# هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟



## مسلم سلفي (14 فبراير 2006)

*هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه 

والدليل

هو ما جاء في رؤية يوحنا الاصحاح 22:

18 لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب.19 وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب


----------



## drpepo (14 فبراير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه نعم و نعم
> 
> والدليل
> 
> ...


بالله عليك هل هذا دليل على امكانية تحريف الكتاب المقدس 
اليس هذا دليلا واضحا على ان الحافظ الوحيد للكتاب المقدس هو الله 
اما قولك بالنسبة للقرآن اذن لماذا تم حرق كل نسخ القرآن في ايام ابو يكر والاحتفاظ بواحدة فقط 
آتيت بهذه الآية حضرتك لتثبت بها ان الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن تحريفه لأن الله وضع عقاب في الدنيا وعقاب في الآخرة لمن يحرفه 
شكرا لك 
وان كنت تؤمن بتحريف الكتاب المقدس فتعال معا سويا في حوار عن هذا الموضوع
هل حرف الكتاب المقدس ام لا فان كان نعم اين الدليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## islam (14 فبراير 2006)

عززي بيبو قصة حرق المصاحف لانها كانت تحوي هوامش كتبها الصحابة في نفس المصحف. ولنسف هذه الشبة يكفي ان تعلم انه لا يوجد مقرئ في تاريخ الاسلام حفظ من مصحف. الحفظ يكون بالسماع من الشيخ اذهب لاي مقرئ فستجد السند متصل بينه وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ولا دخل للورق والمصاحف في ذلك ابدا. والقاعدة عندهم : 
*لا تأخذوا القرآن من مصحفي، ولا العلم من صُحُفِي*
تذكر هذه القاعدة
********************************
عودة الى الموضع ربما لم تفهم قصد الاخ مسلم سلفي .
الله توعد من يزور في السنة والاحاديث بنار جهنم ولم ينزل اية عقوبة لمن يحاول تحريف القرآن. 
في المقابل الله انزل عقوبة لمن يزيد وينقص في الكتاب المقدس.


دعني اعطيك مثال. لو اصدرت الولايات المتحدة قانونا بحبس اي شخص يطفئ الشمس.
ماذا تسمي هذا القانون؟ قانون لا معنى له.
****************
( ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات)
ما هي الجريمة؟ احد يزيد في الكتاب
والعقوبة :يزيد الله عليه الضربات
فاذا كنت تعتقد ان تحريف الكتاب المقدس مستحيل كإستحالة اطفاء الشمس. فما معنى انزال عقوبة لجريمة يسحيل تحقيقها؟


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

أولا, اراك عزيزي مسلم سلفي انك تجاهلت كل قوانين المنتدى التي تنص على عدم التفسير الشخصي للكتاب المقدس و تحويل الكلام عن مكانه, و اراك استهزأت و بكل اسف بعقل القارئ و الزائر, اذ اعتقدت انه غبي الى هذه الدرجة الذي به سيتبع هذه التهمة الواظحة المعنى

لكن فاتك ان يكون الزائر و القارئ الكريم اشطر و اذكى منك, اذ ان تعترف ان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله, اذ الله سيعاقب من يزيد او يضيف عليه, و انت تشهد ان الكتاب المقدس هو منزل الاهيا و الله سيحميه, اذ سيضرف كل من يضيف او يحذف منه

و من هنا نستنتج:

*الله يحمي الكتاب المقدس:*
كما نقرأ في النص, ان الله يزيد الضربات على من يزيد عليه, و يحذف نصيبه من سفر الحياة اذا حذف منه, فالله يعد بالضربات و الحذف لمن يعبث بالكتاب المقدس, اذ يعني ان الله يحمي الكتاب المقدس
ونحن نعلم ان الله قوي و ذو قدرة, و ما دام وعد بحماية الكتاب المقدس و معاقبة المزور, اذ لا احد يستطيع غلبة الله

*الكتاب المقدس لم يحرف:*
هنا يشهد النص ايضا, ان الكتاب المقدس لم يغير, فأن من يغيره سيصاب بالضربات و بالحذف, و نحن لم نرى اي من الرسل حصل له اي من هذا, و لا الذين بعده, فهذا يعني ان الكتاب المقدس هو نفسه و غير محرف, والا لازاد الله الضربات علينا

شكرا لك عزيزي لانك لفت امظارنا الى صحة الكتاب المقدس من ناحية لم نراها من قبل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم سلفي (15 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك اراك تجاهلت مداخلة اخي اسلام بارك الله فيه ومداخلته هي عين ما اقصد



> عودة الى الموضع ربما لم تفهم قصد الاخ مسلم سلفي .
> الله توعد من يزور في السنة والاحاديث بنار جهنم ولم ينزل اية عقوبة لمن يحاول تحريف القرآن.
> في المقابل الله انزل عقوبة لمن يزيد وينقص في الكتاب المقدس.
> 
> ...


----------



## drpepo (15 فبراير 2006)

اولا هذا تفسير سيادتك ولم تاتى بدليل محترم او  غير محترم على تفاسير حضرتك على هذه الآية - اقرا التفاسير وتعال اتكلم ولا تفسر كما تهوى نفسك 
ثانيا اريد ان اسالك بكل وضوح هل تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس : نعم ام لا 
اذا كان نعم فما هو دليلك


----------



## drpepo (15 فبراير 2006)

واخيرا
لم يتم تحريف الكتاب المقدس وبالتالى لا يمكن تحريفه فيما بعد 
لأنه لا بعقل ان سوف يقوم احد بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ويسكت الجميع عن هذا التحريف 
اذن كلامك ليس له معنى شكرا


----------



## drpepo (16 فبراير 2006)

وارضاء لما تريد ما رايك ف يهذه الاية 
السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول 
تجدها في انجيل متى الاصحاح 24
العدد 35
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2006)

شئ مفرح جدا

المسلم بعد عجزه ابتعد عن ان الكتاب المقدس محرف, و بدأ يبحث عن خظعبلات, كتفسير شخصي لان الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه, لكن نسى الفكرة الاصلية ان الله سيلقى الضربات عن من بفعل ذلك, و لم نرى اي شخص انزلت به ذربات من عند الله الى الان, يعني الكتاب المقدس لم يحرف

انا اشكركم لاني فعلا لم انظر الى هذا النص بهذه الطريقة

اثبات جديد على عدم تحريف كلمة الله التي توعد بحفظها


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك نحن نتحدث عن الحكمة من انزال عقوبة لن تنفذ.



> و لم نرى اي شخص انزلت به ذربات من عند الله الى الان,


وما بال هاؤلاء؟ 

ارميا 8:8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء و شريعة الرب معنا حقا انه الى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب 
هل نزلت عليهم الضربات ام لا؟ انت تقول (شخص انزلت به ذربات من عند الله الى الان)
من هم الاحكماء الذين حوّلوا شريعة الله الى الكذب؟ انا حسب فهمي قد عاقبهم الله.
لكن حتى لا تقول اني افسر من عني انتظر تفسيرك.


----------



## drpepo (16 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> الزميل روك نحن نتحدث عن الحكمة من انزال عقوبة لن تنفذ.
> وما بال هاؤلاء؟
> 
> ارميا 8:8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء و شريعة الرب معنا حقا انه الى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب
> ...


 
من قال لك انهم حكماء 
كيف تقولون نحن حكماء اذن هم ليسوا بحكماء بل هم الذين يطلقون على انفسهم كذلك 
وهناك نوعين من التحريف اخى هناك تحريف لفظى و تحريف المفهوم 
تحريف اللفظ هو تغيير كلمة او كلمات او حرف من شئ الى شئ اخر 
اما تحريف المفهوم هو مثلا تفسير الكتاب المقدس على الاهواء وليس تفسيرا صحيحا 

ارجو ان تكون النقطة وضحن لسيادتك 
سلام


----------



## drpepo (16 فبراير 2006)

لو هناك تحريف حدث ارجو ان تقولوا اين وكيف 
وان لم يحدث فاستطيع ان اقول لكم بكل ثقة انه من المستحيل بعد ذلك تخريف الكتاب المقدس


----------



## maroc (16 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> من قال لك انهم حكماء
> كيف تقولون نحن حكماء اذن هم ليسوا بحكماء بل هم الذين يطلقون على انفسهم كذلك
> وهناك نوعين من التحريف اخى هناك تحريف لفظى و تحريف المفهوم
> تحريف اللفظ هو تغيير كلمة او كلمات او حرف من شئ الى شئ اخر
> ...


بل اريد ان افهم هذه الجزئية : 
ارميا 8:8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء و شريعة الرب معنا حقا انه الى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب

ما هو < قلم الكتبة > ؟ وكيف حرفوا شريعة الرب بأقلامهم؟
شكراً.


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> بل اريد ان افهم هذه الجزئية :
> ارميا 8:8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء و شريعة الرب معنا حقا انه الى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب
> 
> ما هو < قلم الكتبة > ؟ وكيف حرفوا شريعة الرب بأقلامهم؟
> شكراً.


 
هم لا يدركون العلامات لكنهم يجعون الحكمة لان شريعة الرب معهم ولكن لا يكفي ان نعرف الكتاب معرفة عقلية جامدة بل ان نحيا به لنعرف قضايا الرب.

بل ان كتبتهم حرفوا كلام الله يعني طوعوها لرغباتهم الشريرة 
و قد كررنا هذا الشرح اكثر من مرة....


----------



## maroc (18 فبراير 2006)

هل تقصد ان القلم في النص لا يرمز الى الكتابة الحقيقية؟ ممكن دليل؟


----------



## drpepo (18 فبراير 2006)

الدليل انا السيد المسيح عندما آتى لم يقل بتحريف العهد القديم ولما قال " ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل " 
الدليل ان السيد المسيح ورسله استشهدوا بالكثيير من آيات اللعهد القديم 
الدليل من علماء الببلوغرافيا " علم البحث في مخطوطات وترجمات الكتاب المقدس " 
على ان الكتاب امقدس لم يمسه التحريف ولا التزييف واننا نمسك بحق كلمة الله الحقيقية


----------



## رعد (18 فبراير 2006)

*لقد شوقني موضوع هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه فاردت ان اشترك في الحوار .*
*اقول للمسلمين والمسيحيين ان الغاية من مناقشة موضوع هل يوجد تحريف في الكتاب المقدس او القران ليس هو غاية للوصول اذا كان فيه تحريف ام لا بل هو وسيلة للوصول الى* هذين النتيجتين:
1. اعتقد ان غاية المسلمون من مناقشة هذا الموضوع هو اثبات بان المسيحيين حرفوا الكتاب المقدس في سبيل الغاء الايات التي تشير الى مجئ نبي بعد المسيح اسمه احمد وينكرون وجود دين جديد اسمه الاسلام .
2. بالنسبة للمسيحيين وانا واحد منهم ان الغاية من دراسة تحريف القران هو اثبات ان هذا القران كتبه شخص وان محمد ليس رسول من الله.


فهنا سوف اناقش هذين النقطتين قبل ان ادخل في التفاصيل 
المسلمون يقرون وحسب ما جاء في قرانهم انه هناك كتاب اسمه التوراة وما يحتويه من انبياء ولكن ممكن حدث تحريفا فيه.
جاء المسيح ويقرون ايضا بالمسيح انه نبيا وارسل من عند الله وانه ولد باعجوبة من عند الله وفي هذه الحالة لايمكن لنبي ان مثل السيد المسيح ان يقول اشياء غير صحيحة فقد قال المسيح ما جئت لانقض الناموس بل لاكمله فهل من المعقول ان المسيح جاء ليكمل ناموسا محرفا او منسوخا ؟طبعا هذا مستحيل . 
اذن حدث تحريف التوراة بعد مجئ المسيح وايضا هذا مستحيل لان التوراة قد انتشرت بين كل الناس على مدى الاف السنين وانه لا يمكن جمع كل النسخ وتحريفها كلها وايضا هل ممكن ان يتفقوا اليهود والمسيحيون على تحريف التوراة وخاصة انهم لم يكونوا على اتفاق واي طرف من الاطراف يحاول ان يحرف فلا يمكن الاخر ان يسكت على هذا العمل.
اذن التوراة لم تحرف.
نأتي هنا الى العهد الجديد فان المسلمين يقرون وكما جاء في قرانهم انه هناك انجيل ولكن يقولون انه حور وحذفت منه ايات مثل الاية التي تقول انه سياتي نبي بعدي اسمه احمد 
فهنا يجب ان نثبت اي الطرفين كلامه صحيح فلوكانوا المسيحيون كلامهم صحيح فمعناه انه لا يوجد قران منزل من الله ولا نبي اسمه محمد من عند الله.
اما اذا كان العكس فمعناه انه هناك نبي اسمه محمد ويوجد دين اسمه الاسلام
وانا هنا اريد ان اثبت ان الكتاب المقدس لم يحور من خلال اثبات ان القران هو من صنع شخص ولا يمت باية صلة الى الله.
بالرغم من كل الدراسات التاريخية والنسخ الموجودة في المتاحف توكد الى ان الانجيل غير محور فانني سوف اتجنب التطرق الى هذا الجانب وسوف اثبت ان الانجيل لم يحرف من خلال اثبات ان القران هو من صنع شخص ولا يمت باية صلة الى الله.
*لنأتي الى المهم وندرس الاختلافات في القران:*

لنأخذ هذين الايات

سورة النساء اية 82
أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا
سورة الحجر اية 9
إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ
سورة البروج اية 22
بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَّجِيدٌ
فِي لَوْحٍ مَّحْفُوظٍ
تفسير سورة النساء 82
أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ" يَتَأَمَّلُونَ "الْقُرْآن" وَمَا فِيهِ مِنْ الْمَعَانِي الْبَدِيعَة "وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْد غَيْر اللَّه لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا" تَنَاقُضًا فِي مَعَانِيه وَتَبَايُنًا فِي نَظْمه

تفسير سورة الحجر اية 9
إنَّا نَحْنُ" تَأْكِيد لِاسْمِ إنَّ أَوْ فَصْل "نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْر" الْقُرْآن "وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ" مِنْ التَّبْدِيل وَالتَّحْرِيف وَالزِّيَادَة وَالنَّقْص
*تفسير صورة البروج ابة 22*
" فِي لَوْح " هُوَ فِي الْهَوَاء فَوْق السَّمَاء السَّابِعَة " مَحْفُوظ " بِالْجَرِّ مِنْ الشَّيَاطِين وَمِنْ تَغْيِير شَيْء مِنْهُ طُوله مَا بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض , وَعَرْضه مَا بَيْن الْمَشْرِق وَالْمَغْرِب , وَهُوَ دُرَّة بَيْضَاء قَالَهُ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا

*وهذه التفاسير جاءت من تفسير الجلالين*
*كما نعرف ان القران جاء في زمن كان اهل الجزيرة العربية يتصفون بالبلاغة والفصاحة فكما جاء موسى في عصر السحر والمسيح جاء في عصر الطب و جاء محمد في عصر اللغة وجاء الاعجاز اللغوي في القران.*
*في المدرسة درسنا في مادة النحو ان واخولتها حيث ان ان تنصب المبتداء وترفع الخبر فهذا يقودنا الى اية ان في سورة طه ابة 63*
*قَالُوا *إِنْهَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ* يُرِيدَانِ أَنْ يُخْرِجَاكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى*
*تفسير القرطبي يقول عن هذه الاية قرأ ابو عمران ان هذين لساحرين ورويت عن عثمان وعائشة انهم كانوا يقولونها ان هذين لساحران واضاف القرطبي هنا ان القرأة التي تقول ان هذين لساحران موافقة للاعراب وان كانت مخالفة للمصحف *
*في سورة المائدة 69*
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ* وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ*
*الصابئون هنا المفروص ان تكون الصائبين ولريما قسما من المسلمين يقولون انها صحيحة*
*فلناتي سورة البقرة اية 62*
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ 

*وكذالك في صورة الحج اية 17*

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ 

*هنا المسالة تحتاج الى تفسير هل اللوح المحفوظ مكتوب به الصابئين او الصابئون*

*وقال الطبري عن هشام بن عرو عن ابيه انه سال عائشة عن الاية التي بها كلمة الصابئون فقالت له يا ابني هذا عمل الكتاب اخطاؤا في الكتابة وايضا اكد هذا في كتاب الساجستاني في كتابه المصاحف ص 34 حيث قال نفس الكلام ان عائشة قالت انه خطا الذين كتبوا الكتاب (اذن اين اللوح المحفوظ وان لنزلنا الذكر ونحن له لحافظون)*
*وهناك خطأ اخر وهي نصب الفاعل ولكن كيف القران صاحب الاعجاز يخطا في كتابة الفاعل ففي سورة البقرة اية 124*
وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ *لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ*​
فكيف جاءت الضالمين والصحيح هي الضالمون
فالامام الطبري في تفسيره قال انها جاءت في مصحف ابن مسعود ( الضالمون)اذن لماذا جاءت في مصحف عثمان الموجود حاليا الضالمين .
وهناك اخطاء لغوية كثيرة ولكن نحن هنا اتتينا ببعض منها

الموشوعة العربية الميسرة ص 690 تقول 
1. لما كثر الخطا في قرائة القران عهد علي بن ابي طالب الى نصير بن عاصم بضيطه.
2. يقول ابو داؤد الساجستاني في كتابه المصاحف صفحة 49 غير الحجاج بن يوسف في مصحف عثمان احدى عشرة حرفا وذكرها بالتفصيل في نفس الصفحة.

الاختلاف بين سورتين بخصوص يوم القيامةففي سورة السجدة اية رقم 5(يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاء إِلَى الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ *أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ* مِّمَّا تَعُدُّونَ)
وفي سورة المعارج اية رقم 4(تَعْرُجُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ *خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ*)
هناك اختلاف بين الايتين فماذا قال القرطبي في تفسيره في يوم كان مقداره الف سنة هو يوم القيامة وفي سورة المعارج خمسين الف سنة هو اشارة الى يوم القيامة وايضا اضاف القرطبي قائلا اما قوله في سورة المعارج خمسين الف سنة فهناك مشكلة ( حسب اورده القرطبي) مع اية السجدة في يوم مقداره الف سنة.
واضاف سال عبد الله بن عبد الله بن عباس عن هذه الاية وعن قوله في يوم مقداره خمسون الف سنة اجاب سماها الله سبحانه تعالى ولكن لا ادري ما هي واكره ان اقول بها ما ادري ولا اعلم.
وتابع ثم سئل عنها سعيد بن المسيم فقال لا ادري فاخبروه بقول ابن عباس المذكور اعلاه فاجاب هذا ابن عباس وقال لا ادري فماذا ممكن ان اقول انا.
هناك اختلاف في عدد الايام التي خلق فيها الله السموات والارض
في سبع سور قرانية هي الاعراف , يونس, هود, الفرقان,السجدة , القاف والحديد تتفق كلها على ان ايام الخلق ستة تأتي سورة فصلت اية رقم 9-10-11- 12

قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الأَرْضَ فِي *يَوْمَيْنِ* وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَندَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِن فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي *أَرْبَعَةِ* أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ 
ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ 
فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي *يَوْمَيْنِ* وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ 
*تفسير الامام النسفي جزء 4 صفحة 130 قال*
*خلق الله الارض في يومين وقد قدر لها اوقاتها اربعة ايام وقضاها سبع سموات في يومين وهذا خلاف قوله في ستة ايام في سورة الاعراف*
*تعدد المصاحف *
*الفكرة العامة عند المسلمين ان القران هو واحد هو قران عثمان بن عفان وهو الصح اذن هنا يجب ان نناقش ثلاثة مواضيع *
*1. **هل هناك مصاحف كثيرة*
*2. **الاختلافات بينها*
*3. **حرق عثمان بن عفان لكل المصاحف والابقاء على مصحفه هو*

*تعدد المصاحف كيف – في دائرة المعارف الاسلامية جزء 26 صفحة 8176 تقول الدائرة تتحدث المصادر عن قراءات مختلفة وكلها خلال القرون الهجرية الاربعة الاولى بل وتتحدث عن اختلاف المصاحف فقد اعد ابن النديم عناوين 11 عمل في هذا المجال وهو اختلاف المصاحف مثل اختلاف مصاحب الحجاز والشام والعراق كتبه ابن عامر اليحصبي ثانيا كتاب مصاحف اهل المدينة والكوفة والبصره كتبه الكسائي ثالثا كتاب اهل الكوفة والشام لابن زكريا الفراء رابعا كناب اختلاف المصاحف وجامع القرءات للمدائني خامسا وسادسا وسابعا ثلاثة كتب عن اختلاف المصاحف لمؤلف واحد هو ابن ابي داؤد الساجستاني وهذا من كبار كاتبي الاحاديث ............الخ يمكن الرجوع الى الكتاب.*

*ولكن هل هذه الاختلافات هي مجرد اختلاف نسخ لا انها مصاحف مختلفة كل فيه كلام مختلف ونرجع الى دائرة المعارف الاسلامية جزء 26 صفحة 8177 تقول معظم ما تردده المصادر متعلق بالاختلاف بين مصحف ابن مسعود الذي كان شائعا في الكوفة والمصحف الذي كان شائعا في الشام ومصحف ابو موسى الاشعري الذي كان في البصرة.*
*وتضيف بان عبد الله بن مسعود توفي 33هجرية والذي كان رفيقا لرسول الله وكان اول من قرأ القر ان قال انه سمع 70 سورة من رسول الله وكان من كتاب الوحي في زمن محمد وكان اماما في الفقه والحديث وقد رفض ابن مسعود ان يتلف مصحفه من قبل عثمان اما ابي بن كعب الذي توفي سنة 18 هجرية انه شاهد الغزوات واصبح من كتا الوحي وايضا كان يفتي في عهد الرسول واشترك في جمع القران في عهد الرسول حيث كان يذكر احياتا مصحف حفصة بن عمر بن الخطاب وهناك مصحف الحجاج وهناك الكثير.*
*فماذا فعل عثمان عندما شاهد الدنيا سوف تدخل في معارك وفتنة وسوف يضيع الاسلام فقرر اوانتهى الى جمع كل المصاحف واختار مصحفا منهم وحرق الباقي ودفع ذالك العمل الى فقد حياته على يد محمد بن بكر الصديق.*
*اين القران الذي جمعه ابو بكر الصديق بعد موت محمد واين هو القران الصحيح*
*ممكن ان يقول اي مسلم ان دائرة المعارف الاسلامية انها من تأليف المستشرقين فاجيب:*
*ان امام جامع الازهر وشيخ الازهر محمد سيد طنطاوى يقول وفي مقدمةدائرة المعارف الاسلامية ان دائرة المعارف الاسلامية التي قامت الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب بنشرها بالتعاون مع مركز الشارقة للابداع الفكري تعد على راس المشروعات العلمية الضخمة التي تهدي العقول الى كنوز المعارف الجليلة *

*هنا ناتي الى ماهو الفرق بين صفات النبي المرسل من الله والنبي المدعي للنبوة*
*وكما تعرف ان ما جاء في سورة الانبياء اية رقم 7*
وما ارسلناك الا رحمة للعالمين
*وايضا انك لعلى خلق عظيم *
*لنأتي الى حياة محمد بشكل مختصر وهل تنطبق هذه الايات عليه*
*في مرجع اسمه في دروس قرانية الجزء الثاني صفحة 832 سجل عمر بن عفرا ما ذاع عن النبي في زمانه ان ما لمحمد شغل الا النكاح ( كتاب السيوطي المجلد الثالث صفحة 377)*
*والحديث النبوي الذي قال النبي حبب الى ثلاثة النساء والطيب والطعام (صحيح البخاري)*
*كذلك ذكر عن عائشة تزوجها عمرها سته ودخل عليها عمرها تسعة ومن سنة ستة وتسعة كان يمارس معها ( لا استطيع ان اكتب اكثر لانه فعلا كلام يجب ان لا يذكر) ولكن ممكن ان تقرؤها في صحاح البخاري*
*وكذلك كيف تزوج زوجة ابنه بالتبني حيث ان يوما كان ذاهبا الى زيد ابنه بالتبني واثناء وصوله الى الخيمه طار ستار الخيمة من الهواء فشاهد زوجة ابنه زينب شبه عارية فشغل بها وعندما خرجت زينب تقابله سمعته يتمتم ويقول سبحانه مقلب القلوب ولما جاء زيد روت له ما حدث فهب اليه فقال زيد لمحمد اتريدها؟ فقال له امسك عليها وجاءت الاية الغاء النبي للتبني ونزلت اية الاحزاب ان يتزوجها ( روته عائشة)*
*وقالت عائشة ما ارى ربك الا مسرعا في تحقيق هواك (الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد)*
*(كان عنده المصباح السحري)*
*وقالت عيشة لم يمت النبي محمد الا وقد احل له جميع النساء ( الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد الجزء الثامن)*
*وفي كتاب نساء النبي لبنت الشاطئ ذ كرت كل نساء النبي هم تسعة *
*وقصة رضاعة الكبير وغيرها هناك المزيد وبصراحة مخجل جدا ولكن اعتقد هذا يكفي *
*اريدكم تحكموا جميعكم هل من رسول من عند الله يمكن ان يتصف بهذه الصفات و اي رسول هذايقول الله عنه وانك لعلى خلق عظيم وما ارسلناك الا رحمة للعالمين!!!!!!!!!*
*حسب الاية الاولى لو كان من غير عند الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا *
*اذن القران ليس من عند الله ( وباياتكم تدانون)*
*اين اللوح المحفوظ الي يحفظ الذكر *
*سلام المسيح واشكر الله لانني مسيحيا*


----------



## رعد (18 فبراير 2006)

الى مسلم سلفي و islam Maroc
 اتصحكم ان تبتعدوا عن المناظرات والمناقشات وتبقون فقط في دائرة الحوار فقط للعلم بالشئ والاستفسار وليس الطعن والا سوف اعري دينكم ونبيكم وظهر لكم المخي الذي لا تعرفونه واكشفه لكم على حقيقته  لان ما ذكرته في المشاركة السابقة هو جزءا قليلا من الفضائح والمغالطات التي يحتويها اسلامكم واعتقد جربتني في المشاركات السابقة وعرفت كيف استطيع ان اهزمك اذهب وتأكد من المعلومات وبعدها  اعطني اجوبتك


----------



## almanse (19 فبراير 2006)

رعد قال:
			
		

> الى مسلم سلفي و islam Maroc
> اتصحكم ان تبتعدوا عن المناظرات والمناقشات وتبقون فقط في دائرة الحوار فقط للعلم بالشئ والاستفسار وليس الطعن والا سوف اعري دينكم ونبيكم وظهر لكم المخي الذي لا تعرفونه واكشفه لكم على حقيقته  لان ما ذكرته في المشاركة السابقة هو جزءا قليلا من الفضائح والمغالطات التي يحتويها اسلامكم واعتقد جربتني في المشاركات السابقة وعرفت كيف استطيع ان اهزمك اذهب وتأكد من المعلومات وبعدها  اعطني اجوبتك


الزميل رعد قرأت مشاركاتك الاخيرة, فانت الصراحة تساعد المسلمين :rose: 

.


----------



## almanse (19 فبراير 2006)

*حذف من قبل ماي روك, لعدم وجود اي علاقة بين الرد و الموضوع*


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

تقول اني اساعد المسلمين  وانا اذكر كل هذه الاختلافات والتناقضات  والاية التي في القران تقول اذا كان من غير عند الله لكان فيه اختلافا كثيرا  اين الله من هذه الاغلاط اكان الله ضعيف في اللغة العربية  وان المسلمون يقولون ان لغة الجنة هي العربية اين الاية التي تقول انا لانزلنا الذكر ونا له لحافظون لماذا لا يستطيع ان يخفظ الذكر من التلاعب والتغيير اين اللوح الذي فيه النص الاصلي وايضا اخلاق محمد المشينة التي لايمكن لانسان عادي ان يقوم بها من زواج والمتاجرة بالنساء وانزال الايات على مزاجه هل هذه  من صفات النبي المرسل من الله. الله لايمكن ان يرسل نبيا شهوانيا نبيا ليش له شغل الا النساء
اعتقد يا صديقي انك اما لم تقرأ المشاركة بشكل جيد او قرأتها ولكن لم تفهم 
اعتقد ان اكثر المشاركين مع احترامي للبعض منهم لا يفقهون شيئا  عن الاديان وان مشاركاتهم كلها سطحية نابعة عن عواطف ومواقف متعصبة بدون ادلة وبراهين وتحليلات منطقية .​لنترك  المنتدى لهولاء  ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

راجع التفاسير والمصادرلكل  الامور التي ذكرتها وبعد ذلك ناقش ياعبقري ان هولاء الناس يفهمون اكثر منك ​واذا تريد بعد مزيد من الاختلافات والسيرة المشينة لنبيكم المزعوم فانا مستعد ان اذكرها ولكن على مراحل لانها كثيرة وتاخذ وقتا  وصدقني انك ستلعن اليوم الذي قرأت فيه هذه الكلمات وستلعن اليوم الذي امن به المسلمين بمحمد


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

اظن انا من حقي ارد على اسئلتكم بطرقي الخاصةو ان طريقتي في الرد هي ان المسيحية ليس موضع شك لادافع عنها وعلية انا احاول ان اثبت انه لايوجد نبي اسمه محمد وان الاسلام مجرد كذبة من اكتشاف محمد وبهذا استطعنا ان ندحض اسئلتكم كلها حول التشكيك في المسيحية وبهذا ليس هناك داعي للاجابة على اسئلتكم والتي هي بالتأكيد كثيرة ما دام اثبتنا ان الاسلام كله باطل.
هل عرفت الان اني اختصر الوقت والجهد في مناقشة الجزئيات مادام الاصل باطل .هذه هي طريقتي في النقاش


----------



## drpepo (19 فبراير 2006)

اخ رعد شكرا على مداخلتلك وكما قلت للأخوة المسلمين 
لم يتم تحريف الكتاب المقدس ولن يتم 
بالادلة المنطقية والعلمية 
وبشهادة علماء الببلوغرافي 
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

انا غير زعلان ولكن ان المفروض في القران ان لاتوجد اي اخطاء لان هو فيه الاعجاز في اللغة واذا حدث خطا في الكتابه كان المفروض هناك اللوح الذي كتب فيه القران وكان يجب ان الله يحفظه من اي تغيير بموجب الاية التي تقول وانا لانزلنا الذكر .................. الخ ثانيا ان كل ما مكتوب في مشاركتي السابقة لم اتي بها من نسج خيالي كلها مدونة في الكتب و لازال هناك المزيد في جعبتي وممكن ان تتطلع عليها اما عن كتابتي عن المواضيع الاسلامية في هذا المنتدى لانه كل المنتديات التي اشتركت فيها وتحت اسم ثاني لا ينشرون مشاركاتي ولا يحبون النقاش في الموضوع فقط تكتب حذفت من الادارة او وقفت عضويتك
يذكرني هذا في مقال كتبه جمال بدوي في صحيفة الوفد الخميس 27 يناير 2005  يقول( المسلمون لا يتحملون ما كتبه المسلمين قبل الف سنة )
وانا كل كلمة  اكتب فيهاعن التناقضات وسيرة محمد سوف تكون مدعومة بالمصادر


----------



## almanse (19 فبراير 2006)

*حذف من قبل ماي روك*

*تم حذف ردك اكثر من مرة, لذلك نرجوا ان تكف عن هذه المداعبة السخيفة و الا سأظطر لايقافك لمدة اسبوع مرة اخرى*


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

اني اريد فقط ان اقول  الى الاخوة المسلمون لا تتوقعون اني اكرهكم واني اريد ان اشهر بمحمد حتى ولو لم يكن بالنسبة لي نبي فنحن هنا لا نريد ان نشهر بالاشخاص اننا كمسيحيين نحب ان نعيش بسلام جنبا الى جنب مع الاخرين ولكن انتم زرعتم روح الكراهية والعداء حيث نحن لم نسمع منكم غير الشتائم في خطبكم في مجالسكم في اذاعاتكم ولو واحد منا نطق بكلمة او سأل سؤال عن دينكم فهو كانه كفر بالله . المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم  واحبب لقريبك ما تحب لنفسك ولكن لم نحس بهذه الايات لاننا عشنا وتربينا  في واقع ملئ بالكراهية وان الجو الذي نعيش فيه جو مشحون بالكراهية والحقد على الديانات الاخرى .
اين انتم من اياتكم لنا ديننا ولكم دينكم وغيرها هل فقط تستخدم هذه الايات حسب الظروف وللدعاية والاعلان.

تأكد اننا تحملنا هذا الامر لعشرا ت السنوات ولكن بفضل الانترنت وغيرها استطعنا ان نعبر ما في داخلنا تاكدوا لو انتم طبقتم الاية لنا ديننا ولكم دينكم  فانكم لم تشاهدون منا غير الحب والاحترام حتى لو  انكم تعبدون البقرة ولكن ماذا تفعلون باياتكم وهي التي تقول هولاء كفار ... الخ
اعتقد ان عبد المسيح السطيح الذي حوصر في تكريت في العراق من قبل المسلمين قبل مئات السنين وطلبوا منه ان يشهر اسلامه ولكن رفض  فقتل وانتم تقلون انكم لم تنشرون الاسلام بالقوة 

اقول لكم ان من يطرق الباب يسمع الجواب وان الذي بيته من زجاج لا يرمي الناس بحجر


----------



## almanse (19 فبراير 2006)

رعد قال:
			
		

> اني اريد فقط ان اقول  الى الاخوة المسلمون لا تتوقعون اني اكرهكم واني اريد ان اشهر بمحمد حتى ولو لم يكن بالنسبة لي نبي فنحن هنا لا نريد ان نشهر بالاشخاص اننا كمسيحيين نحب ان نعيش بسلام جنبا الى جنب مع الاخرين ولكن انتم زرعتم روح الكراهية والعداء حيث نحن لم نسمع منكم غير الشتائم في خطبكم في مجالسكم في اذاعاتكم ولو واحد منا نطق بكلمة او سأل سؤال عن دينكم فهو كانه كفر بالله . المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم  واحبب لقريبك ما تحب لنفسك ولكن لم نحس بهذه الايات لاننا عشنا وتربينا  في واقع ملئ بالكراهية وان الجو الذي نعيش فيه جو مشحون بالكراهية والحقد على الديانات الاخرى .
> اين انتم من اياتكم لنا ديننا ولكم دينكم وغيرها هل فقط تستخدم هذه الايات حسب الظروف وللدعاية والاعلان.
> 
> تأكد اننا تحملنا هذا الامر لعشرا ت السنوات ولكن بفضل الانترنت وغيرها استطعنا ان نعبر ما في داخلنا تاكدوا لو انتم طبقتم الاية لنا ديننا ولكم دينكم  فانكم لم تشاهدون منا غير الحب والاحترام حتى لو  انكم تعبدون البقرة ولكن ماذا تفعلون باياتكم وهي التي تقول هولاء كفار ... الخ
> ...


يا سيد رعد دعك من الخطابات وناقش الاجوبة.


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

تريد ان تستمر اذن انتظر مسلسل مشاركاتي وسوف ترى


----------



## almanse (19 فبراير 2006)

سوف ارى copy past
فهل ستتركوا لي حق الرد؟ ام ستحذفوه؟
يلا هات ما عندك :give_rose


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2006)

يا ريت لو نبقى ضمن محور الموضوع...


----------



## maroc (19 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك هل يسمح لنا الرد على الاسلاميات هنا؟


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

الى الاخ المشرف نحن في صلب الموضوع لانه يتكلم هل يمكن ان يحرف الكتاب المقدس
الى الاخ المحاور انا لا استطيع ان اتي باراء من عندي ولك مشركاتي ماخوذه من اقوال مفسرين وسوف اذكرها في مشاركاتي
مشاركتي القادمة الايات التي نزلت والتي تسبب في وحيها عمر بن الخطاب وغيرهم 
وكله مدون في الكتب


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2006)

ما دخل الاسلاميات في الموضوع يا اخ maroc؟

اخي الحبيب رعد, انا كنت اقصد المنسي الي قفز للاسلاميات و بعض الايات القرأنية


----------



## maroc (19 فبراير 2006)

دخلها ان الزميل رعد جاء ب 80 سطر عن الاسلاميات وكلها خطأ ولدي لدليل.
فلما لا نتناقش حولها؟  او تلغيها.
ولم أرك تقول للزميل رعد ما دخل الاسلاميات في صحة او عدم صحة كتابك.

خذ عندك كلام الزميل 


> مشاركتي القادمة الايات التي نزلت والتي تسبب في وحيها عمر بن الخطاب وغيرهم


هذه تم الرد عليها في قسم الاسلاميات فلماذا لا تعلق عليها هناك؟
ربما لانك تعلم انه يسمح لك وضها هنا ولا يسمح لنا التعقيب؟

سبحان الله.


----------



## maroc (19 فبراير 2006)

أعيد السؤال
هل يسمح لي التعقيب على ال 80 سطر من الاسلاميات التي وضعها الزميل رعد؟
الجواب بنعم او لا.
وشكراً


----------



## Dexter (20 فبراير 2006)

عندما قرأت الموضوع بجميع مداخلاته تفاجأت بأن المشرفين قد سمحوا بتغيير الموضوع من المسيحيات إلى الإسلاميات .. فإن أردتم الإنصاف - و هذا ما يفترض أن يكون فيكم كمشرفين موضوعيين - فأرجو حذف المداخلات التي تخص الإسلاميات (كما تسمونها) و لنلتزم بالموضوع الأساسي .. أما دون ذلك فالمسألة تبقى خيار و فقوس .. مع احترامي للجميع .. و كأن السيد المشارك بالإسلاميات يريد أن يثبت سلامة الكتاب المقدس من خلال إثباته بتحريف القرآن ، و هذا من الجهل الشيء الكثير..

أنا من جهتي سألتزم بالموضوع ، و سأقدم الأدلة المتوفرة لدي أولاً بأول و أرجو من الأخوة المسيحيين الرد عليها.. مع الشكر ..

أولا ، أبدأ بمشاركة قد حذفت لي سابقاً بسبب دخولها في مشاركة الإسلاميات (كما تسمونها) - و أطلب من الأخوة المشرفين المعاملة بالمثل فيما يخص هذه المداخلة أيضاً عن طريق حدف الإسلاميات من مشاركة المسيحيات!! - 

*1- الإضافة على النص الأصلي للإنجيل..*

في نسخة الملك جيمس نقرأ العدد [لوقا 3: 23] 
And Jesus himself began to be about thirty years of age, being (as was supposed) the son of Joseph, which was _the son_ of Heli
http://aol.bartleby.com/108/42/3.html#1

علماً أن نسخة الملك جيمس تعتبر ترجمة للنص المسمى TEXTUS RECEIPTUS و هو النص المقبول من قبل الكنيسة نفسها على مدى قرون كثيرة ..

و نقرأ في النسخة القياسية الإنكليزية لنفس العدد:
Jesus, when he began his ministry, was about thirty years of age, being the son (as was supposed) of Joseph, the son of Heli
http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/search/?q=Luke+3

و نقرأ في النسخة القياسية المنقحة الجديدة لنفس العدد :
Jesus was about thirty years old when he began his work. He was the son (as was thought) of Joseph son of Hel
http://bible.oremus.org/?passage=Luke+3

و في النسخة القياسية المنقحة نقرأ نفس العدد :
Jesus, when he began his ministry, was about thirty years of age, being the son (as was supposed) of Joseph, the son of Heli
http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/etcbin/toccer-new2?id=RsvLuke.sgm&images=images/modeng&data=/texts/english/modeng/parsed&tag=public&part=3&division=div1

و أود أن أذكر أن النسخة القياسية المنقحة هي نتاج عمل اثنين و ثلاثين من علماء الكتاب المقدس الأكثر رفعة يدعمهم خمسون من الطوائف المسيحية المساندة معتمدين على أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية للكتاب المقدس الموجودة في أيامنا هذه. فبغض النظر عن عن الكنيسة أو الطائفة التي تنتمي إليها، فإنها قد شاركت في إنتاج النسخة القياسية المنقحة.


ما معنى (as was supposed) ؟ إن معناها أنها ليست في النص الأصلي للإنجيل و إنما أضيفت من قبل الناسخ بين قوسين لشرح المعنى المقصود من هذا العدد ، و أنه كان يظن فيه ذلك على أنه ابن يوسف النجار . و هذا لا بأس فيه مادام الناسخ يشير إلى القارئ أن الكلمة بين قوسين و أنها ليست من المتن الأصلي للإنجيل .. 

و الآن لنلقي نظرة على الترجمات العربية:

نقرأ في الترجمة العربية المشتركة :

وكانَ يَسوعُ في نحوِ الثَّلاثينَ مِنَ العُمرِ عِندَما بدَأَ رِسالتَهُ. وكانَ النـّاسُ يَحسِبونَهُ إِبنَ يوسُفَ، بنِ عالي
http://www.albichara.org/readbible.php?row=2&name=???????%20???%20??????%20????&nj=42&tr=1

و في ترجمة فاندايك :
وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً ، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ ، بْنِ هَالِي
http://www.albichara.org/readbible.php?row=2&name=%20?????????%20??????&nj=108&tr=2

و في الترجمة الكاثوليكية:
وكانَ يسوعُ عِندَ بَدءِ رِسالتِه، في نَحوِ الثَّلاثينَ مِن عُمرِه، وكانَ النَّاسُ يَحسَبونَه ابنَ يُوسُفَ بنِ عالي
http://www.albichara.org/readbible.php?row=2&name=???????%20???%20????%20????&nj=181&tr=3

و في ترجمة الحياة :
وَلَمَّا بَدَأَ يَسُوعُ (خِدْمَتَهُ)، كَانَ فِي الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْعُمْرِ تَقْرِيباً، وكَانَ مَعْرُوفاً أَنَّهُ ابْنُ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?book_id=49&chapter=3&version=28

نلاحظ في الترجمات العربية أن القوسين قد اختفيا، و بذلك أضيف كلام على المتن الأصلي لإنجيل لوقا لم يكن في الأساس موجوداً في النص الأصلي و إنما أضافة الناسخ ليبين معنى الآية و المقصود منها..


----------



## رعد (20 فبراير 2006)

الى Dexter الشجاع ان بالنسبة لي لا اخشى مناقشة الاسلاميات ولا القضايا المسيحية ولكن هذا الامر يرجع الى المشرفين على المنتدى 
حقيقة لقد هزتني مشاركتك وفعلا وكان النقاش يحتاج الى شخص مثلك ولكن عندي سؤال اذا سمحت وخاصة قدمت دليلا على تحريف الانجيل لم يقدمه شخص من قبل( اي اثبت ان الانجيل محرف). اريد ان اعرف  ما الاثر الذي انعكس على الانجيل نتيجة  هذا التحريف وما هي نتائجك حتى ممكن ان استرسل معك في مناقشة هذا الموضوع


----------



## Dexter (20 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي رعد .. أحييك على صراحتك .. و إن شاء الله لن يكون آخر دليل على ما سأذهب إليه .. بل هو الخطوة الأولى .. فإن بدأت على الأقل تلاحظ ما نرمي إليه و لو ملاحظة فقد بدأت معي حواراً لن يكون قصيراً.. إن ما قمت به الآن هو مثال واحد على الكيفية التي يتم بها إضافة نصوص على الإنجيل لم تكن موجودة من قبل من أصل المتن ، بل كانت شروحاً على النصوص ثم بدأت تأخذ شكل النص الأصلي دون أقواس و هذا في زمان لا يتجاوس الخمسين عاماً مع وجود المؤهلات العلمية و الطابعات و ما إلى ذلكم .. و نحن نتكلم على كتاب مقدس يفترض أنه لم يمسسه التحريف لمدة أكثر من 4000 سنة أو يزيد تغلب في أزمنته الضعف التقني .. لن أزيد على ما أقول و سأترك الحكم للقارئ فيما سنذهب إليه ..

ما ما تأثير ذلك على نص الإنجيل فإنني سأوضح لك الموقف في النقاط التالية :

*أولاً: *لسن نتكلم عن كتاب عادي بل نبحث عن كلمة الله الحقيقية ، و الكتاب المقدس يقول :
*كلُّ بشَرٍ* *عُشبٌ* *وكزَهرِ* *الحقلِ بَقاؤُهُ**.* *ييبَسُ* *ويذوي مِثلَهُما* *بنَسمةٍ* *تَهُبُّ مِنَ الرّبِّ. أمَّا* *كلِمةُ إلهِنا* *فتَبقى إلى* *الأبدِ.*
الكتاب المقدس – إشعياء 40: 6-8

فإن كان قد تسلل مثل هذا الخطأ إلى الكتاب المقدس فأين إذاً  كلمة الله الخالية من الأخطاء التي وعدنا بها؟ 

*ثانياً:* يقول لنا لوقا في إنجيله إن يسوع (أو عيسى عليه السلام) قال:
*مَنْ كانَ أمينًا على القَليلِ، كانَ أمينًا على الكَثيرِ. ومَنْ أساءَ الأمانَةَ في القَليلِ، أساءَ الأمانَةَ في الكَثيرِ.*
الكتاب المقدس  - لوقا 16: 10

فوفقاً ليسوع (أو عيسى عليه السلام) نفسه لا يوجد شيء اسمه خطأ أو زلة قلم "ليست بذات أهمية". هذا هو الحال بالنسبة لكلمة الله تحديداً، بل و أكثر من ذلك في ضوء العدد [إشعياء 8: 40] أو في ضوء العدد :


*كيفَ تقولونَ: نحنُ حُكماءُ وشريعةُ الرّبِّ* *معَنا؟ أما تَرَونَ أنَّ قلمَ الكتبةِ الكاذِبَ حَوَّلَها إلى الكَذِبِ؟*
الكتاب المقدس – إرميا 8: 8


ثالثاً:
*كيفَ تقولونَ: نحنُ حُكماءُ وشريعةُ الرّبِّ* *معَنا؟ أما تَرَونَ أنَّ قلمَ الكتبةِ الكاذِبَ حَوَّلَها إلى الكَذِبِ؟*
الكتاب المقدس – إرميا 8: 8

*ثالثاً:* إذا أوكل لأحدنا مهمة حفظ كتبنا المقدسة القديمة و المختارة و التي نعتز بها، من خلال عمل نسخة جديدة أو ترجمة لها للأجيال القادمة، فهل يمكن أن تتخيل في أفظع الأوهام أن نكون متساهلين و غير مبالين إطلاقاً في واجبنا فنسمح لأنفسنا أن نحدث خطأ يؤثر على النص الأصلي زيادة أو نقصان - ولو خطأ واحد  (هذه البداية فقط) ؟ هل من الممكن أن أحداً لم يشعر بضرورة مراجعة عمل هؤلاء النساخ و المترجمين؟ ألم يكن لديهم مشرف لفحص عملهم مرتين أو ثلاث؟ ألم يقم المترجمون و النساخ بمراجعتها بأنفسهم؟ إن الجواب بالنفي يدفعنا لإتهام هؤلاء النساخ و المترجمين بالحماقة (مع فائق الاحترام لهم) و اللامبالاة المستمرين ... لا خيار لنا في ذلك. فمثل ذلك إما أن يكون قد نتج عمداً، أو أنها كانت نتيجة اللامبالاة تجاه أكثر الكتب قداسة للمسيحيين و اليهود (العهد القديم) على حد  سواء.


----------



## Dexter (20 فبراير 2006)

أرجو أن أرى تعليقاً منك بالقبول أو الرفض لما ذهبت إليه .. و استعدادك من عدمه لمواصلة الحوار على هذا المستوى الراقي الذي نبحث عنه سوية..

تحياتي.. 

اللهم اهدنا أجمعين إلى الحق أينما كان..


----------



## drpepo (20 فبراير 2006)

اخى الفاضل علماء الببلوغرافي اثبتوا ان كل كلمة جاءت بين اقواس تم التاكد منها وانها فقط وضعت بين اقواس للأمانة والعلماء اثبتوا صحة الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين ايدينا وانه نسخة لم تزيد عن التى كتبها كتابها الاصليون 
والعلماء اثبتوا وايضا وقالوا اننا نمسك بكتاب كملة الله الحقيقية وساذكر على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر ما قاله بعض العلماء 
- يقول فيليب شاف في مقارنته بين العهد الجديد باليونانية وبين الترجمة الانجليزية ان 400 قراءة فقط من 150 الفا تشكل الشك في المعنى منها خمسون فقط لها اهمية عظيمة ولكن ليس منها قراءة واحدة تؤثر على العقيدة او على واجبات المسيحى اذ يوجد ما يماثلها في اماكن اخرى من القراءات الواضحة والاكيدة​- philip schaff , history of christian church vol 1 eerdmans 1960​2- يقولا جيسلر و نيكس ان هناك غموضا في قولنا إن هناك قراءات مختلفة فمثلا لو ان كلمة واحدة اسئ املاؤها في ثلاة ألف مخطوطة فانه يقال ان هناك ثلاثة الآف قؤاءة مختلفة في العهد الجديد ثم يقولان " ان واحدا من ثمانية من هذه الاختلافات قد يكون له قيمة لكن البقية هى اختلافات يمكن ان يعتبر فوق التافه وهذا يعنى من وجهة النظر الحسابية ان النص الموجود عندنا مضبوط بنسبة ثمانية وتسعون وثلاثة وثلاثون من المائة في المائة "​norman Geisler and william Nix , Ageneral introduction to the bible , moody press 1968​3- وهكذا يمكننا ان نقوزل ان نص العهد الجديد الذي وصلنا مضبوط تماما لم يفقد منه او يتغير منه شئ من قوانين الايمان او السلوك ويقول بروس في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق " " إن القراءات المختلفة في العهد الجديد لا تحتاج الى تخمين لضبطها فهناك شاهد واحد على الاقل بين الآف الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة "​F.F.Bruce . the books and parchments revell 1963​4- وقال فريدريك كينون أحد نقاد العهد الجديد " إننا نؤكد وبكل يقين أنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية مبنية على قراءة موضع اختلاف- وقال - ان نصوص الكتاب المقدس اكيدة في مادتها وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة على العهد الجديد فان عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد المتوفرة لدينا والترجمات القديمة له والاقتباسات المأخوذة منه في كتابات الاقديمن كثيرة بالدرجة التى يؤكد صحة النص لنا وان القراءة الاصلية لكل جزء من هذه الاجزاء موضع الاختلاف موجودة في هذه المراجع القديمة وهو ما لم يحدث في اى كتاب قديم في العالم "​frederick G. Kenyon . our bible and the ancient MAnuscripts. Harper and brothers 1941


----------



## Dexter (20 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي بيبو أشكرك على هذا النقل من المصادر العلمية.. فهو بذلك أعطانا النتيجة النهائية التي لم نتوصل إليها بعد .. و لم أعلق على مخطوطات أو قراءات .. لذا سأترك الرد عليه لوقت آخر

عزيزي رعد أنا رهن إشارتك لإكمال الحوار ..


----------



## رعد (20 فبراير 2006)

اعتقد انك لم تعرف ما قصدت من السؤال ان قصدي هو اثر  الذي تركه التحريف  على الانجيل والتوراة  على الديان المسيحيةهل لايوجد ديانة مسيحية او توجد  لان في مناقشتي عن التحريف في القران هو لاثبت انه القران ليس منزل من عند الله 
فما الهدف من سؤالك هذا ؟ حتى استطيع المناقشة معك


----------



## almanse (20 فبراير 2006)

الزميل رعد نحن لا نقول ان المسيح كتب انجيل وحرفه آخرون بل نقول ان الاناجيل الاربعة هي كتبات كُتابها.
وهنا يأتي السؤال: كان هناك اكثر من 60 انجيل فاخترتم 4 فقط.
ممكن تشرح لنا المعايير المعتمدة لذلك الاختيار من طرف الكنيسة؟


----------



## رعد (20 فبراير 2006)

يا اخ انا سالتك سوال واضح قلت لك ما اثر التحريف الذي حصل في الكتاب المقدس على المسيحية كديانة حتى استطيع ان استمر معك في النقاش فكما قلت لك اني اناقش موضوع تحريف القران لاثبت انه ليس هناك دين اسمه الاسلام فما هي غايتك من النقاش انت ؟
ولكنك ذكرت انه هناك كان ستون انجيلا وتم اعتماد اربع هل ممكن ان تذكر لي هذه الستون مع المصادر لانني كما تعرف دائما اذكر المصادر في مشاركاتي واذا هناك شي غير متاكد منه لا اذكره واذا كان هناك خطا في مصدر فاذكره لي ومع هذا ان ساثبت لك في مشاركة قادمة انه كان هناك سبعة مصاحف وبشاهدة( رسولكم) وحرقت ستة وبقي واحد هو مصحف عثمان  سوف تكون مشاركتي  مدعمة بالمصادر


----------



## maroc (20 فبراير 2006)

الزميل رعد تعلم جيداً ان ما تفعله هو ضعف. اذا شئت مناقشة الاسلاميات فاكتب مداخلتك في القسم الصحيح.

أعيد السؤال الى الزميل روك
هل يسمح لي التعقيب على ال 80 سطر من الاسلاميات التي وضعها الزميل رعد؟
والتعقيب على المداخلة الاخيرة ايضاً؟ 
الجواب بنعم او لا.


اما الزميل رعد فما عليك سوى ان تدعو ان أُمنع من الرد
وبما أنه لا يحق لي الرد فمن العيب ان تتباها بما تنقل.

وعلى رأي أحد الاخوة file  و save as  وننقل الفضيحة كما هي.
حالكم مثير للشفقة فعلاً


----------



## almanse (21 فبراير 2006)

جوابك يدل انه ليس لديك فكرة عن تاريخ اعتماد الاناجل الاربعة من طرف الكنيسة.


			
				رعد قال:
			
		

> يا اخ انا سالتك سوال واضح قلت لك ما اثر التحريف الذي حصل في الكتاب المقدس على المسيحية كديانة حتى استطيع ان استمر معك في النقاش


طيب ما رأيك في سؤال اسهل؟ 
هذا النص (انا هو الالف والياء. الاول والآخر) الذي هو دليل الوهية المسيح 
لماذا نجده فقط في   (KJV) و  (WBS) و  (YLT)
ولا نجده نهائياً في  (WEB) و (ASV) و (BBE) و  (DBY) و  (WEY).


> فكما قلت لك اني اناقش موضوع تحريف القران لاثبت انه ليس هناك دين اسمه الاسلام


صدقني اخي الصغير عشر سنوات يضحك من تلك الشبهات. طيب ولا يهمك. الآن أجب على سؤالي. وشكراً


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

يا سيد رعد .. 
ظننت لأول وهلة أننا سنتابع الحوار سوياً بمستوى جيد نسعى إليه سوياً و نبحث عنه منذ زمن، ولكن صراحة تفاجأت بتعنتك و اصرارك على عدم التعليق ولا بكلمة على مشاركتي .. بل اكتفيت بنقل الشبهات حول القرآن ... و كأن المكان هو لمناقشة القرآن .... و كأن إثبات تحريف القرآن في نظرك يثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس ...


يا رعـــــــــــــــــــــد !!! استيقظ !! الموضوع حول الكتاب المقدس !!! استيقظ !!!!!!

أين هم المشرفون ؟ يبدو أن الموضوع فيه خيار و فقوس !!!

أطلب من الأخوة المسلمين الالتزام بالموضوع و عدم الخروج عنه احتراماً لقوانين المنتدى التي انتهكت في هذه المشاركة دون رقيب أو حسيب .. فلو أننا وضعنا مشاركة تخص المسيحيات في منتدى الإسلاميات فإننا لن تبقى أكثر من ساعة واحدة و لحذفت من أساسها .. ولكن طالما أن الكرة خارج ملعبهم الآن فلا بأس .. أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟!!!

يا رعد يا عزيزي ... هل سنكمل أم لا ؟ الموضوع يتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس !!!!!! إن أردت مناقشة هذا الموضوع فلا تخلط بينهما و ضع مشاركاتك في مكانها ..فن نصف الجواب حسن السؤال.. 

أما الهدف من النقاش فهو مبين في العنوان !!! هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه ؟؟؟؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي نحاول أن نتناقش فيه . فإن كنت معنا في ذلك، أرجو الإفادة .. أو اذهب و اطرح موضوعك في مكان آخر بكل احترام لنا و للمشرفين الذين أغضوا الطرف عنك و لقوانين المنتدى التي لم يبقى لها حجر ترتكز عليه في هذه المشاركة إلا و قمت بهدمه مرافقاً ذلك سكوت رهيب للمشرفين !!! أليس هذا ضعفاً منكم و تشتيتاً للموضوع ؟ ماذا تخافون ؟ دعونا نناقش ما لدينا من أدلة و نترك الحكم للقارئ!!!



أكرر طلبي للمشرفين بحذف الاسلاميات من هذه المشاركة و أكرر من الجميع الالتزام بالموضوع و أشد على أيدي المسلمين الالتزام بهذا !


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي رعد .. الهدف من الحوار هذا هو أن نثبت أن أناساً بلا ضمير تمكنوا من الولوج إلى الكتب المقدسة و قاموا بتحريفها و الإضافة عليها و الحذف منها دون أي رقيب ولا ضمير واضعين فيها المعتقدات التي أرادوا أن تكون الحجر الأساسي للدين المسيحي مبدلين ديانة المسيح من عبادة الخالق إلى عبادة الخلق .. و الحديث في ذلك يطول... ولكن أولا و كخطوة أولى سنبدأ بالنصوص و الأدلة التي ستوصلنا لهذا .. غن كنت معنا أهلا و سهلاً .. و إلا خذ أوراقك و اطرحها بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع مع كل احترامي لك ..


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

عند الدخول إلى هذا المنتدى نلاحظ مشاركة بعنوان:
*إعلان هام للأخوة المسلمين* 

كتبها المشرف الموقر الحارس الأمين الساهر على قوانين المنتدى السيد ma7aba و تقول:

منتدى شبهات وهمية حول المسيحية هو منتدى ليس للنقاشات الدينية البيزنطية هذا المنتدى هدفه فقط الرد وليس النقاش السافسطائي حول الشبهات أي أخي المسلم عندك إعتراض على شيء خاص بالمسيحية مثل إختلاف نصوص أو تضاد أو أخطاء علمية جغرافية لاهوتية بالإنجيل أو بالمسيحية تطرحها كشبهة ونحن نتولى الإجابة عليها *أما مايخص القرآن والدين الإسلامي والحوارات الثنائية والمناظرات فهي موجودة بحوار الأديان *
*أي موضوع مخالف يحذف فوراً*


انتهى!



> *أما مايخص القرآن والدين الإسلامي والحوارات الثنائية والمناظرات فهي موجودة بحوار الأديان *


الله ينور عليك



> *أي موضوع مخالف يحذف فوراً*


أشك في ذلك !!!


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

اخي الحبيب رعد, مشاركتك رائعة, لكن يجب طرحها في موضوع مستقل لو حبيت, اذ هذا الموضوع خاص بالكتاب المقدس و شبهة التحريف...


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

> اخي الحبيب رعد, مشاركتك رائعة, لكن يجب طرحها في موضوع مستقل لو حبيت, اذ هذا الموضوع خاص بالكتاب المقدس و شبهة التحريف...


؟؟؟
و كفى ؟

هل تعاملون مداخلاتنا بالمثل ؟
أطالب بحذف المداخلات التي تخص الاسلاميات .. و كن يا عزيزي منصفا مع نفسك و مع القوانين التي وضعتموها... !! أنظر قانون المنتدى ماذا يقول :


> *أي موضوع مخالف يحذف فوراً*


أطلب منك التطبيق فوراً إنصافا للمتحاورين


----------



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الزميل رعد نحن لا نقول ان المسيح كتب انجيل وحرفه آخرون بل نقول ان الاناجيل الاربعة هي كتبات كُتابها.
> وهنا يأتي السؤال: كان هناك اكثر من 60 انجيل فاخترتم 4 فقط.
> ممكن تشرح لنا المعايير المعتمدة لذلك الاختيار من طرف الكنيسة؟


 
استاذى من قال لسيادتك اننا نملك 60 انجيل واخترنا احنا 4 على المزاج هل من دليل من فضلك واسماء هذه الاناجيل الستون


----------



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

وارجو ان تقرأ هذا على سبيل المثال 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25650&postcount=41


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> ؟؟؟
> و كفى ؟
> 
> هل تعاملون مداخلاتنا بالمثل ؟
> ...


 
طب مش تراجع الرد اولا قبل ما تطرح مداخلتك هذه؟

تم نقل الرد كموضوع خاص بقسم حوار الاديان

الان كفانا تشتيتا و لنركز بالموضوع, فلحد الان لم ارى اي مشاركة عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس...


----------



## رعد (21 فبراير 2006)

الى الاخ المشرف انا سالت الاخ وقلت له ماذا تقصد من وراء مشاركتك بان الكتاب المقدس محور؟ و اعتقد انا  ليس خارج الموضع  وايضا في  بعض الاحيان لا يمكن ان تناقش موضوع بطريقة منفصلة كليا عن موضوع اخر اذن اعطني فرصة لمشاركة واحدة فقط لاجيب عن السؤال الذي طرحته في المشاركة السابقة وبعد ذالك سوف انسحب من مناقشة الموضوع


----------



## رعد (21 فبراير 2006)

الى الاخ المشرف انا سالت الاخ وقلت له ماذا تقصد من وراء مشاركتك بان الكتاب المقدس محور؟ و اعتقد انا  ليس خارج الموضع  وايضا في  بعض الاحيان لا يمكن ان تناقش موضوع بطريقة منفصلة كليا عن موضوع اخر اذن اعطني فرصة لمشاركة واحدة فقط لاجيب عن السؤال الذي طرحته في المشاركة السابقة وبعد ذالك سوف انسحب من مناقشة الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

اخي الحبيب رعد, انا متفهم لما تنوي اليه, لكن الم ترى كيف المسلمين تركوا الموضوع الاصلي و محتوى ردك و ركزوا في انه موضوع اسلامي؟

و هذا يعني ان المحاورة لم تستمر... فيا حبذا لو يتم طرحه الموضوع المتخصص في الاسلاميات في موضوع خاص و وضع الوصلة له لتوصيل الفكرة

كما و لا نريدك ان تنسحب من المحاورة قط, بالعكس انا مستمتع جدا بمعلوماتك و بطريقة حوارك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي المشرف العام


> طب مش تراجع الرد اولا قبل ما تطرح مداخلتك هذه؟


كتبت مداخلتي الأخبرة قبل أن يتم النقل الذي ذكرته ثم أغلقت الجهاز بعدها، فشكراً على كل حال


> الان كفانا تشتيتا و لنركز بالموضوع


أتمنى ذلك ..

عزيزي رعد
أجبتك عن الهدف وراء هذه المشاركة و أتمنى أن أسمع منك التعليقات المناسبة و الالتزام بموضوع الحوار و عدم التطرق للقرآن في هذه المشاركة وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى.. فقد قلت :


> عزيزي رعد .. الهدف من الحوار هذا هو أن نثبت أن أناساً بلا ضمير تمكنوا من الولوج إلى الكتب المقدسة و قاموا بتحريفها و الإضافة عليها و الحذف منها دون أي رقيب ولا ضمير واضعين فيها المعتقدات التي أرادوا أن تكون الحجر الأساسي للدين المسيحي مبدلين ديانة المسيح من عبادة الخالق إلى عبادة الخلق .. و الحديث في ذلك يطول... ولكن أولا و كخطوة أولى سنبدأ بالنصوص و الأدلة التي ستوصلنا لهذا .. فإن كنت معنا أهلا و سهلاً .. و إلا خذ أوراقك و اطرحها بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع مع كل احترامي لك ..


 
كنت قد طرحت مثالاً عن الكيفية التي يتم فيها إضافة نصوص إلى متن الإنجيل أو أي سفر آخر من خلال النسخ و الترجمات .. حيث تسيطر معتقدات الناسخ أو المترجم على الكيفية التي يتم فيها النسخ أو الترجمة فتتحول الجمل التفسيرية إلى متن أصلي في الإنجيل .. و كانت المشاركة تحت بند ((الإضافة إلى المتن الأصلي للإنجيل)).

و سأكمل هنا ما بدأته بطرح نقطة أخرى :

نقرأ في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7 التالي:
فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة : الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس . و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.

هذا العدد هو الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس - المكون من 73 سفراً أو 66 سفراً - الذي يربط أقانيم الثالوث ببعضها في تركيبة أحادية بشكل واضح و صريح. هذا النوع من النصوص يمكن تسميته نصاً حاسماً و واضحاً في تبيان الثالوث.

نقرأ هذا العدد في نسخة الملك جيمس:
For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one

و في ترجمة فاندايك:
*فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ*


و في ترجمة الحياة:
فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ

إلا أن هذا العدد معروف في كل العالم أنه "إضافة" لاحقة من قبل الكنيسة بالإضافة إلى كون كل الترجمات الحديثة للكتاب المقدس قد حذفت هذا العدد من صفحاتها بصفة رسمية. أذكر من هذه الترجمات الإنكليزية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: النسخة القياسية المنقحة ، و النسخة القياسية المنقحة الجديدة ، و النسخة العالمية الجديدة، و النسخة الأمريكية الجديدة ، و النسخة الإنكليزية القياسية، و غيرها الكثير.
و من الترجمات العربية التي حذفت هذا العدد من صفحاتها: الترجمة الكاثوليكية و الترجمة العربية المشتركة.

لماذا حذفت ؟ قدم مترجم النصوص المقدسة السيد بنجامين ويلسن Benjamin Wilson التبرير لهذا العمل في كتابه (القول اليقين Emphatic Diaglott) فيقول:
This text concerning the heavenly witness is not contained in any Greek manuscript which was written earlier than the fifteenth century.  It is not cited by any of the ecclesiastical writers; not by any of early Latin fathers even when the subjects upon which they treated would naturally have lead them to appeal to its authority.  It is therefore evidently spurious
و ترجمته:
هذا النص المتعلق بالشهادة في السماء غير موجود في أي من المخطوطات اليدوية اليونانية المكتوبة قبل القرن الخامس بعد الميلاد. لم يرد ذكرها عند أي من الكتبة الكنسيين ولا عند آباء الكنيسة اللاتينيين الأوائل حتى ولو كان الموضوع الذي بين أيديهم سيقودهم بشكل طبيعي للإستعانة بمرجعية هذا العدد. لذا فمن الواضح أن هذا النص مزيف.

آخرون أمثال الدكتور هربرت أرمسترونج Dr. Herbert W. Armstrong قد أثاروا الجدل في كون هذا العدد أضيف إلى نسخة فولغيت اللاتينية أثناء الجدل المحتد بين روما و أريوس و شعب الله. مهما كان السبب فإن هذا العدد معروف على أنه إضافة و تم تجاهله. و بما أن الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي المشرف العام


> طب مش تراجع الرد اولا قبل ما تطرح مداخلتك هذه؟


كتبت مداخلتي الأخبرة قبل أن يتم النقل الذي ذكرته ثم أغلقت الجهاز بعدها، فشكراً على كل حال


> الان كفانا تشتيتا و لنركز بالموضوع


أتمنى ذلك ..

عزيزي رعد
أجبتك عن الهدف وراء هذه المشاركة و أتمنى أن أسمع منك التعليقات المناسبة و الالتزام بموضوع الحوار و عدم التطرق للقرآن في هذه المشاركة وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى.. فقد قلت :


> عزيزي رعد .. الهدف من الحوار هذا هو أن نثبت أن أناساً بلا ضمير تمكنوا من الولوج إلى الكتب المقدسة و قاموا بتحريفها و الإضافة عليها و الحذف منها دون أي رقيب ولا ضمير واضعين فيها المعتقدات التي أرادوا أن تكون الحجر الأساسي للدين المسيحي مبدلين ديانة المسيح من عبادة الخالق إلى عبادة الخلق .. و الحديث في ذلك يطول... ولكن أولا و كخطوة أولى سنبدأ بالنصوص و الأدلة التي ستوصلنا لهذا .. فإن كنت معنا أهلا و سهلاً .. و إلا خذ أوراقك و اطرحها بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع مع كل احترامي لك ..


 
كنت قد طرحت مثالاً عن الكيفية التي يتم فيها إضافة نصوص إلى متن الإنجيل أو أي سفر آخر من خلال النسخ و الترجمات .. حيث تسيطر معتقدات الناسخ أو المترجم على الكيفية التي يتم فيها النسخ أو الترجمة فتتحول الجمل التفسيرية إلى متن أصلي في الإنجيل .. و كانت المشاركة تحت بند ((الإضافة إلى المتن الأصلي للإنجيل)).

و سأكمل هنا ما بدأته بطرح نقطة أخرى :

نقرأ في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7 التالي:
فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة : الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس . و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.

هذا العدد هو الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس - المكون من 73 سفراً أو 66 سفراً - الذي يربط أقانيم الثالوث ببعضها في تركيبة أحادية بشكل واضح و صريح. هذا النوع من النصوص يمكن تسميته نصاً حاسماً و واضحاً في تبيان الثالوث.

نقرأ هذا العدد في نسخة الملك جيمس:
For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one

و في ترجمة فاندايك:
*فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ*


و في ترجمة الحياة:
فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ

إلا أن هذا العدد معروف في كل العالم أنه "إضافة" لاحقة من قبل الكنيسة بالإضافة إلى كون كل الترجمات الحديثة للكتاب المقدس قد حذفت هذا العدد من صفحاتها بصفة رسمية. أذكر من هذه الترجمات الإنكليزية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: النسخة القياسية المنقحة ، و النسخة القياسية المنقحة الجديدة ، و النسخة العالمية الجديدة، و النسخة الأمريكية الجديدة ، و النسخة الإنكليزية القياسية، و غيرها الكثير.
و من الترجمات العربية التي حذفت هذا العدد من صفحاتها: الترجمة الكاثوليكية و الترجمة العربية المشتركة.

لماذا حذفت ؟ قدم مترجم النصوص المقدسة السيد بنجامين ويلسن Benjamin Wilson التبرير لهذا العمل في كتابه (القول اليقين Emphatic Diaglott) فيقول:
This text concerning the heavenly witness is not contained in any Greek manuscript which was written earlier than the fifteenth century.  It is not cited by any of the ecclesiastical writers; not by any of early Latin fathers even when the subjects upon which they treated would naturally have lead them to appeal to its authority.  It is therefore evidently spurious
و ترجمته:
هذا النص المتعلق بالشهادة في السماء غير موجود في أي من المخطوطات اليدوية اليونانية المكتوبة قبل القرن الخامس بعد الميلاد. لم يرد ذكرها عند أي من الكتبة الكنسيين ولا عند آباء الكنيسة اللاتينيين الأوائل حتى ولو كان الموضوع الذي بين أيديهم سيقودهم بشكل طبيعي للإستعانة بمرجعية هذا العدد. لذا فمن الواضح أن هذا النص مزيف.

آخرون أمثال الدكتور هربرت أرمسترونج Dr. Herbert W. Armstrong قد أثاروا الجدل في كون هذا العدد أضيف إلى نسخة فولغيت اللاتينية أثناء الجدل المحتد بين روما و أريوس و شعب الله. مهما كان السبب فإن هذا العدد معروف على أنه إضافة و تم تجاهله. و بما أن الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي على نص صريح يثبت


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي المشرف العام


> طب مش تراجع الرد اولا قبل ما تطرح مداخلتك هذه؟


كتبت مداخلتي الأخبرة قبل أن يتم النقل الذي ذكرته ثم أغلقت الجهاز بعدها، فشكراً على كل حال


> الان كفانا تشتيتا و لنركز بالموضوع


أتمنى ذلك ..

عزيزي رعد
أجبتك عن الهدف وراء هذه المشاركة و أتمنى أن أسمع منك التعليقات المناسبة و الالتزام بموضوع الحوار و عدم التطرق للقرآن في هذه المشاركة وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى.. فقد قلت :


> عزيزي رعد .. الهدف من الحوار هذا هو أن نثبت أن أناساً بلا ضمير تمكنوا من الولوج إلى الكتب المقدسة و قاموا بتحريفها و الإضافة عليها و الحذف منها دون أي رقيب ولا ضمير واضعين فيها المعتقدات التي أرادوا أن تكون الحجر الأساسي للدين المسيحي مبدلين ديانة المسيح من عبادة الخالق إلى عبادة الخلق .. و الحديث في ذلك يطول... ولكن أولا و كخطوة أولى سنبدأ بالنصوص و الأدلة التي ستوصلنا لهذا .. فإن كنت معنا أهلا و سهلاً .. و إلا خذ أوراقك و اطرحها بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع مع كل احترامي لك ..


 
كنت قد طرحت مثالاً عن الكيفية التي يتم فيها إضافة نصوص إلى متن الإنجيل أو أي سفر آخر من خلال النسخ و الترجمات .. حيث تسيطر معتقدات الناسخ أو المترجم على الكيفية التي يتم فيها النسخ أو الترجمة فتتحول الجمل التفسيرية إلى متن أصلي في الإنجيل .. و كانت المشاركة تحت بند ((الإضافة إلى المتن الأصلي للإنجيل)).

و سأكمل هنا ما بدأته بطرح نقطة أخرى :

نقرأ في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7 التالي:
فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة : الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس . و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.

هذا العدد هو الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس - المكون من 73 سفراً أو 66 سفراً - الذي يربط أقانيم الثالوث ببعضها في تركيبة أحادية بشكل واضح و صريح. هذا النوع من النصوص يمكن تسميته نصاً حاسماً و واضحاً في تبيان الثالوث.

نقرأ هذا العدد في نسخة الملك جيمس:
For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one

و في ترجمة فاندايك:
*فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ*


و في ترجمة الحياة:
فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ

إلا أن هذا العدد معروف في كل العالم أنه "إضافة" لاحقة من قبل الكنيسة بالإضافة إلى كون كل الترجمات الحديثة للكتاب المقدس قد حذفت هذا العدد من صفحاتها بصفة رسمية. أذكر من هذه الترجمات الإنكليزية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: النسخة القياسية المنقحة ، و النسخة القياسية المنقحة الجديدة ، و النسخة العالمية الجديدة، و النسخة الأمريكية الجديدة ، و النسخة الإنكليزية القياسية، و غيرها الكثير.
و من الترجمات العربية التي حذفت هذا العدد من صفحاتها: الترجمة الكاثوليكية و الترجمة العربية المشتركة.

لماذا حذفت ؟ قدم مترجم النصوص المقدسة السيد بنجامين ويلسن Benjamin Wilson التبرير لهذا العمل في كتابه (القول اليقين Emphatic Diaglott) فيقول:
This text concerning the heavenly witness is not contained in any Greek manuscript which was written earlier than the fifteenth century.  It is not cited by any of the ecclesiastical writers; not by any of early Latin fathers even when the subjects upon which they treated would naturally have lead them to appeal to its authority.  It is therefore evidently spurious
و ترجمته:
هذا النص المتعلق بالشهادة في السماء غير موجود في أي من المخطوطات اليدوية اليونانية المكتوبة قبل القرن الخامس بعد الميلاد. لم يرد ذكرها عند أي من الكتبة الكنسيين ولا عند آباء الكنيسة اللاتينيين الأوائل حتى ولو كان الموضوع الذي بين أيديهم سيقودهم بشكل طبيعي للإستعانة بمرجعية هذا العدد. لذا فمن الواضح أن هذا النص مزيف.

آخرون أمثال الدكتور هربرت أرمسترونج Dr. Herbert W. Armstrong قد أثاروا الجدل في كون هذا العدد أضيف إلى نسخة فولغيت اللاتينية أثناء الجدل المحتد بين روما و أريوس و شعب الله. مهما كان السبب فإن هذا العدد معروف على أنه إضافة و تم تجاهله. و بما أن الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي على نص صريح و


----------



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

اخى الفاضل لم يتم اضافة اى شى في الكتاب المقدس 
تفضل اقرا هذا المقال من فضلك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25894&postcount=1
http://www.maarifa.org/http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-05/anf05-111.htm#P6835_2191388


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

أرجو من المشرف حذف مداخلاتي الأخيرة السابقة بسبب وجود مشكلة في النت عندي و سأقوم بترتيب النص من جديد و أضعه مرة أخرى


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

أطلب من المشرف حذف هذه المشاركة للسيد رعد و الالتزام بالموضوع ..


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي بيبو .. 

أنا في مشاركاتي هذه أقدم الأدلة ، و واجبك هنا إن أردت المشاركة معنا هو شرح هذه المشاكل و دحض هذه الأمثلة .. أما أن تأتي بنصوص جاهزة تشهد على صحة الكتاب المقدس، متجاهلاً كل المداخلات و الأدلة التي أقدمها ، فاعذرني فلن أجيب عليها .

عزيزي رعد .. لا دخل بين ما تحاول إثباته و بين ما نناقشه هنا.. إثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس لا تأتي من باب إثبات بشرية القرآن الكريم أو تحريفه.  إما أن تلتزم معنا في الحوار و تقوم بدحض الأمثلة التي نقدمها و تناقشنا فيها و تلتزم بالموضوع و إما أن تبقى قارئاً مشرفاً لنا.. الأمر يعود لك. 

و سأقوم بإعادة مداخلتي مرة أخرى (حيث أنها لم تكتمل) بعد أن يقوم المشرف مشكوراً بحذف مشاركاتي المتكررة الناتجة عن سوء الإتصالات، حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع ، و أعتذر مرة أخرى عن ذلك


----------



## almanse (21 فبراير 2006)

الزميل رعد هل تريد رد على الاسلاميات ام تخشى من ذلك؟ اضمن لي ان لا تحذف مداخلاتي كما حذفت ثلاثة مرات من قبل. فالأمر اصبح يشبه النكتة. 
ثانياً اذا سألك يهودي او بوذي او ملحد عن الاختلافات في كتابك هل ستضع نصوص من كتابه وتطلب من المشرف ان يلغي رده على ما كبت عن دينه؟ 

هل ( انا هو الالف والياء. الاول والآخر) كلام الله؟ اجب في هذا الرابط لو سمحت. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3077

واذا اردت ان تناقش الاسلاميات اذهب لى قسم الاسلاميات حفاظا على سمعة المنتدى.


----------



## رعد (21 فبراير 2006)

انتم لحد الان لم تفهموني   الاخ المشرفوبعد ضغط من الاعضاء طلب مني وبكل احترام    ان احول نقاشي الى حوار الاديان استنادا الى قوانين المنتدى وانت تقول لي هل تريد ان ترد على الاسلاميات ام تخشى منها اقول لك :
اني لا اخشى على اي رد من عندك لاني اعرف حق المعرفة كل شئ عن دينك هل تتوقع انني اجهل اسئلتك او الاجابة على ردودك اني اعرف سيرة رسولكم كما اعرف سيرة حياتي 
انكم تقولون حوار الاديان اقول لك اي دين  احاور هل انا احاور  الديانة اليهودية حتى تقول حوار اديان ان عليك ان تثبت لي ان دينك هو دين من الله وبعدها ايضا لن يكون حوار اديان لانني سوف لن اجمع بين دينين فسوف اختار الدين الصحيح  وعليه سوف لن احاور  الا حوار مع اليهود لانه دين سماوي فانت كما ترى عليك ان تثبت ان دينك هو من عند الله لا انا لانكم تعترفون بالمسيح وبالديانة المسيحية وكذلك باليهودية فلا تسال هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام لا او فيه نسخ ام لا لان اذا كان الجواب بنعم ام لا لايغير من الجوهر اصلا 

عندما  ذهب الشيخ القرضاوي  الى روما على اساس يرتب لحوار الاديان  قابل كردينال  في الفاتيكان( صراحة لا استطيع ان اتذكر اسمه لانه صعب) ولكن بعد ذلك انسحب القرضاوي وعلق على ذلك ان الكاردينال رفض الاعتراف بالاسلام  انه دين سماوي

علي ان اتركك في هذا الحوار الذي انت نفسك لا تعرف الهدف والنتيجه منه


----------



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

اخى الفاضل ديكشتر بعد ان اثبت ان الكتاب المقدس كله صحيح لسنا بحاجة الى اثبات جزيئة جزيئة فلو كان كلامك وامثلتك هذه صحيحة لكانت حذفت من كل الكتب المقدسة  الحديثة


----------



## drpepo (25 فبراير 2006)

سيدى الفاضل ديكستشر 
لو افترضنا ان هذه اضيفت هل اضافت للمعنى والكتاب المقدس شيئا جديدا 
بالطبع لا 
لأن ايماننا بالثالوث ليس مبنى على هذه الآية فقط بل هناك العديد والعديد من الآيات التى تثبت مدى تساوى الاقانيم الثلاثة وان الثلاثة هم واحد 
ان كانت هذه الآية كتبت لسبيل التوضيح فما المشكلة فانتم في القرآن باللغة الانجليزية تضيفون كلمات على سبيل التوضيح ايضا ولكنها لا تعطى معنى مغاير للجملة كما تقولون 
فما المشكلة اذن


----------



## almanse (25 فبراير 2006)

بمناسبة (وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد) لماذا نجدها فقط في ثلاثة نسخ؟ وليس في بقية النسخ الخمسة الآخرى
http://bible.cc/1_john/5-7.htm



> سيدى الفاضل ديكستشر
> لو افترضنا ان هذه اضيفت هل اضافت للمعنى والكتاب المقدس شيئا جديدا
> بالطبع لا
> لأن ايماننا بالثالوث ليس مبنى على هذه الآية فقط بل هناك العديد والعديد من الآيات التى تثبت مدى تساوى الاقانيم الثلاثة وان الثلاثة هم واحد
> ...


ولماذا لا نجدها في النسخ اليونانية الثلاثة:
bysantine/majority text
 tishendorf
westcott-hort

كلامك عزيزي بيبو خطير. من أعطى الحق للكنيسة ان تزيد و تنقص في الاصحاح؟


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

> لو افترضنا ان هذه اضيفت هل اضافت للمعنى والكتاب المقدس شيئا جديدا
> بالطبع لا


هل قرأت عنوان الموضوع؟ ((هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟))
أما الجواب إن كانت أضافت أم لم تضيف فهو سؤال يمكن أن تسأله و نجيب عليه عند الانتهاء من كافة مداخلاتنا.. عندها فقط ، تستطيع أن تجيب نفسك بنفسك على هذا السؤال.



> هناك العديد والعديد من الآيات التى تثبت مدى تساوى الاقانيم الثلاثة وان الثلاثة هم واحد


عزيزي بيبو لا يوجد في العهد الجديد أو القديم الذي ينص صراحة على أن الآب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد ,.. هكذا بالنص الصريح الذي يحويه العدد المنحول على لسان يوحنا.. و باقي الأعداد التي ذكرتها لم تحتوي على مثل هذا التصريح الصريح الواضح الذي لا لبس فيه! 



> ان كانت هذه الآية كتبت لسبيل التوضيح فما المشكلة


توضيح ماذا؟ إنه عدد جديد أضيف إلى رسالة يوحنا الأولى .. اقرأ النسخ التي ذكرتها لك في بداية مشاركتي - فقد اعتبر هذا التوضيح عدداً في النص المقدس على أنه وحي الله إلى يوحنا!
لن تجد في أي ترجمة للقرآن معتمدة أن آية قد أضيفت إلى إحدى السور .. بل ستجد الكلمات التفسيرية *بين قوسين *للدلالة على أنها تفسيرية. و لقد أجبتك في موضوعك المطروح (تحريف القرآن في الترجمة الإنكليزية) و ليس هنا مكان للنقاش فيه.



> فما المشكلة اذن


المشكلة أن أناس بلا ضمير قد تمكنوا من الولوج إلى الأسفار المقدسة للإضافة عليها ما لم يكن فيها


----------



## drpepo (25 فبراير 2006)

اولا اخ ديكستشر من قال لك انه لا توجد نصوص في الكتاب المقدس تدل علة تساوى الاقنايم الثلاثة فهناك احتمالين اما ان سيادتك لم تقرا الكتاب المقدس او ان سيادتك تعتمد على تفسيرات لا نعرف مصدرها 
ثانيا لماذا نغلى عقولنا 
ثالثا : " ما رايك في الآية التى قالها السيد المسيح  "  أنا والآب واحد "  وما رايك في الآية التى تقول " من رآنى فقد رأى الآب " 
رابعا هل قال العلماء ان هذا تحريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام انه مجرد توضيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي بيبو 


> من قال لك انه لا توجد نصوص في الكتاب المقدس تدل علة تساوى الاقنايم الثلاثة...ما رايك في الآية التى قالها السيد المسيح " أنا والآب واحد " وما رايك في الآية التى تقول " من رآنى فقد رأى الآب "


مع أن موضوعنا ليس مناقشة الثالوث، إلا أنني أجد نفسي مضطراً للإجابة على سؤالك . إن هذه الأعداد في أفضل أحوالها تتكلم عن تساوي الابن مع الآب، ولا تذكر تساوي الأقانيم الثلاثة مع بعضها البعض و لا تقول صراحة و بوضوح بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة (الآب و الابن و الروح القدس) هم جميعاَ واحد .. هل فهمت قولي الآن؟  فهذا العدد المزيف هو الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول صراحة و بوضوح بأن الآب و الابن و الروح القدس هم جميعاً واحد .. و من الغرابة بمكان أن نجد هذا العدد قد حذف من التراجم الحديثة و المعتبرة لدى المسيحيين العرب و الأجانب..



> اولا اخ ديكستشر


عزيزي ، إن كنت لا تعرف كتابة اسمي بالعربية فاكتبه بالانكليزية كما هو Dexter.. هذه هي المرة الثانية الذي تكتبه بنفس الاسلوب. أرجو ألا يكون ذلك عمداً .


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> بمناسبة (وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد) لماذا نجدها فقط في ثلاثة نسخ؟ وليس في بقية النسخ الخمسة الآخرى
> http://bible.cc/1_john/5-7.htm


 
يا خرابي... هو انتو لسة بتتكلموا في ااعدد داه؟

الم نقل لكم انه نص موضوع بين قوسين لبيان معنى الاية, اذ هو ليس موجود في النسخة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس؟ فهذه تراجم, و يستحيل نقل كتاب من لغة الى اخرى دون بعض الشوائب التي لا تؤثر عن المعنى الجوiري بشئ

فالنص يتكلم عن الشهادة, لكن اي شهادة؟ الثالوث المقدس يشهد لقوة المعمودية, و لو استثنيا النص الموجود بين القوسين الذي هو اضيف للتفسير و الشرح, لما اختلف المعنى بشئ, اي سيبقى المعنى ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس يشهدون, و كيف المقارنة بين الماء و الدم بالروح كأشارات الى الاقانيم, و ممكن ندخل في موضوع مستقل لاثبت معنى هذه الاشارات كتابيا


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> عزيزي بيبو
> 
> مع أن موضوعنا ليس مناقشة الثالوث، إلا أنني أجد نفسي مضطراً للإجابة على سؤالك . إن هذه الأعداد في أفضل أحوالها تتكلم عن تساوي الابن مع الآب، ولا تذكر تساوي الأقانيم الثلاثة مع بعضها البعض و لا تقول صراحة و بوضوح بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة (الآب و الابن و الروح القدس) هم جميعاَ واحد .. هل فهمت قولي الآن؟ فهذا العدد المزيف هو الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول صراحة و بوضوح بأن الآب و الابن و الروح القدس هم جميعاً واحد .. و من الغرابة بمكان أن نجد هذا العدد قد حذف من التراجم الحديثة و المعتبرة لدى المسيحيين العرب و الأجانب..
> 
> .


 
كلام غير مبني على ادلة, و هو بالتالي كلام انشائي لا ستند لبراهين يريد ايهام الجانب الاخر بصدقيته, و لكن لنبقى في الموضوع, اطرح موضوع اخر في وحدانية الاقانية, و انا برد عليك و بشوفك اديش انت جاهل بالكتاب المقدس


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

> *حرر من قبل My Rock*
> 
> *النسخ و اللصق ممنوع في النقاشات و الحوارات*


 
عن أي قص و لصق تتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل الاستشهاد بأقوال العلماء مع ذكر المصادر هو قص و لصق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم أن تكميم الأفواه هو الحل الأمثل و الرد الأقوى على الاستشهادات التي قدمتها؟؟؟
إن ما فعلته في مشاركتي هو ذكر المصادر وليس قص و لصق !!!
راجعك سياستك في النقاش .. مشاركتي لم تكن قد اكتملت بعد بسبب وجود مشكلة عندي في النت .. و قد تبين لك ذلك !!
إن أردت حواراً فليس هذا بالاسلوب العادل .. لم أقص و لم ألصق.. بل نقلت الاستشهادات كما هي من مصادرها! القص و اللصق يكون يا عزيزي عندما أنقل لكم دونما ذكر للمصدر. ولكني نقلت لكم المصدر بلغته الأصلية و قمت بترجمته !! فهل هذا قص و لصق ؟ 
راجع نفسك كيلا تخسر المتحاورين معك


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> عن أي قص و لصق تتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل الاستشهاد بأقوال العلماء مع ذكر المصادر هو قص و لصق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أم أن تكميم الأفواه هو الحل الأمثل و الرد الأقوى على الاستشهادات التي قدمتها؟؟؟
> ...


 
المشاركة كلها بتعليقها كانت عبارة عن نسخ و لصق


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

> الم نقل لكم انه نص موضوع بين قوسين لبيان معنى الاية


أي أية يا عزيزي ؟

النص بالكامل:
*كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الْوَالِدَ يُحِبُّ الْمَوْلُودَ مِنْهُ أَيْضاً.**5-2**بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ: إِذَا أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ وَحَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ.**5-3**فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ: أَنْ نَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ. وَوَصَايَاهُ لَيْسَتْ ثَقِيلَةً،**5-4**لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا.**5-5**مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟ **5-6**هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَتَى بِمَاءٍ وَدَمٍ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ. لاَ بِالْمَاءِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ بِالْمَاءِ وَالدَّمِ. وَالرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ، لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ.**5-7**فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.**5-8**وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.**5-9**إِنْ كُنَّا نَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةَ النَّاسِ فَشَهَادَةُ اللهِ أَعْظَمُ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ اللهِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا عَنِ ابْنِهِ. **5-10**مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. *

و الآن قل لي .. أي تفسير تتكلم ؟ إن العدد الذي قبله و العدد الذي بعده ولا حتى الأعداد التي سبقته و التي ستأتي بعده تتكلم عن الشهادة في السماء .. فلا تحاول أن تتهرب من الأمر بمنطق التفسير بين قوسين .. فترجمة فاندايك لم تضع هذين القوسين حتى..
في مثالي الذي طرحته لكم من قبل عن الجملة التفسيرية (as was supposed) بينت لكم كيف تكون الجملة التفسيرية لتبيان معنى كلمة سبقتها يخشى أن يساء فهمها .. و مع ذلك فإن الترجمات العربية جعلتها متناً من النص الأصلي .. أما هنا فليس هنالك أي ذكر للشهادة في السماء حتى يفسره هذا العدد !
أترك الحكم للقارئ ..

و الآن ، هل ستدعني أكمل مشاركتي و اقتباساتي مع ذكر مصادرها أم أنك ستحررها بدعوى القص و اللصق ؟ أرجو أن تسمح لي بإعادة ما كتبته حفاظاً على مصداقية الحوار


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> و الآن قل لي .. أي تفسير تتكلم ؟ إن العدد الذي قبله و العدد الذي بعده ولا حتى الأعداد التي سبقته و التي ستأتي بعده تتكلم عن الشهادة في السماء ..


 

*لا غرابة بالموضوع, تأتي بالنص و لا تقرأه اصلا !!!*

*و لكي نرى الشهادة التي اتت في النص, لنرى كم انك مرواغ:*



*كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الْوَالِدَ يُحِبُّ الْمَوْلُودَ مِنْهُ أَيْضاً.5-2بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ: إِذَا أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ وَحَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ.5-3فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ: أَنْ نَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ. وَوَصَايَاهُ لَيْسَتْ ثَقِيلَةً،5-4لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا.5-5مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟ 5-6هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَتَى بِمَاءٍ وَدَمٍ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ. لاَ بِالْمَاءِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ بِالْمَاءِ وَالدَّمِ. وَالرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ، لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ.5-7فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.5-8وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.5-9إِنْ كُنَّا نَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةَ النَّاسِ فَشَهَادَةُ اللهِ أَعْظَمُ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ اللهِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا عَنِ ابْنِهِ. 5-10مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. *



*هل ترى كم مرة كتبت فيها كلمة الشهادة؟ و انت تقول لن اجد الكلام عن الشهادة لا قبل و لا بعد!!!*




> فلا تحاول أن تتهرب من الأمر بمنطق التفسير بين قوسين .. فترجمة فاندايك لم تضع هذين القوسين حتى..


 

*انا لا اتهرب يا عزيزي عزوز, و من فمك ادينك, انت تقول ان ترجمة الفاندايك, اذ نحن لينا بصدد اظهار الاختلاف بالنسخ, بل اظهار الاختلاف في النسخة الاصلية, فما بين ايدينا اليوم من النسخة العريبة او الاجنبية, هي تراجم تختلف في ترجمتها في بعض النصوص*


*فنحن بصدد التكلم عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس, النسخة الاصلية لا التراجم, فأن كان لكم كلام في الموضوع فاهلا و سهلا, و ان كان تعليقك في التراجم فقط, فانا اريحك و اقل في اختلاف في التراج و هو ليس بالتحريف, بل ترجمة*



*اي رد في مضمون الاختلاف في التراجم سيحذف و حلونا مركزين على النسخة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس و تحريفها ان وجد*





سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي .. أنا أتكلم عن الشهادة *في السماء *، أعيد : الشهادة *في السماء *..
هل فسر هذا العدد الشهادة في السماء ؟ كلا!

هدانا الله و إياك



> *فنحن بصدد التكلم عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس, النسخة الاصلية لا التراجم, فأن كان لكم كلام في الموضوع فاهلا و سهلا, و ان كان تعليقك في التراجم فقط, فانا اريحك و اقل في اختلاف في التراج و هو ليس بالتحريف, بل ترجمة*


 
هل أنت ملم باللغة اليونانية ؟ هل أنت ملم باللغة العبرية ؟ هل تتوقع مني أن أكون كذلك ؟
الأجوبة جميعها بالنفي!
فما الحل؟ 
أقوال العلماء و اكتشافاتهم
و لكن حذاري .. هذا من باب القص و اللصق .. أليس كذلك ؟
إن كان هذا هو حالكم ، فبئس الحوار حواركم


----------



## drpepo (25 فبراير 2006)

استاذى الفاضل يقول العلماء  على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
1- يقول فيليب شاف في مقارنته بين العهد الجديد باليونانية وبين الترجمة الانجليزية ان 400 قراءة فقط من 150 الفا تشكل الشك في المعنى منها خمسون فقط لها اهمية عظيمة ولكن ليس منها قراءة واحدة تؤثر على العقيدة او على واجبات المسيحى اذ يوجد ما يماثلها في اماكن اخرى من القراءات الواضحة والاكيدة​ 


- philip schaff , history of christian church vol 1 eerdmans 1960 

2- وهكذا يمكننا ان نقوزل ان نص العهد الجديد الذي وصلنا مضبوط تماما لم يفقد منه او يتغير منه شئ من قوانين الايمان او السلوك ويقول بروس في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق " " إن القراءات المختلفة في العهد الجديد لا تحتاج الى تخمين لضبطها فهناك شاهد واحد على الاقل بين الآف الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة "


 
F.F.Bruce . the books and parchments revell 1963 




وسؤالى لسيادتك هل قال العلماء ان هذا تحريف في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> عزيزي .. أنا أتكلم عن الشهادة *في السماء *، أعيد : الشهادة *في السماء *..
> هل فسر هذا العدد الشهادة في السماء ؟ كلا!
> 
> هدانا الله و إياك


 
حفاظا على عدم تشتيت الموضوع لن استمر في المجادلة




> هل أنت ملم باللغة اليونانية ؟ هل أنت ملم باللغة العبرية ؟ هل تتوقع مني أن أكون كذلك ؟
> الأجوبة جميعها بالنفي!
> فما الحل؟
> أقوال العلماء و اكتشافاتهم
> ...


 

الاقوال التي نسختها تقول الاختلاف في ترجمة لا في نسخة اصلية, و اذا عندك اقتباسات من علماء مسيحيين يقرون اختلاف النسخ فلا مانع من انك تدرجه على شكل اقتباس


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (26 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يا خرابي... هو انتو لسة بتتكلموا في ااعدد داه؟
> 
> الم نقل لكم انه نص موضوع بين قوسين لبيان معنى الاية, اذ هو ليس موجود في النسخة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس؟ فهذه تراجم, و يستحيل نقل كتاب من لغة الى اخرى دون بعض الشوائب التي لا تؤثر عن المعنى الجوiري بشئ


حسناً حسناً . (هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد) هي للتوضيح ليس كلام الله.  فهمت كلامك 
أما قول ان هذه الجملة بين قوسين !!! 

طيب هذه مواقع مسيحية ليس فيها القوسين:
http://www.mahabba.org/bible/bible.php?op=read&bk=62&ch=5&vr=7#ver7
http://www.elkalima.com/gna/nt/1john/chapter5.htm
http://www.thegrace.com/bible/1joh.html

لم اجد انجيل فيه القوسين كما تقول. كيف سأفرق بين كلام الله وبين الإضافات
.


----------



## drpepo (26 فبراير 2006)

وما المشكلة طالما ان جوهر الآية لم يتغير فنحن نؤمن بان الآب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد بدون هذه الاية فما المشكلة هل جوهر الايمان تغير بالطبع لا فما المشكلة


----------



## almanse (26 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> وما المشكلة طالما ان جوهر الآية لم يتغير فنحن نؤمن بان الآب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد بدون هذه الاية فما المشكلة هل جوهر الايمان تغير بالطبع لا فما المشكلة


((ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب و ان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة))
((الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء و الارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس ))


ما حكم من زاد في الانجيل هذا الجزء :  (وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد)


----------



## Dexter (26 فبراير 2006)

*حذف من قبل My Rock*

*لكذب الكاذب و نسبه كتب منوعة الى المسيحية, كمثل داشرة المعارف البرطانية و غيرها, مع تزييف في نقل النصوص*

*و قد قمت بالرد على كل فقرة منها بالرد التالي*

*http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=28066&postcount=99*


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> عزيزي .. أنا أتكلم عن الشهادة *في السماء *، أعيد : الشهادة *في السماء *..


 

بصراحة هذا الامر يرجع حسب فهمك لله, فاذا كنت تؤمن ان مكان الله  سكناه بلوتو و مارس, فهذا شئ يرجعلك

اما نحن فنؤمن بالسماويات و هذا الشئ واضح من خلال الكتاب المقدس, افتح موضوع جديد لو حاب تستفسر فيه


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> حسناً حسناً . (هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد) هي للتوضيح ليس كلام الله. فهمت كلامك
> أما قول ان هذه الجملة بين قوسين !!!
> 
> طيب هذه مواقع مسيحية ليس فيها القوسين:
> ...


 

ماهو لو انت عندك الكتاب المقدس في بيتك, كان قريت كده في اول صفحة مكتوب "ترجمة تفسيرية"

يعني نسخة تفسيرية و في كثير من الاحيان ترى بين السطور شرح لمعاني الكلمات مثل اناثميا التي معناها ملعون و هكذا

و ترى ايضا اسم الموضوع بخط عريض في كل اصحاح و هو مقسم لعدة معاني

هذه هي التراجم التفسيرية يا عزيزي, اما النسخ التي لا تحتوي على تفسير, و لا تختوي على شرح لمعاني الكلمات في سطور الاصحاحات, هذه تحتوي على الاقواس للنصوص التي قصدها الشرح ان ادرجت


----------



## almanse (27 فبراير 2006)

إذا تتفق معي ان كل شخص يستدل بهذا النص (هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد) على اساس انه كلام الله, هذا يعتبر تدليس وعليه ان ينبه السامع انه يستدل بالتفسير وليس بكلام الله.

بالمناسبة هل في هذه المواقع مذكور فيها انها نسخ تفسيرية:
http://www.mahabba.org/bible/bible.p...ch=5&vr=7#ver7
http://www.elkalima.com/gna/nt/1john/chapter5.htm
http://www.thegrace.com/bible/1joh.html

.


----------



## drpepo (27 فبراير 2006)

استاذ ديكستشر هل قال العلماء بان هذا تحريف 
هل تعلم بانه  يوجد اكثر من جهة تصدر الكتاب المقدس وتضع ما تريده و واليك بعض النسخ 


*الترجمة العربية (دار المشرق)**:* ترجمتها للعهد الجديد لم تعد إلى الأصل اليوناني لذا فيها هنات رغم جودتها اللغوية . ترجمتها للعهد القديم هي تنقيح للترجمة القديمة و لكنها لاهوتياً دون الترجمة الفرنسية .

*ترجمة فانديك *(الترجمة القديمة) :حرفية و أمينة , إنما تحتاج إلى تجديد و تنقيح على ضوء الدراسات المعاصرة على أيدي مختصين كبار .

*الترجمة البولسية* : تنقيح للترجمة اليسوعية القديمة على ضوء الفرنسية لا اليوناني , فبقي الخلل.   

*الترجمة الأنكليكانية *: قديمة مثل سواها و لا يبدوا الانكليز عازمون على تجديدها .و تنقيحها 

*الترجمة الأرثوذكسية للأناجيل و الرسائل *: منقولة إجمالاً عن ترجمة اليسوعيين القديمة . تحتاج إلى التنقيح على أيدي الاختصاصيين الكبار.   

*ترجمة جامعة الروح القدس المارونية للعهد الجديد *: لم تعد إلى اليونانية إلا عرضاً لغوياً.

*الترجمة البروتستانتية الجديدة *: ليست ترجمة بل هي تفسر برؤية بروتستانتية للكتاب المقدس.

*ترجمة كتاب الحياة *: ترجمة قام بها أصحاب بدعة المتجددون "مرفوضة"

*بالنسبة للآية ( الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة ) اولا هى ليست موجودة في المخطوطات اليونانية بل الترجمات وهناك فرق بين الاثنين *
*ثانيا : بالنسبة للترجمات فلا تكون هناك مشكلة لأنه لم يقل احد العلماء ان هذا تحريف ونفس المثال عليكم في تفسير القرآن للغة الانجليزية فيي آية ( واضربهون في المضاجع ) قد ترجمت في الانجليزية *
and leave them alone in the sleeping-places and beat them lightly 
*اذن ما المشكلة فانتم تعترفون وتقولن ان هذا ليس بتحرف لأنها لم تذكر في نسخ اخرى من  القرآن باللغة العربية بل الترجمات الصادرة عنه وكانت للإيضاح فما المشكلة *
*ثانيا الآية ( الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة ) وضعت للإيضاح  وهى لم تغير في المفهوم العقيدى لأنه كان من المعروف قديما ان ( الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد ) والدلائل على ذلك كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس *

*اذكر لك بعض اقوال العلماء *
*
 
1- يقول فيليب شاف في مقارنته بين العهد الجديد باليونانية وبين الترجمة الانجليزية ان 400 قراءة فقط من 150 الفا تشكل الشك في المعنى منها خمسون فقط لها اهمية عظيمة ولكن ليس منها قراءة واحدة تؤثر على العقيدة او على واجبات المسيحى اذ يوجد ما يماثلها في اماكن اخرى من القراءات الواضحة والاكيدة​

 
- philip schaff , history of christian church vol 1 eerdmans 1960​
 وهكذا يمكننا ان نقوزل ان نص العهد الجديد الذي وصلنا مضبوط تماما لم يفقد منه او يتغير منه شئ من قوانين الايمان او السلوك ويقول بروس في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق " " إن القراءات المختلفة في العهد الجديد لا تحتاج الى تخمين لضبطها فهناك شاهد واحد على الاقل بين الآف الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة "


F.F.Bruce . the books and parchments revell 1963​

هذا مجرد مثال 
تلاحظ انهم لم يقل احد منهم ان هذا تحريف لا لم يقولوا 
بالنسبة لموضوع قيامة المسيح فانه موضوع معروف والكفن المقدس الذى تم اكتشافه اثبت العلماء انه خاص بالسيد المسيح مما يدل على ان السيد المسيح صلب ومات ودفن وقام من الأموات 
ولدى بعض المراجع التى تدل على هذا 
اما بقية الكلام فبعيدا عن الثرثرة والتعجيز ببساطة لم يقل العلماء ان هذا تحريف  بالنسبة للآية الخاصة بيوحنا موجودة في الترجمات ولم تؤثر  على العقيدة المسيحية فحيث يمكن اثبات هذه العقيدة بتساوى الاقانيم دون الرجوع لهذه الآية . 
*


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

أولا و قبل كل شئ, يا ريت لو ما تنقلي كلام كتابي فقط, هات الدليل عليه, يعني اكيد انت مش مغيب لهذه الدرجة لتنقل هذا الكلام عن موقع دون ان تكون لك النسخة من كل هذه الكتب, فياريت لو تأخذ صورة من هذه الكتب في الصفحة المعينة لنرى مدى صحتها


ثانيا لنرى من هم الذي تسميهم علماء الكتاب المقدس يا كذاب





اولا:



> "في الحقيقة فإن كل سفر من أسفار العهد الجديد حالياً – فيما عدا الرسائل الإنجيلية الأربعة للقديس بولس – عرضة للجدال بشكل أو بآخر، و أن التحريف قد طاله و تم التأكد من كذلك."
> الموسوعة البريطانية، الإصدار الثاني عشر، المجلد الثالث، ص 643
> Encyclopaedia Brittanica, 12th Ed. Vol. 3, p. 643


 



شوفوا يا اهل العقل, الاخ يستشهد ب دائرة المعارف البرطانية كحجة على المسيحيين, فمن هي دائرة المعارف البرطانية لتقول عنها انها من علماء المسيحية و مفسيرها؟

دائرة المعارف الي تستشهد فيها, بللها و اشرب ميها, لا احد يعترف بها كمصدر للديان المسيحية





> الدكتور لوبيجوت فريدريتش تيشندروفDr. Lobegott Friedrich Konstantin Von Tischendorf – وهو أحد المحافظين المتشددين و المدافعين عن الثالوث و أحد أهم علماء الكنيسة في مجال الكتاب المقدس – اضطر بنفسه للاعتراف:
> 
> "[العهد الجديد] لقد مرت نصوصه بتعديلات كبيرة من حيث المعنى فتركتنا في حيرة مؤلمة فيما كتبه الحواريون حقاً"
> أسرار جبل سيناء، جيمس بينيلتي، ص 117
> Secrets of Mount Sinai, James Bentley, p. 117


 
و هل تعرف من هو Lobegott Friedrich ؟
لوبيجوت هو شخص الماني متأثر ب JGP Winer و الذي تخصص في نقد الكتاب المقدس, و قامة بدراسات نقدية لنصوص الكتاب المقدس 
شهادته دكتوراه في الفلسفة, فمن هذا لتحسبه حجة علينا؟

انسان متخصص بنقد نصوص الكتاب المقدس, بتسميه عالم مسيحي و تعتبره حجة علينا؟ اما هبل يا نــــــاس





> يقول الدكتور فريدريك كينيون Frederic Kenyon:
> "إلى جانب الكم الكبير من التناقضات المماثلة، فإنك تكاد لا تجد عدداً لم تختلف صياغته في بعض النسخ [نسخ المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة التي جُمع منها الكتاب المقدس]. إن أحداً لا يقدر على القول أن مثل الحذف و الإضافة أو حتى التعديل هي أمور ليست ذات أهمية"
> كتابنا المقدس و المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة، الدكتور فريدريك كينون، آير و سبوتيسوود، ص 3
> Our Bible and the Ancient Manuscripts, Dr. Frederic Kenyon, Eyre and Spottiswoode, p. 3


 

هل تعرف من هو فريدرك؟ هو مدير المتحف البرطاني الذي يحتوي على بعض النسخ للكتاب المقدس, ولنرى ماذا يقوول في الانجليزية يا محرف, فانت نقل الكلام هذا عميا عن موقع answering christianity و لم تتابع ما ذكر, فكلماتك التي بين قوسين في النسخ الاصلية لا وجود لها يا كذاب

Besides the larger discrepancies, such as these, there is scarcely a verse in which there is not some variation of phrase in *some copies* [In Appendix I at the end of this volume will be found a selection of one hundred of the more important various readings in the Gospels and Acts, in which books such variations are most numerous. This will give the reader some idea of the issues involved, and an outline of the evidence relating to them.]. No one can say that these additions or omissions or alterations are matters of mere indifference. *It is true (and it cannot be too emphatically stated) that none of the fundamental truths of Christianity rests on passages of which the genuineness is doubtful;* but it still remains a matter of concern to us to know that our Bible, as we have it to-day, represents as closely as may be the actual words used by the writers of the sacred books. It is the object of this volume to present, within a moderate compass and as clearly as possible, the means we have for knowing that it does so; to trace the history of the sacred texts from the time of their original composition to the present day; to show the authorities on which they rest, and the comparative value to be put upon each. It is the special duty of scholars to weigh the evidence on each particular disputed passage, and to form editions and translations of the sacred books; but any intelligent reader, without any knowledge of either Greek or Hebrew, can learn enough to understand the processes of criticism and the grounds on which the judgments of scholars must be based. Nor is the subject dry or uninteresting. The history of the Bible text has a living interest for all those who care for its con­tents; and no Englishman should be altogether ignorant of the history of the English Bible.



الكتاب يتكلم في الترجمات المختلفة و سبب اختلافها من ترجمة الى اخرى, مراعيا الوقت المكتوب به و الحلات التي كتب فيها, و هو يوقل و كلنا نعرف الاختلاف في التراجم لا النسخ الاصلية التي اضافها الكذاب ديكستر بين قوسين, و يضيف ايضا في الكلكام المخطوط بالاحمر, *انه من الحقيقة انه لا يوجد طعن في اساس الايمان المسيحي الاصلي (الذي هو بطبيعة الخال مبني على النصوص الاصلية)*
*لكنه يقول بالكلام المخطوط بالاخضر, انه يهمنا معرفة كيف وصل لنا النص الذي بين ايدينا اليوم, مقربينه بقدر الامكان الى النسخ الاصلية, اذن هي محاولة للتوصل الى اقرب ترجمة للنصوص, لا للطعن في الكتاب يا كذاب, و انا ممكن اقتبس الكثير الكثير من كلامه الذي يؤكد صحة الكتاب المقدس*

بالرغم من هذا المدير, اي مدير المتحف البرطاني لا يعتبر حجة علينا, وبالرغم من انه سدعم الكتاب المقدس بالكلام المخطوط بالاحمر الا لا حق لك ان تعتبره حجة علينا يا كاذب و يا مزيف
 




> "من المحتمل جداً أن أياً من الأناجيل الثلاثة (متى مرقس و لوقا) لم يكن على الهيئة التي هو عليها بين أيدينا قبل موت بولس. ولو قمنا بوضع المستندات وفقاً للترتيب الزمني لكانت رسائل بولس الإنجيلية أقدم من الاناجيل الثلاثة"
> تاريخ المسيحية في ضوء المعرفة الحديثة، الكاهن تشارلز أندرسون سكوت، ص 338
> History of Christianity in the Light of Modern Knowledge, Rev. Charles Anderson Scott, p.338


 
قد بحثت الانترنت من خلال جوجل و امازون, لارى هذا الكتاب لاشتريه للتدقيق, فلم اجده الا في المواقع الاسلامية, فلا اعرف من اين اتى هذا الكتاب و ما درجة مؤلفه و ما هو ترتيبه الايماني...







> في النصف الأخير من القرن الثاني بعد الميلاد كتب ديونيسيوس Dionysius أسقف كنيسة كورنثوس Corinth يقول:
> "طلب مني الأخوة أن أكتب رسائل إنجيلية، ففعلت. فملأها أتباع الشيطان بالعوالق (التغييرات)، يبدلون و يضيفون لإرضاء من حقّ عليهم الويل. لهذا ليس من الغريب إن حاول آخرون تزييف كتابات الرب المقدسة طالما أنهم جرّبوا نفس الأمر على أعمال أخرى لا تقارن بهذه الرسائل."


 

هههههههه, كتاب؟ صفحة؟ دليل؟ برهان؟ صورة من هذا الكتاب؟

 






> فيكتور تننينسيس Victor Tununensis – وهو أسقف افريقي من القرن السادس – في تأريخه للأحداث (566م) ذكر أنه لما كان مسالا Messala قنصلاً في القستنطينية Costantinople (506م) قام بعملية "مراقبة و تصحيح" أناجيل الأممين التي كتبت من قبل جهّال من وجهة نظر الإمبراطور أناستاسيوس Anastasius. وهذا يدل على أن تلك الأناجيل قد تم استبدالها لتتوافق مع مسيحية القرن السادس المختلفة بوجه أو بآخر عن مسيحية القرون التي سبقت.
> لفائف البحر الميت، إنجيل برنابا، و العهد الجديد لمؤلفه م.أ. يوسف – ص 81
> The Dead Sea Scrolls, the Gospel of Barnabas, and the New Testament, by M. A. Yusseff, p. 81


 
يا مصيبتك يا ابن امنة, تستشهدلي بكتاب ضد المسيحية؟ هههههه
تستشهد بكتاب يريد اثبات صحة برناباس و خكأ الاناجيل؟ و لا شكلك مش قاري الكتاب اصلا و فقط ناقل الكلام من مواقع اخرى؟

اقرأ مقدمة الكتاب يا جاهل



> Whether the Gospel of Barnabas is genuine or not is a question tied to another question -- whether Jesus is God incarnate or not. For if Jesus is not God, then the present gospels of the New Testament fall apart and the search for an authentic gospel becomes inevitable. The Dead Sea Scrolls, The Gospel of Barnabas and the New Testament does a commendable job of authenticating The Gospel of Barnabas and in the process opens up an entirely new field of research. The Dead Sea Scrolls, ever since their discovery in 1947, have meant many things to many. Contrary to evangelic claims, their discovery has brought no meaningful evidence to strengthen traditional Christianity based on the New Testament. The evidence presented so far is of a dubious nature and the rationale is flimsy to say the least. According to Yusseff's thesis, Jesus' coming did not call for the abolition of the Abrahamic faith or the institution of a new faith based on the vicarious sacrifice of a man-god. He consistently maintains that Jesus is a link in the continuation of the Hebrew tradition. This is an exceedingly important point because until his coming, the Abrahamic faith was confined to the narrow racial and parochial concerns of the Israelites. Jesus broadened their concerns and diluted their rigid confines. That this led to termination of the Israelite dispensation was inevitable. But universalizing the Abrahamic tradition by enlarging upon its laws was left to another son of Abraham, Muhammad (pbuh).


 

يا فضيحتك يا فضيحتك....​ 


 









> القديس أغستاين Augustine نفسه – وهو رجل معروفٌ قدره لدى الكاثوليك و البروتستانت على حد سواء – يعترف أنه كان هنالك تعاليم دينية سرية في الدين المسيحي و أنه:
> 
> "كان هنالك الكثير من الأمور الصحيحة في الدين المسيحي لم يكن من المناسب كشفها للعوام، و أن أموراً كانت باطلة ولكنها مناسبة للعوام ليؤمنوا بها."


 

بربك, ما دخل هذا في التحريف؟





> يعترف سير هيغنز Sir Higgins و يقول:
> "من العدل قولنا أنه بوجود هذا الحق الدفين فإننا نملك جزءاً من أسرار المسيحية المعاصرة، و أعتقد أنه من الصعب إنكار عدم تردد الكنيسة – و التي اعتنقت رؤوسها مثل هذه المذاهب - في تنقيح الكتابات المقدسة"
> لفائف البحر الميت، إنجيل برنابا، و العهد الجديد لمؤلفه م.أ. يوسف – ص 83
> The Dead Sea Scrolls, the Gospel of Barnabas, and the New Testament, by M. A. Yusseff, p. 83


 
ثاني بيستشهد من كتاب ضد المسيحية... ايه الهبل داه...
 


هذا كل ما استطعت ان تفعله؟ تارة تقتبس من اعداء المسيحية و تارة تقتطف الاقتباسات و تارة تضيف نصا بين النصوص؟


مع الاسف مصداقية الحوار نزلت الى الحضيض بهذه الدرجة


الان, تحذير من انك تعيد نفس الحالة, فهنا مكان كلام بمصداقية و ادلة, اما ادلتك الفنطيزية هذه, فبللها و اشرب ميها بعد كذبتك الكبيره هذه​


----------



## Dexter (27 فبراير 2006)

المشرف الموقر My Rock قبل أن تأخذنا جميعاً بالعبطة، يجب أن أوضح عدة نقاط غفلتم عنها جميعاً..1-	نحن في هذه المشاركة بعنوان ((هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟)) ندرس صحة نصوص الأسفار المقدسة (حالياً العهد الجديد) و لسنا بصدد دراسة تأثير التغييرات في النصوص المقدسة على الإيمان المسيحي. بل هو أمر يترك للقارئ أو يمكن مناقشته بعد سرد جميع الدلائل التي سنذهب إليها إن شاء الله. نحن بصدد الإجابة على السؤال: هل نصوص الكتاب المقدس ثابتة عبر الزمن منذ زمن كتابتها (أو الوحي بها) إلى اليوم؟ هل طرأت عليها الإضافات من قبل النساخ بعمد أو بدون عمد؟ و قد وضحت في مشاركات سابقة في نفس الموضوع الهدف من هذا الحوار وهو : إثبات أن أناساً بلا ضمير تمكنوا من الولوج للنصوص المقدسة فقاموا بتغييرها بالحذف و الإضافة، فلم يبقى النص المقدس للأسفار كما هو عبر الزمن.. يمكنك أن تجد جوابي هذا للسيد رعد عندما سأل: ما هو الهدف من هذا الحوار؟ هذا هو هدف البحث كله . أما تأثير ذلك على الإيمان المسيحي فهو موضوع آخر يبحث في نهاية المطاف.2-	أنت تطالبنا دوماً بإثبات التحريف على النسخ الأصلية .. و أنا أسألك بدوري، عن أي نسخة أصلية تتحدث؟ هل تتحدث عن النسخ الأصلية للأناس الذين أوحي لهم النصوص المقدسة و التي يتراوح تأريخها بين 4000 قبل الميلاد إلى 100 بعد الميلاد؟ هل تتحدث عن النسخة الأصلية التي كتبها مرقس ؟ هل تتحدث عن النسخة الأصلية التي كتبها لوقا أو متى أو يوحنا؟  هذه الأصول لا وجود لها ! و إلا أطلب منك راجياً أن تدلني عليها فأنا مستعد أن أدفع نصف عمري للحصول عليها أو الحصول على نسخة منها! هذه الأصول : مفقودة ! مفقودة ! مفقودة! أعيد ؟ لا أظن بوجود ضرورة لذلك .. و لقد سألتك في موضوع (أنا هو الألف و الياء) عن النسخة الأصلية فتجاهلت الرد. إذا ما هو المتوفر للعالم المسيحي؟ المتوفر هو نسخ عن نسخ عن نسخ – أي copies – copies – copies .... و أقدم هذه النسخ الكاملة للكتاب المقدس يعود للقرن الرابع بعد الميلاد .. وهو المتوفر حالياً بين أيدي البشرية جمعاء ! و عندما أتينا لك بالعدد [يوحنا الأولى 5: 7] على أنه إضافة ليس لها وجود ، فإن اكتشاف العلماء هذا مبني على الاكتشافات التي تمت لمخطوطات أقدم مما هو كان متوفراً في السابق . هذه المخطوطات القديمة و التي يعود تاريخ تدوينها لقرابة القرن الرابع بعد الميلاد لم تكتشف إلا في القرنين التاسع عشر و العشرين .. المفترض أن تكون النصوص المقدسة المنقولة لنا عبر المخطوطات بالنص اليوناني (للعهد الجديد) هي تفسها عبر الزمان و المكان، و وجود القراءات المختلفة التي يصل عددها للآلاف – بغض النظر عن تأثيرها على الإيمان المسيحي – لهو دليل على عدم ثبات النص المقدس عبر الزمان و المكان منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية و حتى يومنا هذا. المفترض أن تكون المخطوطة السينائية و الفاتيكانية - وهما أقدم المخطوطتين المتوفرتين للبشرية جمعاء – متطابقتان 100% مع بعضهما من جهة و مع النصوص المقدسة الموجودة بين أيدينا اليوم. بهذا الشكل فقط – أكرر – بهذا الشكل فقط يمكن أن نقول: إن الكتاب المقدس لم تطله يد التحريف و هو مطابق للأصل 100% و أن إمكانية الزيادة و النقص فيه معدومة بنسبة صفر%.


----------



## drpepo (27 فبراير 2006)

:36_3_19: ربنا يباركك ماى روك  وننتظر تعليق من ديكستشر وايضا ارجو الاجابة على استفساراتى ايضا


----------



## drpepo (27 فبراير 2006)

الا تعرف يا اخ ديكستشر بالمناسبة ان علماء الأثار مذهولين من دقة الكتاب المقدس ومحتوياته وان شاء الله هجبلك الآدلة قريبا بس لما اخلص من تجميع المعلومات


----------



## Dexter (27 فبراير 2006)

سأجيبك عن النقاط التي هاجمتني بها و اتهمتني بها بالكذب و التدليس ، و سأترك الحكم في نهاية المطاف للقارئ ..

1- بالنسبة للموسوعة البريطانية ، فهي شاهد محايد .. سواء أقبلت بها أم لم تقبل ، فهذا أمر يرجع إليك .. الموسوعة البريطانية ليست من تأليف علماء المسلمين، بل وضعها علماء لهم ثقلهم و مركزهم العلمي. و يمكنك الرجوع إليها عبر الإنترنت للتعرف على النص الإنكليزي الأصلي و صحة ترجمته للعربية. و إن أردت زودتك بالرابط لها.
2- العالم تيشندروف الذي اعترضت عليه هو عالم متخصص في دراسة المخطوطات القديمة للأسفار المقدسة، و هو الذي اكتشف المخطوطة السينائية كما تعلم يا عزيزي .. أم أن المخطوطة السينائية ليست حجة عليكم أيضاً؟ و النص الذي استشهدت به إنما هو نتيجة بحثه في المخطوطات القديمة للأسفار المقدسة. 
3- بالنسبة لفريدريك ، فهو مدير المتحف الوطني البريطاني و هذا صحيح ، وهو على اطلاع على كم كبير من المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة للكتاب المقدس الموجودة في المتحف. أما بالنسبة للكلام الذي استشهدت به ، أحمد الله أنك وجدته على الإنترنت لترى أنني لا أخترع النصوص من عقلي. 
4- النص الذي بين قوسين يقول : ((نسخ المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة التي جُمع منها الكتاب المقدس)) هو ليس من الاستشهاد الأصلي الذي أتيت به. وإلا لما وضعته بين قوسين يا حبيبي.. لو أني أكذب على الكاتب و القارئ معاً لما وضعته بين قوسين..  النص بالإنكليزية كما أتيت به مشكوراً يقول:
Besides the larger discrepancies, such as these, there is scarcely a verse in which there is not some variation of phrase in *some copies*
و لم أخطئ في الترجمة لهذا النص .. فقد بينت لك أن كلمة copies المقصود منها : المخطوطات اليدوية التي جمع منها الكتاب المقدس بتراجمه الحديثة كالنسخة القياسية المنقحة – لاحظ أنها نسخة وليست ترجمة. هذه النسخ الحديثة المنقحة بكافة أنواعها تستند في نصوصها على نسخ قديمة copies  . طالما أن الأصل مفقود فلا يمكننا القول إلا أنها : نسخ copies .. و بصراحة أشكرك أنك بينت للقارئ أن فريدريك هو مدير المتحف البريطاني المطلع على كم كبير من هذه النسخ القديمة المتراوحة في القدم. 
ثم يتابع المؤلف نفسه بعد ذلك ليوضح أنه قد أدرج في نهاية كتابه* 100 قراءة مختلفة هي الأهم في الاناجيل و أعمال الرسل* حتى يتمكن القارئ من أخذ فكرة عن الموضوع.
ثم يقول :
No one can say that these additions or omissions or alterations are matters of mere indifference
و قد ترجمته بنفسي كالتالي: إن أحداً لا يقدر على القول أن مثل الحذف و الإضافة أو حتى التعديل هي أمور ليست ذات أهمية..
و هي ترجمة أمينة لما قاله هذا المؤلف.. 
ثم قال بالإنكليزية :
It is true (*and it cannot be too emphatically stated*) that none of the fundamental truths of Christianity rests on passages of which the genuineness is doubtful
و قمت بترجمته بنفسك كالتالي: انه من الحقيقة انه لا يوجد طعن في اساس الايمان المسيحي الاصلي (الذي هو بطبيعة الخال مبني على النصوص الاصلية)
إني أشعر بالشفقة على القارئ الذي لا يعلم من الإنكليزية شيئاً .. 
حبيبي النص يقول حرفياً:
في الحقيقة (*ولا يمكن التأكيد على ذلك بشدة*) فإن أي من الحقائق المسيحية الأساسية لا يعتمد على نصوص مشكوك في أصوليتها ..
ثم يتابع المؤلف فيقول: (النص باللون الأخضر)
و لكن يبقى الأمر موضع اهتمام بالنسبة لنا أن نعرف بأن الكتاب المقدس بين أيدينا اليوم يمثل *أقرب ما يكون *للكلمات التي *من المحتمل أن يكون قد استخدمها *مؤلفوا الأسفار المقدسة.
فعلاً أشعر بالشفقة على القارئ الذي لا يعلم الإنكليزية..

ثم قلت بدورك تعليقاً على النص:
اذن هي محاولة للتوصل الى اقرب ترجمة للنصوص, لا للطعن في الكتاب يا كذاب, و انا ممكن اقتبس الكثير الكثير من كلامه الذي يؤكد صحة الكتاب المقدس

أما الكاتب فما قال هذا أبداً .. بل كان يقول أنها محاولة للوصول إلى الكلمات أقرب ما تكون للتي يحتمل أن تكون هي الأصلية .. فما كتبه المؤلفون الأصليون غير معروف .. و أن هذه القراءات الـ 100 التي أدرجها هي مثال فقط على الاختلاف بين المخطوطات التي يفترض أن تكون نسخة مطابقة عن الأصل.
لم يقل الكاتب أبداً أنه يشهد لصحة الكتاب المقدس .. بل هو يشهد على صحة الحقائق المسيحية الأساسية ثم ينفي تأكيده بقوله : ((لا يمكن التأكيد على ذلك بشدة))

الحمد لله الذي تبين أني لست كاذباً أو مزيفاً ..

-- يتبع​


----------



## Dexter (27 فبراير 2006)

1- بالنسبة لكتاب : تاريخ المسيحية في ضوء المعرفة الحديثة .. فيمكنك شراء الكتاب من النت لتتأكد من صحة الاقتباس ولو كان الكتاب في المكتبات الإسلامية كما قلت فهو لا ينقص من وزنه شيء..
2- بالنسبة لاقتباس أسقف كنيسة كورنثوس ، و التي ألحقتها بضحكة عريضة فهي من كتاب :
What Did Jesus Really Say – P 212 
3- أما بالنسبة للاقتباسات من كتب اعتبرت أنها ضد المسيحية، فأرجو أن تلاحظ أن الاقتباس ليس من كلام المؤلف ، بل هو من قول  Sir Higgins.. و لو عدت إلى الكتاب هذا لوجدت اسم المصدر الذي اقتبس منه المؤلف. فلا أقتبس من كتاب ثم أقول أنه من كتاب آخر.. عندما تعود لكتاب (لفائف البحر الميت، إنجيل برنابا و العهد الجديد) يمكنك أن تعرف مصادره التي أخذ عنها هذه الأقوال. 
4- بالنسبة للاستشهاد بالقديس أغستاين فهو من كتاب: 
What Did Jesus Really Say – P 214
حيث يقول الاقتباس: ((كان هنالك الكثير من الأمور الصحيحة في الدين المسيحي لم يكن من المناسب كشفها للعوام، و أن أموراً كانت باطلة ولكنها مناسبة للعوام ليؤمنوا بها))
و هذا ما يشك فيه الدكتور فريدريك عندما نفى شدة التأكيد على صحة الحقائق المسيحية الأساسية.


الغريب أنك اكتفيت بالتعليق على هذه المصادر و ختمت مشاركتك بقولك:
هذا كل ما استطعت ان تفعله؟ تارة تقتبس من اعداء المسيحية و تارة تقتطف الاقتباسات و تارة تضيف نصا بين النصوص؟ مع الاسف مصداقية الحوار نزلت الى الحضيض بهذه الدرجة...
ثم قمت بحذف مداخلتي بالكامل تاركاً العديد من الأقتباسات الأخرى من *مصادر مسيحية رسمية *و لم أرى منك تعليقاً واحداً على المصادر الرسمية التالية التي ذكرتها:
اثنين و ثلاثين من علماء الكتاب المقدس الأكثر رفعة يساندهم خمسون من الطوائف المسيحية المساعدة و الذين جمعوا النسخة القياسية المنقحة بالرجوع إلى أكثر المستندات قدماً.
Peake’s Commentory on the Bible
Our Bible and the Ancient Manuscripts, F. Kenyon
The Oxford Companion to the Bible, Bruce Metzger and Michael Coogan

فهل ملحق أكسفورد للكتاب المقدس و تفسير بيك للكتاب المقدس مصادر غير رسمية ؟
إن كنت كاذباً يا سيد فرد علي بالنعمة التي تدعيها .. لا أن تحذف مشاركتي كلها؟ دعني أظهر أمام الناس كاذباً إن كنت كذلك ؟​


----------



## Dexter (28 فبراير 2006)

و الآن .. هل ستدعني أكمل أم ستحذف مداخلاتي كلها رسمية كانت أم غير رسمية؟
أطلب منك أن تعيد ما حذفته استمراراً للحوار


----------



## drpepo (28 فبراير 2006)

اخ ديكستشر بعيدا عن الكلام الكثير ارجوا ان تقرا هذا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=27993&postcount=95
الا تعرف يا اخ ديكستشر بالمناسبة ان علماء الأثار مذهولين من دقة الكتاب المقدس ومحتوياته وان شاء الله هجبلك الآدلة قريبا بس لما اخلص من تجميع المعلومات


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> 1- بالنسبة لكتاب : تاريخ المسيحية في ضوء المعرفة الحديثة .. فيمكنك شراء الكتاب من النت لتتأكد من صحة الاقتباس ولو كان الكتاب في المكتبات الإسلامية كما قلت فهو لا ينقص من وزنه شيء..​





كيف لا ينقص من وزنه شئ؟ كيف تعتبر كتب ضد المسيحية هي حجة عليا انا؟ فاي عقل هذا ان اعمل كتاب يقول ان القرأن محرف و من ثم اقتبس من هذا الكتاب؟ بدون ادلة و لا براهين ولا نص التحريف, اي عقلانية هذه؟

ام فشلكم في اثبات تخحريف الكتاب المقدس دفعكم الى ذلك؟






> 2- بالنسبة لاقتباس أسقف كنيسة كورنثوس ، و التي ألحقتها بضحكة عريضة فهي من كتاب :
> What Did Jesus Really Say – P 212


 

ضحكة عريضة مرة ثانية هههههههههههه

بتقتبس كلام كلام ضد المسيح بقول ان اسقف كورنثوس قال التالي, و لا تأتي بقول اسقف كورنثوس؟ اين كتب اسقف كورنثوص كلامه هذا؟ في اي كتاب؟ في اي مرجع؟
ولا هو لطش كلام و بس؟





> 3- أما بالنسبة للاقتباسات من كتب اعتبرت أنها ضد المسيحية، فأرجو أن تلاحظ أن الاقتباس ليس من كلام المؤلف ، بل هو من قول Sir Higgins..


 
دليل؟ يا ريت لو تعمل سكان للصقحة التي تحتوي الكلام و تنزلها لينا حتى الكلام يكون ليه مصداقية, و ليس كما في مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس, التي اقتبستم جزءا منه و حذفتم الاخر الذي يقول 

*It is true (and it cannot be too emphatically stated) that none of the fundamental truths of Christianity rests on passages of which the genuineness is doubtful;* but it still remains a matter of concern to us to know that our Bible, as we have it to-day, represents as closely as may be the actual words used by the writers of the sacred books.

​فياريت لما تقتبس المرة القادمة تقتبس من الكتاب مباشرة مع الدليل من الكتاب, يعني نسخة في الانترنت او طبعة لصورة الصفحة حتى يكون الكلام ذو مصداقية

و بغير ذلك يحذف اي رد


----------



## drpepo (2 مارس 2006)

اين الاخ ديكستشر هل انتهى الموضوع على اقتناعه بعدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس ربنا يهدى


----------



## azizcool (5 مارس 2006)

الآن تأكدت من صدق ما قلته و أثبتت تحريف كتابكم...
حذفك لما كتبت دليل على عدم قدرتك على الرد لا أنت و لا اي أحد المنتدى...


----------



## drpepo (5 مارس 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> الآن تأكدت من صدق ما قلته و أثبتت تحريف كتابكم...
> حذفك لما كتبت دليل على عدم قدرتك على الرد لا أنت و لا اي أحد المنتدى...


 
بصراحة انا قرأت مداخلتك قبل ان تحذف ولم اعلق عليها لأنه لا يدل سوى على ان سيادتك لم تقرأ المداخلات السابقة فعندما تأتى سيادتك وتقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف وذلك للاسباب التالية وتكون هذه النقاط تافهة لأنها ببساطة عدم فهم منك فهذا هو العيب 
فعندما يقول العلماء وكما ذكرت انا واخى روك علة شهادة العلماء للكتاب المقدس ثم تاتى سيادتك وتضع تفسيراتك انت فهذا امر غير مقبول 

ارجو ان تقرأ المدخلات السابقة جيدا وانظر ماذا قال العلماء فلا اعتقد ان سيادتك اكثر خبرة منهم سلام


----------



## drpepo (5 مارس 2006)

يا اخ ديكسشر هل هذا بتحريف السؤال واضح هل قال العلماء ان هذا بتحريف 
ثانيا لماذا تجاهت كلامى السابق 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=27993&postcount=95
اقرا وتفضل 
ثالثا ارجو الرد بعيد ا عن الثرثرة والكلام الكثير


----------



## Dexter (5 مارس 2006)

> يا اخ ديكسشر هل هذا بتحريف السؤال واضح هل قال العلماء ان هذا بتحريف


 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بل و مئة ألف إشارة تعجب فوقها أيضاًَََََََََََََََََََََ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

إضافة خاتمة لمرقس لم يكتبها بنفسه ليست من التحريف!!!
إضافة رواية على إنجيل يوحنا - رواية المرأة الزانية ليست بتحريف !!!!!!!
إضافة رواية الصعود في الأناجيل ليست بتحريف !!!!!!!!!!!
الاختلافات في أبسط الأمور - الصلاة الربانية - ليست بتحريف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وماذا هو التحريف في نظرك ؟
و الله عجب عجاب !


----------



## drpepo (5 مارس 2006)

ارجو ان تقرا مقال صحة  الكتاب المقدس ببلوغرافيا فستجد فيه الرد الشافى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3071
انت ذكرت امثلة فلو كان هذا الكلام تحريف لقال العلماء بالاولى انه تحريف اليس هذا الكلام صحيحا ام انا مخطئ لكن نحن نرفض ان تاتى بامثلة وان ناخذ جزء ونفسر الباقى على الهوا 

ارجو الرد


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> الآن تأكدت من صدق ما قلته و أثبتت تحريف كتابكم...
> حذفك لما كتبت دليل على عدم قدرتك على الرد لا أنت و لا اي أحد المنتدى...


 

ردودك الركيكة تم وضع كل منها في موضوع مستقل للرد عليها, و المواضيع موجودة في نفسم قسم الشبهات, بنشوفك هناك


----------



## Dexter (5 مارس 2006)

و الله أنكم أجبن من أن تردوا على ما أتيتكم به .. 
نعم لا جواب إلا الحذف ..
أقسمت في نفسي إن حذف ما وضعته ليكونن آخر مشاركة لي عندكم 
الحوار معكم عقيم ..


----------



## drpepo (5 مارس 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> و الله أنكم أجبن من أن تردوا على ما أتيتكم به ..
> نعم لا جواب إلا الحذف ..
> أقسمت في نفسي إن حذف ما وضعته ليكونن آخر مشاركة لي عندكم
> الحوار معكم عقيم ..


 
اولا ارجو عدم الغلط كلامك كله مكرر حبيبى وانت بتاخد كلام وتسيب البقاى وانا عنال افهم فيك وانت مش راضى 
هل العلماء قالوا ان هذا تحريف 
هل ذكروا ما قلته على اساس انه تحريف ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقرا مداخلاتى السابقة يا استاذ


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> و الله أنكم أجبن من أن تردوا على ما أتيتكم به ..
> نعم لا جواب إلا الحذف ..
> أقسمت في نفسي إن حذف ما وضعته ليكونن آخر مشاركة لي عندكم
> الحوار معكم عقيم ..


 
*مداخلاتك تافهة و يمكن الرد بسهولة عليها كما قمت بالرد على سابقاتها, فأنا قرأت النص بالانجليزي و وجدت ان تضيف الى النص معنى اخر, اضافة الى, هل تعرف من من انت تقتبس؟ ام انك تقتبس كلام و خلاص؟*

*و من هو الجبان؟ نحن الذي نرد على كل شخص؟ ام انت الذي هربت من منتدى حوار الاديان؟*

*و ان كنت تريد لها ان تكون اخر مشاركة لك, فلتكن كذلك, اذ انت و غيرك تنون الرحيل لضعفكم و عدم مقدرتكم على التكملة*

*و الان, نرجع الى جوهر الموضوع الاصلي, الا وهو اخر نص في رؤيا يوحنا, و الذي شرحنا فيه معناه, فهل من اضافة في صلب الموضوع الاصلي؟ ام نعتبر هذا الموضوع منتهي و لا وجود لمحاورين لتكملته؟*


*و بالنعمة نرد*​


----------



## jehvsus (20 مارس 2007)

*استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

[لايمكن تحريف كلام الله وسأقول لكم كلمة منطقية هل يُنزل الله ثلاث كتب ويترك إثنين منهم لعبة في أيدي الناس ويحافظ على الثالث فقط؟ إذا كان كذلك فهو إله غير قادر على أن يحافظ على ما أنزله، وعندما يفعل هذا يكون قد أرسل لي فخاً لأقع فيه ثم يأتي ويحاسبنى. أيعقل أيضاً أن يقول أن النصارى لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ثم يعود ويقول من إتبع غير الإسلام ديناً فأولئك هم الخاسرون...أصدق الخاسرون أم لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون وأنتم بمن منهم تؤمنوا
وسارد بالتفصيل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## jehvsus (20 مارس 2007)

لالالايمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس وسأقول لكم كلمة منطقية هل يُنزل الله ثلاث كتب ويترك إثنين منهم لعبة في أيدي الناس ويحافظ على الثالث فقط؟ إذا كان كذلك فهو إله غير قادر على أن يحافظ على ما أنزله، وعندما يفعل هذا يكون قد أرسل لي فخاً لأقع فيه ثم يأتي ويحاسبنى. أيعقل أيضاً أن يقول أن النصارى لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ثم يعود ويقول من إتبع غير الإسلام ديناً فأولئك هم الخاسرون...أصدق الخاسرون أم لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون وأنتم بمن منهم تؤمنوا


----------



## jehvsus (20 مارس 2007)

سارد فى هذا الموضوع بالتفصبل وساثبت لكم ذلك بنعمة المسيح


----------



## jehvsus (21 مارس 2007)

استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
القسم الأول
التعريف بالكتاب المقدس
  +  الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الذي يقدسه المسيحيون لأنه يحتوي على كلام الله للبشر، وسوف نوضح محتوياته، ثم نورد الأدلة أنه موحى به من الله.

أولاًمحتويات الكتاب المقدس
+ في البداية نريد أن نعطي للقارئ فكرة مبسطة عن الكتاب المقدس. فهو يحتوى على
أولا: العهد القد يم: وهو الكتاب الموحى به لليهود: ويشمل: التوراة، والمزامير (الزبور)، وكتب الأنبياء. 
ثانيا: والعهد الجديد: (الإنجيل) ويشتمل على : 
  1ـ البشائر: وهي بشارة متى، وبشارة مرقس، وبشارة لوقا، وبشارة يوحنا. 
  2ـ وأعمال الرسل: وهو تسجيل لكرازة تلاميذ المسيح (الحواريين).    
  3ـ والرسائل : وهي رسائل بولس الرسول، ورسائل بطرس الرسول، ورسائل يعقوب الرسول، ورسائل يوحنا   
الرسول، ورسالة يهوذا الرسول. 
  4ـ وسفر الرؤيا: وهو سفر نبوي عن الأحداث المستقبلة عبر الزمان حتى نهاية العالم. والكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد يسرد تاريخ البشرية في تسلسل بديع، وبأسلوب سهل. ويتحدث عن مواضيع متعددة في مجال علاقة الله بالإنسان، وعلاقة الإنسان بالله، وعلاقة الإنسان بأخيه الإنسان. ويشتمل على كل العقائد الإيمانية، لشرائع التعبدية، والقيم الروحية، فمن نصوصه نستمد عقائدنا و شرائعنا وقيمنا
ثانياًوحي الكتاب المقدس
تؤمن المسيحية بأن الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد هو موحى به من الله، وإليك بعض الأدلة من: 
أولاً: آيات الكتاب المقدس نفسه:
1ـ (2 تيموثاوس 3: 16)  
   "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم، والتأديب الذي في البر".  
فواضح من هذا الكلام أن الله قد أوحى بالكتاب المقدس كله. 
2ـ (2صم 23: 1و2)
      "وحي داود بن يسى … روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني".
    نفهم من هذه الآيات أن مزامير داود النبي هي وحي من الله نطق بها داود النبي.
ويؤكد معلمنا بطرس الرسول أن كلام الأنبياء والرسل هو وحي الله بقوله: 
3ـ (2بطرس 1: 21)  
"لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " 
ثانياً: القرآن الكريم: 
يشهد القرآن الكريم بأن الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والزبور والإنجيل) هو موحى به من الله، وقد أورد آيات كثيرة جدا عن ذلك ولكننا نكتفي ببعض منها. 
1ـ التوراة:
  + سورة المائدة (44): "إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون"
  + وسورة البقرة (87):
     "ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعدهم بالرسل وآتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس …"
[وانظر أيضا: سورة الأنعام 92 ، سورة الإسراء2، وسور المؤمنون 49 وغيرها وجميعها تشهد أن توراة موسى هي موحى بها من الله].
2ـ الزبور (المزامير):
  + سورة الإسراء (55): "وآتينا داود زبورا (أي المزامير)"
    [وانظر سورة النساء163 سورة فاطر 25 ]
  وهي تشهد لمزامير داود النبي أنها موحى بها من الله. ونأتي أيضا إلى شهادته التالية:

3ـ كتب الأنبياء:
  + سورة النساء 163: "إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والأسباط وعيسى وأيوب ويونس (يونان) وهارون وسليمان وآتينا داود زبورا"
[وانظر أيضا: سورة النحل 43 سورة الأنبياء 25]
رأينا شهادة القرآن لكتب الأنبياء أنها موحى بها من الله، بقي أن نرى شهادة القرآن للإنجيل أنه موحى به من الله.
4ـ الإنجيل:
+ سورة المائدة (46): "وقفينا على أثرهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين  يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور .. .. "
[وانظر أيضا: سورة المائدة (47)  وسورة الحديد (27)]
   هذا ما شهد به القرآن للإنجيل أنه موحى به من الله في قوله فآتيناه أي أن الله أوحى به، وإليك أيضا شهادة القرآن بأن الكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله. 
5ـ الكتاب المقدس كله:
+ سورة العنكبوت (46): "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن … وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وانزل إليكم وألهنا وإلهكم واحد" 
 يوصي القرآن الكريم المسلمين أن لا يناقشوا اليهود والمسيحيين الذين هم أهل الكتاب، إلا بالحسنى. وأن يعترفوا أنهم يؤمنون بوحي الكتاب المقدس، وبالإله الواحد الذي يؤمنون به.
+ البقرة (146): "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم"
   يوضح هنا شدة تمسك أهل الكتاب الذين هم   النصارى واليهود بالكتاب المقدس الموحى به.
[وانظر أيضا: سورة المائدة 68 سورة الأنعام 156 سورة يونس 94]
  هذه بعض الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التي تشهد بأن الكتاب المقدس كله بكل محتوياته هو موحى به من الله ومنزل من عنده.
القسم الثانى
الاعتراضات والاختلافات على الكتاب المقدس
1)وجود اربعة أناجيل
2)وجود آيات قرآنية توحى بالتحريف
وسنتاول كل عنصر بالتفصيل:
1)هل يوجد إنجيل واحد أم أربعة؟
يقول أصحاب هذا الاعتراض أن المفروض هو أن الإنجيل قد أنزل على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام، استنادا إلى قول القرآن الكريم في: 

سورة المائدة (46) 
     "وقفينا على أثرهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين  يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور .. .. "
[وانظر أيضا: سورة المائدة (47)  وسورة الحديد (27)]

    فلماذا يوجد عند النصارى أربعة أناجيل هي: إنجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا؟

    وللرد على هذا الاعتراض علينا أن نناقشه من عدة نقاط:
+ النقطة الأولى: مفهوم الوحي في المسيحية والإسلام
+ النقطة الثانية: كيف يؤمنون بإنجيل برنابا، إن كانوا لا يؤمنون إلا بإنجيل عيسى؟
+ النقطة الثالثة: الإنجيل وبشائره الأربعة، والقرآن ونسخه السبع.
             النقطة	الاولى: الوحى بين المسبحية والاسلام

   فالوحي في الإسلام هو أن القرآن مكتوب منذ الأزل في لوح محفوظ كما هو واضح في: 

+ (سورة البروج 21و22): "بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ" وقد أُمْليَ على النبي محمد كما هو واضحة في:

+ (سورة العلق 1): "اقرأ باسم ربك   الذي خلق" 
أما مفهوم الوحي في الكتاب المقدس فيختلف عن مفهومه في الإسلام. فالوحي في المسيحية هو أن الروح القدس يوجه الرسل والأنبياء فيعبرون بكلامهم عن المعاني التي يريد الله أن يبلغها للناس  بحسب قول الكتاب المقدس في: 

+ (2بطرس 1: 21): "لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" 
   هذا من زاوية أولى ومن الزاوية الثانية: 

	النقطة الثانية ً :كيف يزعمون بإنجيل برنابا
بينما لا يؤمنون إلا بإنجيل عيسى؟
  والعجيب أيها الأحباء أن الذين يعترضون على وجود أربعة أناجيل لمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ويقولون أنه لا يوجد أناجيل بأسماء أشخاص سوى إنجيل واحد هو إنجيل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام، نراهم ويا للعجب يؤمنون بوجود إنجيل لشخص آخر يسمونه إنجيل برنابا !!! عجباً كيف يؤمنون بإنجيل برنابا وينكرون الأناجيل الأربعة؟ وأين إيمانهم بإنجيل واحد هو إنجيل سيدنا عيسى؟؟!! أترك هذا السؤال للعقلاء والفهماء ليجيبوا على البسطاء من إخوانهم!! [أما بخصوص حديثنا عن إنجيل برنابا فسوف نتناوله بأكثر تفصيل فيما بعد]

	النقطة 	ثالثاً:الإنجيل وبشائره الأربعة
والقرآن ونسخه السبع[حروفه السبع]
أولاً:الإنجيل وبشائره الأربع
يوضح الكتاب المقدس أنه لا يوجد في المسيحية سوى إنجيل واحد الذي هو بشارة المسيحية الوحيدة وهي خلاص العالم، يتضح ذلك من الآيات التالية:
1ـ (مر1: 14و15): يقول المسيح "لقد تم الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل".
2ـ (مت4: 23) قيل عن المسيح "كان يطوف في الجليل كله يعلم في مجامعهم ويبشر بإنجيل الملكوت".
3ـ (رو1: 16) معلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "لأني لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن 
وقد دُوِّن هذا الإنجيل الواحد بواسطة أربعة من تلاميذ المسيح كل كتب البشارة لفئة معينة من البشر فمتى كتب البشارة لليهود معلنا لهم خلاص المسيح، ومرقس كتبها للرومان، ولوقا كتبها لليونان، ويوحنا كتبها لسائر الشعوب. وإذا أردنا أن نعبر عن هذه الحقيقة بالمصطلح الإسلامي الصحيح نقول أن الإنجيل الواحد قد كتب بأربعة أحرف.
ربما يكون هذا الكلام غريبا على البعض في هذه الغرفة‍ فيتساءلون ما معنى: كتب بأربعة أحرف؟ أو ما المقصود بتعبير أحرف؟
لكي نفهم هذا التعبير علينا أن نستعرض أولا استخدامه الأساسي بالنسبة للقرآن الكريم.
ثانيا:القرآن ونسخه السبع
    قد تعجب يا عزيزي القارئ لو علمت أن القرآن لم يكن واحدا، بل كان هناك سبعة قرآنات مختلفة، أطلق عليها اسم "الأحرف السبعة"، وقد قام الخليفة عثمان ابن عفان بحرق ستة قرآنات منها، وأبقى على قرآن واحد فقط منها، وهو الموجود الآن بين أيدي المسلمين. وقد دفع عثمان حياته من أجل هذه الفعلة، فاغتالوه ومات مقتولا.

(1) الأدلة على وجود القرآنات السبعة: 
1ـ يقول أبو جعفر النحاس في كتاب (الناسخ والمنسوخ) "يفهم من سلف الأمة وخيار الأئمة معنى : نزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف، من أنه نزل بسبع لغات، وأمر بقراءته على سبعة ألسن، باختلاف الألفاظ واتفاق المعاني. ومن الروايات الثابتة عن عمر بن الخطاب، وعبد الله بن مسعود، وأبي ابن كعب … إنهم تماروا في القرآن، فخالف بعضهم بعضا في نفس التلاوة، دون ما في ذلك من معاني. وأنهم احتكموا للنبي ص فاستقر كل رجل منهم، ثم صوب جميعهم في قراءتهم على اختلافها، حتى ارتاب بعضهم لتصويبه إياهم، فقال رسول الله ص للذي ارتاب منهم عند تصويبهم جميعا: إن الله أمرني أن أقرأ القرآن على سبعة أحرف"
2ـ  وقد ورد هذا التعبير أيضا في حديث قدسي شريف للنبي محمد ص، نقله الشيخ جلال الدين عبد الرحمن السيوطي في كتابه (الإتقان في علوم القرآن جزء 1 ص46و51) قال: "من روايةِ جَمْعٍ من الصحابة … وأحدٍ وعشرين صحابيا … أن عثمان قال على المنبر: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف كلها شاف كاف. فشهدوا بهذا …"

(2) معنى تعبير الأحرف السبع:
    وقد علق السيوطي على هذا الحديث بقوله: "اختُلف في معنى هذا الحديث على نحو أربعين قولا … (منها):
1ـ أن المراد سبعة أوجه من المعاني المتفقة، عبر عنها بألفاظ مختلفة [نحو: أقبل وتعال وهلم وعجل واسرع … ] وهذا ما أيده وهب وسفيان والطبري وغيرهم"
2ـ وذهب ابن عبد البر إلى أن الحروف التي نزل عليها القرآن إنها معان متفق علي مفهومها، مختلف مسموعها …
3ـ وأنهى السيوطي بحثه بقوله: "قد ظن كثير من العوام أن المراد بها (الأحرف السبعة) القراءات السبع لمصحف عثمان وهذا جهل قبيح"
4ـ ويشرح الشيخ أبو جعفر محمد ابن جرير الطبري هذا الحديث الشريف في كتابه (جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن جـ1ص48) قائلا:
 أ ـ إن اختلاف الأحرف السبعة هو اختلاف الألفاظ باتفاق المعاني (فمن هذا يتضح أن القرآن كان له سبعة أحرف أي سبعة نصوص أو سبع نسخ مختلفة)
 ب ـ ويكمل الطبري: "فإن قال قائل ما بال الأحرف الستة الأخرى غير موجودة الآن؟ رغم أن الرسول قد أقر السبعة وأمر بحفظها؟ فذلك تضييع لما أمروا به."
(3) حرق القرآنات الستة: 

1ـ يتساءل الشيخ أبو جعفر الطبري قائلا: ما القصة في ذلك؟ 
ويجيب على ذلك قائلا: "إن الأحرف أو النسخ الستة الأخر أسقطها عثمان ومنع تلاوتها" (جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن جـ 1ص 66)
2ـ وقد جاء في دائرة المعارف العربية المعروفة باسم (الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص 1187) تحت عنوان عثمان بن عفان "قامت ضده معارضة قوية انتهت بالثورة عليه وقتله. وأسباب الثورة متنوعة منها مخالفته الدين بإحراقه المصاحف كلها ما عدا المصحف الذي أمر بتعميمه"
3ـ ويوضح الإمام الطبري في كتابه (جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن  الجزء الأول ص 66) السبب الذي جعل عثمان ابن عفان يحرق المصاحف الستة الأخرى هو اختلاف المسلمين واقتتالهم على أفضلية النسخ فكل فئة متمسكة بالنسخة التي لديها.

خلاصة ذلك أن
أولاً: بخصوص القرآن:
1ـ أنه كان من عصر الرسول إلى عهد عثمان ابن عفان في سبع مصاحف متفقة المعنى ولكنها مختلفة في التعبير.
2ـ أن عثمان بن عفان قد أحرق ستة مصاحف وأبقى على مصحف واحد هو الموجود مع الناس الآن.
3ـ لماذا أحرقت تلك المصاحف الستة، ألم يكن وجودها الآن أفضل من كل ما كتبه المفسرون من تفاسير متعارضة ومتضاربة لألفاظ النسخة الباقية. لعل هذا ما دعا الثوار أن يسفكوا دم عثمان ويستحلوه، لأنه حرق النسخ الأخرى. فماذا كان في تلك النسخ حملته على حرقها يا ترى؟ وكان الأحرى به أن يتركها معتبرا إياها نظير التفاسير الكثيرة، وإلا كان يلزم أن تحرق كل تفاسير القرآن أيضا.

 ثانياً: بخصوص الإنجيل:
1ـ شكرا لله أن نسخ الكتاب المقدس الأربعة محفوظة لدينا وفي متناول أيدينا لنقرأها وندرسها ونجد مدى التطابق والتكامل بينها فيزاد إيماننا بوحدانية الإنجيل رغم تعدد نسخه.
2ـ إذن فوجود الأربعة أناجيل أو البشائر ليس نقيصة في المسيحية بل على العكس إيجابية تفرد بها الإنجيل.
2)آيات قرآنية توحى بالتحريف
الآيات القرآنية التي توحي بالتحريف
  يقول البعض أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيادينا الآن هو كتاب محرف، استنادا إلى قول القرآن الكريم في:
+ سورة البقرة (75): "أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم، وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون"
+ سورة النساء (46): "من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه"
+ سورة المائدة (13): "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظَّـا مما ذُكِّروا به"
+ سورة المائدة (41): " … ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب … يحرفون الكلم عن بعد مواضعه"

    وللرد على ذلك نوضح ما يلي: 
أولا: المقصود من هذه الآيات الكريمة. 
ثانيا: شهادة الكتاب المقدس نفسه على عدم تحريفه. 
ثالثا: شهادة القرآن الكريم على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
رابعا: شهادة المنطق على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
خامسا: شهادة علماء الإسلام الأفاضل على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس. 
سادسا: شهادة علم الآثار والتاريخ عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.

مفهوم الآيات التي توحي بالتحريف

    والسؤال الخطير هو: هل فعلا معنى هذه الآيات هو تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟؟ أم أن لها قصداً آخر؟
    ونستطيع أن نضع صياغة أخرى للسؤال هكذا:
    هل هذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة تعني يقينا تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس؟ أم أنها تعني التحريف بمعنى آخر؟؟
    لهذا يلزمنا أن نتفهم معنى كلمات هذه الآيات الكريمة، ثم نناقش المقصود من تهمة هذا التحريف.

الآية الأولى التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة البقرة (75): "أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم، وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون"
  1ـ  ما المقصود من هذه الآية الكريمة؟  
 يقول الإمام البيضاوي: "أفتطمعون أن يصدقونكم (أي اليهود) وقد كانت طائفة من أسلافهم يسمعون كلام الله أي التوراة ثم يحرفونه … أي يؤولونه ويفسرونه بما يشتهون … من بعد ما عقلوه أي فهموه بعقولهم ولم يبق فيه ريبة". من كلام الإمام البيضاوي يتضح جليا أن تهمة التحريف ليست في نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل في تفسيره وتأويله.
2ـ وهناك ملاحظة أخرى هي: 
أن هذه الآية توضح أن فريقا واحدا من اليهود هو الذي يقوم بتحريف التفسير، وليس كل اليهود، وهذا يثبت أن التحريف ليس في نص الآيات وإلا لكان اليهود جميعُهم وليس فريقا منهم هم الذين يرتكبون هذا الجرم.
3ـ وهناك ملاحظة ثالثة: وهي في قول الآية الكريمة:
 "يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه" معنى هذا أن كلام الله موجود غير محرف وهم لازالوا يسمعونه، بدليل قوله: أنهم بعد سماع كلمات الله يقول: ثم يحرفونه. (لاحظ حرف العطف "ثم"، واللغويون يعرفون جيدا أن معنى هذا الحرف "ثم" هو إفادة الترتيب في الأحداث، فيكون المعنى أنهم يسمعون كلام الله وبعد أن يسمعوه يحرفون معناه)
4ـ وملاحظة رابعة: في قول الآية الكريمة "من بعد ما عقلوه" يفيد أن هذا الفريق من اليهود يعقلون ويفهمون كلام الله نفسه ثم يقومون بتحريف معناه. 
5ـ كما أن هناك ملاحظة أخيرة بخصوص قول الآية الكريمة "وهم يعلمون" ألا يفهم من هذه الكلمات أن هذا الفريق اليهودي يعلمون النص الصحيح لكلام الله ورغم ذلك يغيرون تفسيره؟؟

إذن فهذه الآية الكريمة لا تعني وقوع التحريف في نص كلمات الله، بل في تأويلها وتفسيرها بشهادة الإمام البيضاوي وغيره من المفسرين الأجلاء.


الآية الثانية التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة النساء (46): "من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويقولون سمعنا وعصينا،واسمع غير مسمع، وراعنا ليا بألسنتهم وطعنا في الدين ولو أنهم قالوا سمعنا وأطعنا واسمع وانظرنا لكان خيرا لهم وأقوم، ولكن لعنهم الله بكفرهم فلا يؤمنون  إلا قليلا"
لنا في هذه الآية الكريمة عدة ملاحظات:
(1) في القول: "من الذين هادوا" يلاحظ أنه لم يقل من النصارى. وبهذه المناسبة أقول: أنه لا توجد آية واحدة في القرآن الكريم تنسب إلى النصارى تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس سواء في نصوصه أو في معانيه.
(2) في هذا القول نفسه ينسب التحريف ليس لكل اليهود بل يقول "من الذين هادوا" إذن فبقية اليهود متمسكون بالكتاب ولا يحرفونه.
(3) في قول هذه الآية: "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه" لاحظ قوله عن مواضعه! فماذا يعني ذلك؟
1ـ يقول الإمام البيضاوي في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة: "من الذين هادوا قوم يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه أي يميلونه عن مواضعه التي وضعه الله فيها بأن … يؤولونه على ما يشتهون فيميلونه عما أنزل الله فيه" 
2ـ وقد سمى القرآن الكريم ذلك "ليا بألسنتهم" أي يغيرون نطق الألفاظ بحسب لغتهم العبرية وأعطي القرآن الكريم لذلك مثلا في نفس هذه الآية إذ قال: "(وراعنا) ليا بألسنتهم " فيغيرون منطوق اللفظ راعنا (أي أصغ إلينا) فينطقونه "رعْنا" أي "يا أرعن" بالعبرية وهي شتيمة. [كتاب تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 200]
3ـ فالتحريف المقصود في هذه الآية ليس المقصود منه التحريف في كلام التوراة بل التحريف في كلام اليهود مع النبي محمد، بدليل قول الآية "طعنا في الدين".
(4) يقول الإمام الرازي: "لأن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى فيه تغيير الألفاظ" (كتاب ضحى الإسلام ص346و358 للأستاذ أحمد أمين) معنى هذا أن الإمام الرازي ينفي تهمة تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
(5) ويقول صحيح البخاري: "يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه أي يزيلونه وليس أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله تعالى، ولكنهم يؤولونه على غير تأويله".
من هذا يتضح أن المقصود من آية سورة النساء ليس هو تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل تأويل المعنى عن طريق ليِّ اللسان ونطق كلمات الوحي بطريقة مغايرة بحسب ألفاظ لغتهم العبرية.


الآية الثالثة التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة المائدة (13): " ولقد أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل … يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به"
    ولنا أيضا على هذه الآية بعض التعليقات:
(1) يقول الإمام الرازي: "إن المراد بالتحريف هو إلقاء الشبهة الباطلة، وتأويلات الفاسدة وصرف اللفظ عن معناه الحق إلى المعنى الباطل، بوجوه الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعل أهل البدع في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذهبهم، وهذا هو الأصح"
من هذا يتضح أن التحريف ليس في كلام الله بل في تأويله وتفسيره.
(2) الدليل على صحة ما يقوله الرازي هو أن صحيح البخاري ذكر نفس الشيء، علاوة على أن الآية (15) التي جاءت في نفس سورة المائدة بعد هذا الكلام تقول: "يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب …" فالقرآن الكريم  بهذا يفسر المقصود من التحريف وهو إخفاء أجزاء من الكتاب، وليس تغيير ألفاظ كلام الله.
(3) وقد جاء بكتاب الجلالين تفسيرا لهذه الآية وتوضيحا للموضوع الذي حدث فيه التحريف هكذا: "إن تحريف الكلم الذي في التوراة هو بخصوص محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما يخفونه من الكتاب هو ما أمروا به في التوراة من اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم "
وهكذا نرى أن تفسير الجلالين لمعنى التحريف لا يخص تغيير الكتاب المقدس بل التهمة موجهة إلى إنكارهم لنبوة محمد واتباعه.
(4) وحقيقة الأمر أن الخلاف في موضوع التحريف بحسب هذه الآية هو قراءة نبوة موسى التي وردت في التوراة عن "النبي الآتي"،  على أنها "النبي الأمي" أي محمد، فأنكر اليهود هذا التأويل وهذا التفسير، فورد بالآية "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به". هذا هو موضوع الخلاف وهو لا يمس تغيير نصوص الكتاب المقدس.


الآية الرابعة التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة المائدة (41): " … ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب سماعون لقوم لم يأتوك يحرفون الكلم عن بعد مواضعه يقولون: إن أوتيتم هذا فخذوه، وإن لم تؤتوه فاحذروا"
(1) يقول الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي في تفسيره ص 260: " يهود كثيرون كانوا شغوفين أن يمسكوا على النبي الكذب فكانت آذانهم مفتوحة للحكايات التي تقال عنه حتى من الناس الذين لم يأتوا إليه" 
(2) ويفسر عبارة "يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه قائلا: ""إن اليهود لم يكونوا أمناء مع كتابهم إذ كانوا يحرفون معانيه"
(3) يقول الإمام الزمخشري: "روي أن شريفا من خيبر زنى بشريفة، وهما محصنان، وحكمهما الرجم بحسب التوراة. فرفضوا رجمهما لشرفهما، فبعثوا رهطا منهم … ليسألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، وقالوا إن أمركم محمد بالجلد والتحميم فاقبلوا. وإن أمركم بالرجم فلا تقبلوا. وأرسلوا الزانيين معهم. فأمرهم النبي بالرجم. فأبوا أن يأخذوا به، فجعل بينه وبينهم حكما هو الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا … فشهد بالرجم" وقالوا في ختام القصة أن النبي بعد شهادة الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا أمر برجمهما. فرجموهما عند باب المسجد، لأقامة حد التوراة عليهما. وهكذا أجمع المفسرون أن أسباب نزول هذه الآية في سورة المائدة هو هذه القصة. فالتحريف المقصود هو في تفسير حكم الرجم بالجلد، وليس تغيير نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
(4) جاء في الجلالين "نزلت هذه الآية في اليهود إذ زنى منهم اثنان، فتحاكموا إلى النبي، فحكم عليهما بالرجم. فجيء بالتوراة، فوجد فيها الحكم بالرجم، فغضبوا"
(5) إن استشهاد النبي محمد بحكم التوراة هو دليل أكيد على اقتناعه بعدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
وهكذا أيها المستمعون الكرام نرى أن لفظ التحريف الذي ورد بالقرآن الكريم إنما يقصد به موقف فريق من اليهود من حادثتين شهيرتين هما:
1ـ تأويل اليهود لحكم الرجم بالجلد.
2ـ نفي قراءة "النبي الآتي" على أنها "النبي الأمي"
      وأريد أن أوجه النظر إلى الملاحظة التالية:

القسم الثانى
علم البيان في لغة القرآن:

   فمن أساليب البيان التي استخدمها القرآن الكريم: أسلوب التخصيص في مظهر التعميم، كقوله في سورة النساء (53) "أم يحسدون الناس على ما أتاهم من فضله" وقد فسر الإمامان الجلالان ذلك بالقول: يحسدون الناس صورة تعميمية يراد بها التخصيص وهو شخص النبي محمد إذ يحسدونه على النبوة وكثرة النساء"
هذا هو أسلوب التخصيص في مظهر التعميم الذي استخدمه القرآن الكريم في استخدام عبارة "يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه" فهذه صورة تعميمية يراد با التخصيص أي:
   1ـ تأويل اليهود لحكم الرجم بالجلد.
   2ـ نفي قراءة "النبي الآتي" على أنها "النبي الأمي".
   فماذا نقول للعامة الذين لا يلمون بأساليب التفسير القرآني بحسب علوم اللغة والبلاغة والبيان؟؟

القسم الثالث
شهادة الكتاب المقدس لعدم تحريفه

    يقول البعض أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيادينا الآن هو كتاب محرف، وقد تناولنا في الفصل السابق مناقشة آيات القرآن الكريم التي توحي بالتحريف، وثبت لنا أن تلك الآيات الأربعة لا تتكلم عن وقوع ما يسمونه التحريف في ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس بل في تفسير معانيه بخصوص قضية الرجم والجلد، وموضوع النبي الآتي أم الأمي. ولادخل لذلك بجوهر الكتاب المقدس وألفاظه وكلماته كما ثبت لنا بالدليل القاطع من الآيات القرآنية الكريمة.
واليوم نواصل الموضوع بإيضاح:

أولا:
من أقوال السيد المسيح

يؤكد السيد المسيح استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس في أكثر من موضوع، فيقول في:
1ـ (بشارة متى24: 35): 
       "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" 
2ـ (بشارة متى5: 18): 
   " فإني أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل".
ثانيا: عقوبة التحريف
جاء في الكتاب المقدس ما يؤكد استحالة وقوع التحريف في الكتاب المقدس، بسبب توقيع الجزاء الصارم على من يحاول أن يزيد أو يحذف شيئاً منه فيقول في:
(سفر رؤيا 22: 18-19): 
     "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا، يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب".
   فمن يجرؤ بعد هذه التحذيرات والإنذارات أن يمس الكتاب المقدس بالزيادة أو النقصان.
القسم الرابع
 شهادة القرآن الكريم لعدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    إذا أردنا أن نرد على المعترضين بآيات من بالقرآن الكريم تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والإنجيل) وعدم           تحريفه لزم أن نسألهم سؤالاهاما وهو:    متى حدث التحريف بحسب رأيكم؟
    هل قبل زمن محمد؟ أم بعد عصر محمد؟
    دعنا نناقش ذلك.
الادعاء الأول
هل حدث التحريف قبل زمن النبي محمد؟
    يقول أصحاب هذا الرأي أن الكتاب المقدس قد حرف قبل زمن النبي محمد. ففي برنامج على فضائية [a.r.t.] أخذ أحد دعاة الإسلام يشكك في صحة الكتاب المقدس بناء على أن أقدم نسخة خطية للتوراة موجودة الآن تعود إلى القرن الأول ق.م وأن عصر موسى كان في القرن 13 ق.م. وادعائه هو: من يضمن أن التوراة لم تحرف في الفترة التي قبل القرن الأول ق.م.
    والحقيقة أن الرد على هذا الاعتراض في منتهى البساطة وهو موجود في القرآن نفسه. فالقرآن يشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس وأنه هو كلام الله المنزل والموحى به، وأنه لم يتغير أو يتحرف كما يتضح مما يلي:

أولا: القرآن يشهد لصدق وصحة الكتاب المقدس
الذي كان موجودا في زمن النبي محمد:

1ـ سورة المائدة (47): "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق، مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه".
       ما معنى: مصدقا لما بين يديه؟ وما المقصود بالكتاب؟  وما معنى مهيمنا عليه؟
      وقد أجمع المفسرون أن الله قد أنزل القرآن بالحق "مصدقا لما بين يديه" أي يصدق على ما جاء بالكتاب الموجود في زمن محمد أي التوراة والإنجيل و[مهيمنا عليه] أي شاهدا له [تفسير الجلالين لهذه الآية من سورة المائدة].
2ـ سورة أل عمران (3): 
     "نَزّل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وانزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس" . 
3ـ يونس(37): 
    "وما كان هذا القرآن أن يُفتري من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه" .
    وقد ورد بالقرآن 12 آية تشهد أن القرآن يصادق على الكتاب المقدس الذي مع أهل الكتاب في زمن محمد [وللمزيد عما ذكرنا من آيات، ارجع إلى سور: البقرة 41، 89، 91، 97، والنساء46، والأنعام92، ويوسف111، وفاطر31، والأحقاف22] فلو كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا لما قيل أن القرآن مصدقا له وشاهدا على صحته وإلا كان ذلك طعنا في القرآن واتهاما له بالتزوير، فهل يقبل أيُّ مسلم ذلك في حق القرآن الكريم؟

ثانيا: القرآن يوضح أن الله يأمر النبي محمد 
والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس:

(1) الله يحيل النب محمد إلى الكتاب المقدس ليزيل ما عنده من شك في القرآن نفسه:
    سورة يونس (94):
     "فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين  يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك"    [تعاد للتأكيد]
         ما معنى هذا الكلام؟ معناه أنه إن كان محمد في شك من القرآن الذي أنزل إليه، فعليه أن يسأل اليهود والنصارى الذين عندهم الكتاب من قبله، وفي هذا شهادة لصحة الكتاب حتى زمنه وإلا ما قيل له أن يسألهم، لأنه منطقيا كيف يسأل أصحاب كتاب محرف؟
(2) ويأمر النبي محمد بالاقتداء بالكتاب المقدس والأنبياء الذين هداهم:
    سورة الأنعام (90) "وأولئك الذين آتيناهم الكتاب والحُكْم والنبوة … أولئك الذين هدى الله، فبهداهم اقْتدِه"
ويوضح مجمع اللغة العربية في المعجم الوسيط معنى كلمة اقتده بالقول: [يفعل مثل فعله أي يقتدي به وفي التنزيل العزيز "فبهداهم اقتده"] (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثاني ص 720)
     فلو كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا في زمن محمد فكيف يأمره أن يقتدي بهداه؟؟؟
(3) ويأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الذكر أي أهل الكتاب ليتعلموا منهم إن كانوا لا يعلمون!
سورة النحل (43): "وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم، فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون بالبينات والزبر" 
        فلو كان الكتاب محرفا في زمن النبي محمد هل كان يأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الكتاب؟؟؟
  ثالثا:الآيات التي تثبت أن محمدا كان يستشهد 


بالتوراة والإنجيل الذي كانا في عهده وهذا دليل على صحتهما:

1ـ سورة القصص (49): "قل: فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما فأتَّبعُه 

ما أقوى هذه الشهادة!! ففي هذه الآية القرآنية الكريمة: أن الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والإنجيل) هو من عند الله. وأنه صادق ليتبعه محمد.
2ـ سورة المائدة (70): "قل: يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم" فهو هنا يطلب من اليهود والنصارى أن يحكموا التوراة والإنجيل ويقول بما أنزل الله فيهّ!!!! أليس في هذا شهادة قوية على صحة الكتاب وعدم تحريفه في زمن النبي محمد؟؟؟
3ـ سورة المائدة (45): 
  "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله". 
     تشهد هذه الآية للتوراة التي كانت في زمن محمد بأن فيها حكم الله أي يشهد بصحتها، وإلا ما كان قد قال هذا الكلام.
4ـ المائدة (47): 
     "وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما انزل الله فيه…". 
وهذه الآية أيضا تشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس في زمن محمد لأنه يستشهد به ويطلب من النصارى أن يحكموا بما أنزل الله فيه.
فإن كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا فكيف كان النبي محمد يستشهد به. هل يستشهد بكتاب محرف؟؟؟ أليس استشهاده بالكتاب المقدس دليل على أنه كان سليما غير محرف في زمانه؟؟؟





رابعا: القرآن يشهد بأن أهل الكتاب حافظوا عليه
وكانوا شهودا عليه حتى زمن محمد:

1ـ سورة المائدة (44): "وإنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور، يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا، والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء"
ما معنى هذه الآية وخاصة "النبيون الذين أسلموا" يقول المفسرون أنهم الأنبياء الذين سلموا حياتهم لإرادة الله (تفسير الإمام عبد الله يوسف على ص 261 ) [وطبعا لا يعني الأنبياء السلمين أولا لأنه لا يوجد سوى نبي واحد للإسلام وثانيا لأن الإسلام لم يكن قد ظهر بعد]. فهؤلاء الأنبياء يحكمون على اليهود أي يرشدونهم بما في التوراة من هدى ونور. 

   وأهم ما في الآية هو أن الأنبياء والربانيين (أي المعلمون لأن ربوني بالعبرية معناها معلم بالعربية، وفي المعجم الوسيط ص 321 (الرباني هو: الذي يعبد الله، و الكامل العلم والعمل) والأحبار (هم العلماء) [المعجم الوسيط ص 151] 
تقول الآية الكريمة أن هؤلاء جميعا قد استؤمنوا على حفظ كتاب الله والشهادة لصحته (تفسير القرآن الكريم للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 261و262)

2ـ سورة البقرة (146) وسورة الأنعام (20): "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم"

3ـ  سورة البقرة (121) "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون" 

   معنى يقرأونه حق تلاوته كما فسر الجلالان: "يقرؤونه كما أنزل" إذن فليس هو محرف لأنهم في زمن محمد كانوا يقرأونه كما أنزل.

   رأيت يا عزيزي المستمع أن الكتاب المقدس حتى زمن محمد لم يكن محرفا بشهادة هذه الآيات الواضحة والصريحة.
الادعاء الثاني
حدوث التحريف بعد زمن محمد
    يوجد فريق آخر من المشككين في صحة الكتاب المقدس، وقد ثبت لهم أن ما يقوله الفريق الأول من المدعين بوقوع التحريف قبل زمن النبي محمد هو ادعاء باطل بحسب ما أوضحنا من أدلة وبراهين من آيات القرآن الكريم نفسه، فقالوا لا بل حدث التحريف بعد زمن محمد!!!
    وللرد على هذا الادعاء نورد ما يشهد به القرآن الكريم عن بطلان هذا الادعاء أيضا:


أولا: القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس
هو ذكر من عند الله ولذلك فهو يحفظه من التحريف:

(1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر من عند الله:
1ـ سورة الأنبياء (7): 
      "وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
      ما معنى الذكر؟ يجيب الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي في (تفسيره ص648) [الذكر هو الرسالة التي من الله] وقد تكررت هذه الآية بنفس ألفاظها في: 
2ـ سورة النحل (43):  
     "وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
        بهذا يتأكد لك أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله.
(2) والقرآن يشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف: 
سورة الحِجْر (9): "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون" 
يجدر الإشارة هنا إلى اسم السورة فالبعض ينطقها خطأ بسورة الحَجَر، ولكن النطق السليم لها هو سورة الحِجْر (انظر آية 80 من نفس السورة)، نسبة إلى جبل الحِجْر على بعد 150 ميل شمال المدينة المنورة وهي ما كانت تعرف بمنطقة تمود (تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 632) [ما علينا]
الواقع أن الذين يطعنون في صحة الكتاب المقدس المنزل من الله ذكرا ونورا وهدى،  إنما يطعنون في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أن الله يحفظ الذكر، فلو كان الكتاب المقدس قد حرف يكون الله لم يستطع أن يحفظه. وينسب إلى القرآن عدم الصحة بل والتحريف! فهل يقبل أي مسلم ذلك؟؟؟


ثانيا: الآيات القرآنية تشهد أن القرآن نفسه
يحفظ الكتاب المقدس من التحريف:

1ـ سورة المائدة (48): 
"وأنزلنا  إليك الكتاب (أي القرآن الكريم) بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب (أي الكتاب المقدس التوراة والإنجيل) ومهيمناً عليه.
ما معنى مهيمنا عليه؟ يقول المفسرون الأفاضل أن معنى مهيمنا عليه هو: حافظ له من التحريف. (انظر تفسير الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 263) 
فلو صح قول المعترضين بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف، فإنهم في الواقع يطعنون في القرآن الكريم نفسه بأنه لم يستطع أن يهيمن على الكتاب المقدس بحسب نص هذه الآية، وهذا طعن في صحتها‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!! وحيث أنهم لا يقبلون الطعن في صحة آيات القرآن الكريم إذن فليس أمامهم إلا أن يتراجعوا عن ادعائهم الذي يدعونه بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.

ثالثا: القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس 
هو كلام الله، ولذلك لا يمكن تحريفه أو تبديله:

(1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله المنزل:
1ـ سورة العنكبوت (46): "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن … وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وانزل إليكم وألهنا وإلهكم واحد" 
2ـ سورة النساء (135): "يا أيها الذين آمنوا ، آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل (أي التوراة والإنجيل)، ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا" 
   [وانظر أيضا سورة المائدة 44،46،47،68/ وسورة البقرة 87،146/ وسورة الإسراء2،55/ وسورة الأنعام 92،156/ وسورة المؤمنون 49/ وسورة النساء 163/ وسورة فاطر 25/ وسورة النحل 43/ والأنبياء 25/ والحديد 27/ والعنكبوت 46/ ويونس 94] وكلها تشهد أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من الله.
 وبما أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من عند الله إذن فهو كلامه. فكيف يقول المعترضون أن كلام الله قد حرف؟؟ ألا يطعنون أيضا بهذا الكلام في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أنه لا تبديل لكلمات الله؟!

(2) القرآن يشهد أن كلام الله المنزل لا يمكن تبديله:
1ـ سورة يونس (64): "لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم" 
2ـ سورة الأنعام (34): "ولقد كُذَّبَت رسلٌ من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذُوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله"
وخطورة هذه الآية يكمن في أن القول "لا مبدل لكلمات الله لم تقل بخصوص القرآن الكريم في هذه الآيه بل بخصوص الأنبياء الذين قبل محمد إذن فهي تخص الكتاب المقدس" وهذه شهادة قوية على أن الكتاب المقدس لم يتبدل ولم يتغير ولم يحرف.
     [وانظر أيضا سورة الكهف (27)]
    هذه الآيات تقول بصريح العبارة أن كلام الله لا يمكن أن يتغير أو يتبدل. 

ملخص
    نستطيع الآن أن نلخص ما قلناه: 
أولا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس ادعاء باطل:
1ـ لأن القرآن شهد بصحته وعدم تحريفه حتى زمن النبي محمد.
2ـ وأن القرآن يوضح أن الله أمر النبي محمد والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيديهم.
3ـ استشهاد النبي محمد بالتوراة والإنجيل الموجودان في عهده.
4ـ شهادة القرآن بأن أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى قد حافظوا عليه وكانوا شهودا له حتى زمن محمد.

ثانيا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعد زمن النبي محمد باطل أيضا:
1ـ لأن القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله ويشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف.
2ـ شهادة الآيات القرآنية بأن القرآن نفسه مهيمنا على الكتاب المقدس ويحفظه من التحريف.
3ـ القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وأن الله يحفظ كلامه من التحريف.
بناء عليه
لا يمكن أن الكتاب المقدس يتحرف أو يتبدل، وإلا وقع المعترض المسلم في المحظور وهو الطعن في كتابه بعدم صحة ما يقول. 
فالأفضل للمعترض أن يتراجع عن اتهام الكتاب المقدس بالتبديل والتحريف، وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال.
القسم الخامس
شهادة المنطق على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    بعد أن أوردنا الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التي تشهد بأن الكتاب المقدس لم يتغير أو يتحرف قبل زمن محمد، وكذلك لم يتحرف أو يتغير بعد زمن محمد، نريد أن نبحث هذا الأمر أيضا من وجهة النظر المنطقية. لهذا دعنا نناقش هذه الأسئلة:

	أين تم التحريف؟
	من الذي قام بالتحريف؟
	في أي لغة تم التحريف؟
أولاً: أين تم التحريف؟

   الجميع يعلمون أن المسيحية منذ عهد رسل المسيح (الحواريين) انتشرت في بقاع شتى من العالم، في آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا، وانتشر الكتاب المقدس بالتبعية في تلك البقاع. 
   وسؤالنا هو: في أي بلد من بلاد هذه القارات تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس: في أي بلد من بلاد آسيا؟ أو أفريقيا؟ أو أوربا؟ أم أن التحريف قد تم في جميعها؟ وكيف يتم ذلك؟ 

   هذه كلها أسئلة بلا ردود مما يثبت استحالة حدوث هذا التحريف في أي بلد من بلدان هذه القارات المختلفة.

ثانيا: من الذي قام بالتحريف؟

1ـ هل قام اليهود بتحريف التوراة وكتب الأنبياء؟
2ـ أم قام المسيحيون بتحريف كتب اليهود وحرفوا الإنجيل أيضا؟
3ـ أي مذهب في المسيحية قام بالتحريف؟
4ـ أم أن اليهود اتفقوا مع المسيحيين على تحريف الكتابين معا (التوراة والإنجيل)؟
	دعونا نناقش كل افتراض على حدة.


الافتراض الأول
اليهود قاموا بتحريف التوراة؟

    للرد على هذا الافتراض نقول: لو أن اليهود كانوا قد قاموا بتحريف كتابهم لأمكن كشف هذا التحريف ببساطة متناهية لأن المسيحيين كان، ولا يزال لديهم نسخٌ من كتاب اليهود نفسِه، وما كان للنصارى أن يسمحوا لليهود أن يقوموا بتحريف حرف واحد من كلمات الكتاب المقدس الذي يحفظونه ويعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم (سورة البقرة 146 الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم). بل انهم استحفظوا عليه (أي استؤمنوا عليه) وكانوا عليه شهداء (أي شهود على صحته) كما جاء بسورة المائدة (44).

الافتراض الثاني
المسيحيون هم الذين قاموا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟

وللرد على ذلك نكرر ما سبق أن قلناه في الرد على الافتراض الأول:
فما كان لليهود أن يسمحوا للنصارى أن يقوموا بتحريف حرف واحد من كلمات الكتاب المقدس الذي يحفظونه ويعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم (سورة البقرة 146 الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم). بل إنهم أيضا استحفظوا عليه (أي استؤمنوا عليه) وكانوا عليه شهداء (أي شهود على صحته) كما جاء بسورة المائدة (44).
الافتراض الثالث
اليهود اتفقوا مع المسيحيين على تحريف الكتابين معا (التوراة والإنجيل)؟
    وللرد على هذا الافتراض نقول:
إن كان قد حدث اتفاق بين المسيحيين واليهود على تحريف الكتاب المقدس لتحتم عليهم الاتفاق في قضية المسيح التي هي محور الكتابين التوراة والإنجيل. وحيث أنه لا يوجد اتفاق حول قضية المسيح، فمعنى ذلك أنه لم يتم اتفاق على تحريف الكتاب المقدس.












الافتراض الثالث:
نقول من يا ترى في مذاهب المسيحيين قام بالتحريف؟

    فالمسيحية منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي أي فبل ظهور الإسلام بثلاثة قرون قد انشقت إلى مذاهب (تماما مثل مذاهب الإسلام: المذهب السني والشيعي والمالكي والشافعي والحنبلي) فالشيع المسيحية في ذلك الحين كانت هي: الأرثوذكس، والكاثوليك، كما كانت هناك بدع من المسيحية كالأريوسيين والنسطوريين وغيرهم. فمن يا ترى قام بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ والواقع أن الكتاب المقدس واحد عند جميع هذه الفرق لا اختلاف بين النسخ الموجودة لديهم جميعا فهل اتفق الفرقاء على تحريف الكتاب المقدس دون أن يتفقوا على ما بينهم من اختلافات؟!!
 وفي هذا قال الأستاذ علي أمين: في كتابه (ضحى الإسلام الجزء الأول ص 358) "ذهبت طائفة من أئمة الحديث والفقه والكلام إلى أن التبديل وقع في التأويل لا في التنزيل … ومن حجة هؤلاء أن التوراة قد طبقت مشارق الشمس ومغاربها (قبل ظهور محمد والقرآن)"، ولا يعلم عدد نسخها إلا الله، ومن الممتنع أن يقع التواطؤ على التبديل والتغيير في تجميع تلك النسخ، بحيث لا تبقى في الأرض نسخة إلا مبدلة ومغيرة والتغيير على منهاج واحد. وهذا ما يحيله العقل، ويشهد ببطلانه".
    لعلك من هذا تدرك استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
كانت هذه ردودَنا عن السؤالين: أين تم التحريف؟ ومن قام بالتحريف؟ ونجيب على السؤال الثالث وهو:

ثالثا: في أي لغة تم التحريف؟

     من المعلوم جيدا أن الكتاب المقدس قد كتب بالعبرية والأرامية واليونانية وترجم إلى لغات عديدة منذ صدر المسيحية: إلى اللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية والعربية والأشورية والأثيوبية وغيرها. ففي أية لغة من هذه اللغات يوجد تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
    والواقع أن الكتاب المقدس في كل هذه اللغات واحد ولا توجد اختلافات فيه بين كل هذه اللغات. 
   ألا يشهد ذلك للكتاب المقدس بأنه لم يصبه تحريف لا من قريب ولا من بعيد
القسم السادس
شهادة علم الآثار عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    من المؤكد أن الاكتشافات الأثرية قد أثبت عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس. فبين أيادينا نسخا خطية أثرية قديمة للكتاب المقدس تتفق تماما مع ما بين أيدينا من نسخ الكتاب المقدس دون تغيير أو تبديل أو تحريف. من تلك النسخ الخطية القديمة ما يلي:
1ـ النسخة الفاتيكانية: أي الموجودة الآن في الفاتيكان، والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل الإسلام بحوالي 250 سنة.
2ـ النسخة السينائية: التي اكتشفت في دير سانت كاترين بسيناء وتعود إلى ما قبل الإسلام بما يزيد عن 200 سنة وهي موجودة الآن في المتحف البريطاني.
3ـ النسخة الإسكندرية: يعود تاريخ كتابتها إلى ما قبل الإسلام بحوالي 200 سنة أيضا. وهي موجودة كذلك بالمتحف البريطاني.
4ـ لفائف وادي القمران: كتب الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في الهلال عدد ديسمبر 1959 المقاتل الافتتاحي تحت عنوان "كنوز وادي القمران" قال فيه: "إن هذه اللفائف الأثرية اكتشفت في أحد كهوف وادي القمران بشرق الأردن … لفائف من 2000 سنة (هذا الكلام كان سنة 1959) [أي قبل ظهور الإسلام بما يزيد عن ستة قرون] وتبين بعد تهيئة اللفائف المكشوفة للاطلاع أن أهم ما تحويه نسخة كاملة من كتاب أشعياء … وعدة كتب مقدسة أخرى … وأنه لا توجد بينها وبين الكتب الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن اختلاف ولا تبديل"
    هكذا رأيت يا أخي شهادة علم الآثار الذي لا يكذب لصحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تعريفه.
نأتي الآن إلى الإثبات الأخير على صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه من:
القسم السابع
	شهادة علماء الإسلام عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس

    لقد افاض علماء الإسلام الأفاضل في الحديث عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه، نكتفي بأقوال بعضهم:

1ـ الإمام محمد ابن إسماعيل البخاري: قال في صحيحه على تفسير الآية الكريمة القائلة (يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه): " أي يزيلون، والواقع أنه ليس أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله، ولكنهم يحرفونه أي يتأولونه على غير تأويله" [أي يفسرونه على غير التفسير الصحيح].

2ـ وقال هو نفسه في كتابه (فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري): "قد سئل ابن تيمية عن هذه المسألة، فأجاب في فتواه: من أقوال العلماء … لا تبديل إلا في المعنى"

3ـ العلامة شاه ولي الله قال في كتابه (الفوز الكبير في أصول التفسير) "أن في ترجمة التوراة وتفسير النصوص قد حرَّف اليهود معنى بعض الآيات ولكنهم لم يحرفوا النص الأصلي، وقد اتفق على هذا القول ابن عباس أيضا".
4ـ الإمام فخر الدين الرازي: في التفسير الكبير في سورة البقرة (174) عن ابن عباس أنهم كانوا يحرفون ظاهر التوراة والإنجيل وهذا ممتنَع، لأنهما كانا كتابين بلغا في الشهرة والتواتر إلى حيث يتعذر ذلك فيهما، بل كانوا يكتمون التأويل". 

5ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير سورة آل عمران (78) "كيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس"
6ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير سورة النساء (46) "إن المراد بالتحريف إلقاء الشبهة الباطلة والتأويلات الفاسدة وجر اللفظ من معناه الحق إلى الباطل بوجود الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعل أهل البدعة في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذهبهم"

7ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير الدر المنثور في سورة البقرة "وأخرج ابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن وهب بن منبه قال: "إن التوراة والإنجيل كما أنزلهما الله لم يغير منهما حرف ولكنهم يضلون بالتحريف والتأويل بكتب كانوا يكتبونها من عند أنفسهم ويقولون هي من عند الله وما هي من عند الله، فأما كتب الله فإنها محفوظة لا تحول".

8ـ الجلالان: في تفسيرهما للآية الكريمة (إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون) قالا: "أي حفظه الله من التبديل والتحريف والزيادة والنقص"

9ـ كتب الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد (كما سبق أن أوضحنا) في كتاب الهلال عدد ديسمبر 1959 المقال الافتتاحي تحت عنوان "كنوز وادي القمران" قال فيه: "إن هذه اللفائف الأثرية اكتشفت في أحد كهوف وادي القمران بشرق الأردن … هي لفائف من 2000 سنة (هذا الكلام كان سنة 1959) [أي قبل ظهور الإسلام بما يزيد عن ستة قرون] وتبين بعد تهيئة اللفائف المكشوفة للاطلاع أن أهم ما تحويه، نسخة كاملة من كتاب أشعياء … وعدة كتب مقدسة أخرى … وأنه لا توجد بينها وبين الكتب الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن اختلاف ولا تبديل"

10ـ قال الأستاذ علي أمين: في كتابه (ضحى الإسلام الجزء الأول ص 358) "ذهبت طائفة من أئمة الحديث والفقه والكلام إلى أن التبديل وقع في التأويل لا في التنزيل … ومن حجة هؤلاء أن التوراة قد طبقت مشارق الشمس ومغاربها (قبل ظهور محمد والقرآن)"، ولا يعلم عدد نسخها إلا الله، ومن الممتنع أن يقع التواطؤ على التبديل والتغيير في جميع تلك النسخ، بحيث لا تبقى في الأرض نسخة إلا مبدلة ومغيرة والتغيير على منهاج واحد. وهذا ما يحيله العقل، ويشهد ببطلانه. 
كلمة اخيرة اريد منك اخى المسلم قبل محاولة الرد على كلامى هذا ألا تجعل كتابتك تسبق تفكيرك وتأكد تماماً انى لا اكتب هذا الموضوع لاثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس أواريد ان يتناقص اعداد المسلمين او تتزايد اعداد المسيحيين ......لا بل لان هذا من واجبى نحوكم والذى يعرف اكثر يدان اكثر وتذكر ان هناك مفترق طرق اما ان تتبع الطريق الصحيح او الخطأ ولا تعتبر هذا دعوة منى لاعتناق المسيحية ...لا بل للتفكير والبحث والتأكد من كلامى فنحن هنا ليس لنتجادل او لنضييع وقتنا.


----------



## newman_with_jesus (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

لاخ العزيز مسلم سلفي 
سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح 
نشكرك على طرح موضوع شيق كهذا الموضوع الذي كان موضوع الحلقة السابقة لبرنامج اسئلة عن الايمان لجناب القمص زكريا بطرس  حيث تكلم عن وجود عدة مصاحف كمصحف على بن ابي طالب الذي تحتفظ فيه الشيعة , ومصحف المهدي المنتظر الذي سياتي في اخر الازمنة ان كنت تريد المزيد تفضل بزيارة الرابط التالي


----------



## الأورشليمى (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

دليل صحة العبارة :

(1) إنها موجودة في الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة التي كانت متداولة في أفريقيا، وفي أغلب نسخ إيرونيموس. والترجمة اللاتينية هي من أقدم التراجم وأكثرها تداولاً.

(2) هذه العبارة موجودة في قانون الإيمان المعتبر في الكنيسة اليونانية وفي صلواتها الكنسية. أما نص قانون إيمان الكنيسة اليونانية فهو إن الله حق أزلي خالق كل الأشياء، المنظورة وغير المنظورة، وكذلك الابن والروح القدس، وكلهم من جوهر واحد، فإن يوحنا الإنجيلي قال: الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد .

(3) هذه العبارة موجودة في الصلوات القديمة التي تتلوها الكنيسة اللاتينية في بعض الأعياد وفي عماد الأطفال.

(4) استشهد بها كثير من أئمة الدين اللاتين، فاستشهد بها ترتليان في القرن الثاني، وكبريان في القرن الثالث، وإيرونيموس في القرن الرابع، والأساقفة الأفريقيون في أواخر القرن الخامس. وقد كتب ترتليان رسالة بالرد على براكسياس بخصوص الروح القدس، فقال: إن المسيح قال إن المعزي يأخذ مما لي، كما أن الابن أخذ مما للآب. فارتباط الآب بالابن، والابن بالبارقليط يدل علي أن هؤلاء الأقانيم الثلاثة هم واحد. ولا شك أن هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد في الجوهر، وإن كانوا غير واحد في العدد . فأشار بهذا القول إلى عبارة يوحنا. وكتب أوجينيوس أسقف قرطاجنة في أواخر القرن الخامس قانون الإيمان، وقدمه نحو 400 أسقفاً إلى هوناريك ملك الفاندال، وورد في هذا القانون: من الظاهر للعيان أن الآب والروح القدس هم واحد في اللاهوت، وعندنا شهادة يوحنا البشير لأنه قال: الذين يشهدون في السماء ثلاثة: الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد .

ومن الأدلة الداخلية على صحتها: أن سياق الكلام يستلزم وجودها ليتم المعنى، فلو حُذفت لجاء المعنى ناقصاً كما يتضح مما يأتي:

قوله: الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة يعني: يشهدون أن يسوع هو المسيح، فشهد الآب بصوته من السماء مرتين أن يسوع هو ابنه الحبيب وذلك أولاً بعد معموديته لما صعد من النهر، وثانياً عند التجلي. وشهد الآب ثالثة لما أرسل ملاكه إلى يسوع وقت آلامه في جثسيماني.

وشهد الكلمة الأزلي ليسوع بحلول اللاهوت فيه جسدياً، فكان يعمل المعجزات الباهرة بقوته، فيقول للشيء: كن فيكون. وبحلول اللاهوت في جسده احتمل هذا الجسد الضعيف الفاني غضب الآب. وشهد الكلمة له أيضاً بأن أظلمت الدنيا ثلاث ساعات لما كان يسوع معلقاً على خشبة الصليب، وبزلزلة الأرض، وشقّ الصخور، وفتح القبور، وظهور أجسام القديسين في المدينة المقدسة بعد قيامة المسيح. فالكلمة الأزلية الذي به خَلق الله العالمين لا يزال ضابطاً لكل شيء، فإن الكتاب شهد قائلاً: به عمل العالمين، وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته (عب 1: 2 و3) . والروح القدس شهد للمسيح بحلوله عليه عند عماده، وحلوله على رسله بعد صعوده، بل هو الذي نطق على لسان سمعان وحنة فشهدا للمسيح.

فيتضح مما تقدم أن الثلاثة في السماء شهدوا للمسيح، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم كما قال الرسول واحد في موافقتهم على هذه الشهادة. ثم قال: والذين يشهدون في الأرض هم ثلاثة: الروح والماء والدم، والثلاثة هم في الواحد . والمراد بالروح هنا المواهب الفائقة الطبيعة التي منحها للمؤمنين، والمراد بهما الماء والدم اللذان خرجا من جنب الفادي، فإنه بعد موت جسده طعنه أحد الجند بحربة، فخرج ماء ودم.


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



> وأنا قصدي من هذا كله انه الاناجيل اللي عندكم محرفه لأنه أنزل على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وهو ارسل الى قوم معين ولزمن معين...فلما زال عليه السلام زال الانجيل ووقع بين ايدي المحرفين...


*هاتوا دليلكم ان كنتم صاااااااادقين​*


----------



## crazy (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

كل شي بالعقل..................


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



crazy قال:


> كل شي بالعقل..................


 
لا يا صديقي...
كل شئ بالدليل.. هات دليلك لا عقلك!


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

الدليل ........... ان كل واحد ألف انجيل على كيفه ..............فأصبح عندكم  أربعة اناجيل

اما القرآن فهو واحد ............... ومهما حاول المغرضون فهو محفوظ من عند الله


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> الدليل ........... ان كل واحد ألف انجيل على كيفه ..............فأصبح عندكم أربعة اناجيل
> 
> اما القرآن فهو واحد ............... ومهما حاول المغرضون فهو محفوظ من عند الله


 
هذه هي عادة المسلم, الكلام بدون ادلة
ماهو دليلك على ان كل من متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا الفوا الانجيل؟

هل تعتقد ان الانجيل هو محتوى العهد الجديد بالكامل؟

تبقى غلطان

حضرتك لا تعرف الشئ البسيط عن كتابنا لتتكلم كما يحلو لك

الانجيل (و الاناجيل الاربعة) هي اربع اسفار و تشكل جزء من العهد الجديد

الافضل لك ان تقرأ و تبحث و تتعلم قبل ان تتكلم كلام الجهلة يا صديقي
سلام و نعمة


----------



## اسكندرانى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



My Rock قال:


> هذه هي عادة المسلم, الكلام بدون ادلة
> 
> الدليل أنكم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على الاه واحد
> 
> ...




سلام ياصاحبى


----------



## Scofield (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



> الدليل أنكم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على الاه واحد



نؤمن بأله واحد
ملاخي 10:2 
أليس اب واحد لكلنا. أليس اله واحد خلقنا. فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد آبائنا. 
-----------------------
1 كورنثوس 6:8 
لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له. ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به. 
----------------------
1 تيموثاوس 5:2 
لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح 
----------------------
التثنية 4:6 
اسمع يا اسرائيل. الرب الهنا رب واحد.
--------------------- 
مرقس 29:12 
فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل. الرب الهنا رب واحد. 
--------------------
أفسس 5:4 
رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة 

ها لسة مصمم اننا نعبد أكثر من أله؟



> الكلام تسألوا للأربعة اللى كتبوه


طبعا كلامك يدل على جهلك فالعهد الجديد يتكون من ال4 بشارات+الرسائل+سفر الرؤية

[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


> بالعكس .............. المؤمن كيس فطن



وها قد رجع المحمدى الى اصل رسوله قليل الادب و يقل أدبه علينا كعادة رسوله



> مش عيب ياروك ان توجه لى مثل هذا اللفظ ..............امال فين الزعامة والادارة
> 
> 
> اليست الادارة هى القدوة ...........؟؟؟؟



طبعا جهلة وانت تلميذهم لانك تنقل منهم بدون اى وعى
كالحمار تحمل أسفار على حسب قول ألهك
ومتنساش ان أكبر جاهل فى تاريخ الكرة الأرضية كان محمدك بأعتراف منكم و أفتخار


----------



## اسكندرانى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

اولا كلامى لك ياروك


هل انت لاتستطيع انت ترد على بدلا من ريمون ............ ام ان هذا اسلوبكم حتى تدفعوا محاوريكم
الى الغلط حتى تكون عندكم حجة للفصل او الوقف .................



فى انتظار تفسير لرد ريمون الخارج تماما عن الآداب العامة


----------



## Scofield (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> اولا كلامى لك ياروك
> 
> 
> هل انت لاتستطيع انت ترد على بدلا من ريمون ............ ام ان هذا اسلوبكم حتى تدفعوا محاوريكم
> ...




أولا انا تلميذ صغير جدا بالنسبة للمشرفين و الأعضاء و الأدمين هنا
وثانيا روك أستاذي و أستاذ لنا ولا يحتاج لردى 
ثالثا اين خرجت عن الأداب العامة أنا أكلمك بأدب اما ما تراه قليل الأدب فهذا مأخوذ من قرآن ألهكم يا مسلمين ومن رسولكم
واى شكوى عندك قسم الشكاوى ومتعيطلناش هنا او فى اى قسم تانى


----------



## Scofield (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*


اما عن قلة الادب فانت من بدأ بها و شتمتنا ومشاركتك موجودة تشهد عليك و على قلة أدبك الموروثة من رسولك و ألهه


----------



## اسكندرانى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

ردك يدل على أخلاقك .................. ( كل اناء بما فيه ينضح ) 

ياريمون ................. سأترفع ولن أإرد على سقاطاتك ............

تجنب الرد على والنقاش معى تماما .......................


----------



## اسكندرانى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

*فى انتظار الرد من الروك*


----------



## Basilius (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

اسكندراني 
اما ان تتكلم بدليل او لتصمت لكن كون انك تتكلم بحجة جهلك فهذا لا يعنينا ابدا 


> الدليل أنكم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على الاه واحد


ودة فين دة ؟
اين هذا ؟؟ 
ولو اجبت اجاباتك السطحية مرة تانية الجاهلةستثبت انك جاهل و  ستحذف لانة خير لك ان تصمت ولا تخرج مثل هذا الغباء و الجهل مرة ثانية 



> لو الانجيل لم يحرف لماذا نسب الى هعؤلاء الأربعة ولكل منهم انجيل مختلف عن الآخر


 
منطق الجاهل اللذي يتباهى بجهلة و يتفاخر بة 
ام انك تقيس و تتكلم وتحكم بوجهة نظر اسلامية على المسيحية ؟؟؟ اذا كان الموضوع كذلك فاثبت جهلك مرة ثانية في المسيحية 
لما تبقى تعرف اساسا ما هو الانجيل و كيف كتب تبقى تتكلم بطريقة الجاهل الارعن هذة 




> الكلام تسألوا للأربعة اللى كتبوه


يا جاهل لما تبقى تتكلم تبقى تتكلم بدليل مسيحي لكن مش "" تسالوا"" 



> اناقشك فى عقيدتك كما تناقشنى فى عقيدتى


في عقيدتنا ؟؟؟ امال اسلوبك و كلامك يدل على عكس ذلك تماما 



> ماهو دليلك .................. اعطنى الدليل على مصداقية الأناجيل الأربعة والشىء الموحد بينهم


لما تبقى تقرا البشارات اساسا تبقى تتكلم بالطريقة الغبية دي 



> مش عيب ياروك ان توجه لى مثل هذا اللفظ ..............امال فين الزعامة والادارة
> 
> 
> اليست الادارة هى القدوة ...........؟؟؟؟


الاستاذ روك لم يقل لك غير الواقع


----------



## Scofield (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> ردك يدل على أخلاقك .................. ( كل اناء بما فيه ينضح )
> 
> ياريمون ................. سأترفع ولن أإرد على سقاطاتك ............
> 
> تجنب الرد على والنقاش معى تماما .......................




متهربش وتخرج عن الموضوع كالجبناء
أجب عن سؤالى هذا 
هل يوجد نص فى الكتاب المقدس كله يأمر المؤمنين بعبادة أكثر من أله؟
وعلى فكرة أنا مؤدب و الحمد لله الدور و الباقى على أدبك القليل بسبب تمسكك بأفكار رسولك الهابطة


----------



## عبد الرب (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



maroc قال:


> الزميل روك نحن نتحدث عن الحكمة من انزال عقوبة لن تنفذ.
> وما بال هاؤلاء؟
> 
> ارميا 8:8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء و شريعة الرب معنا حقا انه الى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب
> ...



اخى برغم انى مش دارس زى اخى روك لكنى هحاول اجاوب الا ان ياتى اخى روك بالرد الذى يفحمك به اولا الاية اللى انت جبتها مش بتقول انه الكتبة كتبوا كلام محرف لكن انت لو دارس كويس هتعرف ان معنى الاية ان الكتبة استخدموا كلام ربنا لخدمتهم هم الشخصية ولسيت خدمة الشعب وياريت تكمل العدد اللى بعده ليؤكد لك كلامى 10 لِذلِكَ أُعْطِي نِسَاءَهُمْ لآخَرِينَ، وَحُقُولَهُمْ لِمَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ مِنَ الصَّغِيرِ إِلَى الْكَبِيرِ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مُولَعٌ بِالرِّبْحِ. مِنَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَعْمَلُ بِالْكَذِبِ. ارجو ان تكون نعمة المسيح وفقتنى فى الرد عليك وانتظر ردك ورد اخى روك


----------



## Basilius (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



YalahwyYa قال:


> من غير تفسير شخصى
> دليل من الكتاب المقدس نفسه عاى التحريف
> كذبنى لو عايز بس ساعتها تبقى كذبت الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


 

بما ان حضرتك جاي تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس 
اذن فياريت تحضر لنا الاية بتفسيرها لكي تكون المناقشة سوية 
في المنتدى الاسلامي يحضروا الاية بتفسيرها الاسلامي 
منتظر التفسير 
في الانتظار


----------



## fredyyy (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



الوليد المغوار قال:


> *صمويل 2 6
> 
> 23وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِمِيكَالَ بِنْتِ شَاوُلَ وَلَدٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا.
> 
> ...



*ميكال بنت شاول مخلّفتش !!!

ميكال بنت شاول خلّفت

ميكال لم تنجب لداود الملك أولاداَ

لكنها أنجبت أولاداَ لذلك الرجل الذي أخذها بعد ترك داود بيت شاول 

هنا لنا وقفة :

أولاد ميكال أولاد زني لذلك ماتوا في يوم واحد

 (لأن هذا ليس طريق الله للإنجاب)

لأنها سمحت لرجل غير زوجها أن ينجب منها أولاد وزوجها حي 

وذلك ما حدث مع داود حين أنجب من بثشبع ورجلها حي 

أمات الرب المولود 

ولكن بد موت رجلها وأخذها داود زوجة أنجب سليمان 

سليمان الذي ملك عوضاَ عن داود

هذا هو قانون الله كل من ينجب من إمرأة وزوجها حي

فهو زاني..... والأولاد أولاد زنى (( ولا إعتراض على أحكام الله ))


ليصمت الجميع لأن الله تكلم​*


----------



## ayoop2 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

حرر من قبل;.......Anestas!a

لإستهتار العضو بكلام الكتاب المقدس، (--وده كان واضح من خلال الصور الساذجة اللي سيادتك كنت حاطتها بجوار كل آيه إستشهدت بيها من الكتاب المقدس.) 


مع تحذير أول.


----------



## ayoop2 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

آسف على الصور التعبيرية التي تظهر في الرسالة السابقة ولكني لم أضعها


----------



## Tabitha (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*



ayoop2 قال:


> آسف على الصور التعبيرية التي تظهر في الرسالة السابقة ولكني لم أضعها



طبعاً عقلية بالتفكير بتاعك طبعا لازم تقول أي كلام
مش عارفة فعلا يعني ايه لم تضع الصور! نطت لوحدها بمشاركتك! 


_____________________________
لما تتعلم أدب الحوار،
وهو إنك لا تقتطف من الكتاب المقدس دون وعي وتبتعد عن تفسيراتك الشخصية المريضة-- نبقى نتحاور معك


----------



## ayoop2 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



ayoop2 قال:


> حرر من قبل;.......Anestas!a
> 
> لإستهتار العضو بكلام الكتاب المقدس، (--وده كان واضح من خلال الصور الساذجة اللي سيادتك كنت حاطتها بجوار كل آيه إستشهدت بيها من الكتاب المقدس.)
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي المحترم أنا لا أقصد أبداً الاستهتار بالكتاب المقدس كما تخيلت فحذفت كل المشاراكات التي ليس لها علاقة بشأن المداخلة التي ظهرت فيها الوجوه التعبيرية .

والدليل أني إعتذرت في المشاركة التي تليها مباشرة بسبب عدم إمكانية تعديل المشاركة وإلا لكنت فعلت وعدلت المشاركة وحذفت الوجوه التعبيرية .وكان يمكنك بكل بساطة أن تقوم أنت بتعديل المشاكرة وتحذف الوجوه التعبيريه في المداخلة المقصودة لا أن تمارس إرهاب الفكر فتحذف كل مداخلاتي والتي هي لمخاطبة أعضاء في المنتدى .

عموماً لا تقلق فقدت صورت الصفحات قبل حذفها وأستطيع أن أضع الصور لك لو أردت .

الحكاية ببساطة شديدة أن المشكلة عندكم في المنتدى بحيث أنك لوفعلت أنت وإقتبست من نفس البرنامج الذي أقتبس منه وهو برنامج مسيحي للكتاب المقدس وإقتبست نفس الفقرات ووضعتها في المنتدى لظهرت بنفس الطريقة .

البرنامج هو arabicbible98

سأشرح لك الأمر ليتضح للقارئ أنك لم تفعل هذا بسبب الوجوه التعبيرية ولكن فقط بسبب الرغبة في حذف المداخلات وإلا لماذا حذفت جميع المداخلات ؟؟؟

أنظر هذه هي الفقرة الأولى من رومية الإصحاح الثالث حينما تكتبها بهذه الطريقة يظهر الوجه التعبيري ويجب عليكم معالجة تلك النقطة في تقنية المنتدى .

################################################
وكما قلت يتضح نيتي أني ليس قصدي الإساءة بسبب إعتذاري في المشاركة التي تليها مباشرة بعد إكتشافي أنه لا يمكنني تعديل مشاركتي وبالتأكيد فهي لا تظهر عند كتابتك الرسالة ولكن تظهر بعد نشرها .

عموماً الأمر معروف للجميع وكما تلاحظ فأنا مشترك في هذا المنتدى منذ عام 2006 ولكني لم أشارك إلا اليوم إعتقاداً مني أنكم تخليتم عن عادتكم القديمة من الحذف بلا سبب ولكن يبدوا أني أخطأت .

أنا آسف على كل حال إن كان الأمر قد ضايق أحد أو أسيئ فهمي وآسف إن إعتقدت أنه من الممكن المشاركة هنا بحرية بدون حذف أو وصلات الشتائم المتتالية كما هو الحال في مشاركة أنيستاس :



> > المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayoop2
> > آسف على الصور التعبيرية التي تظهر في الرسالة السابقة ولكني لم أضعها
> 
> 
> ...


 
طبعاً أنيستاس #############################################
شكراً وآسف مرة أخرى .


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

*ايوب هنا و محدش يقولى؟ خصم تلت ايام يا اثناسيوس و انسطاسيا*


----------



## ayoop2 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

احترم نفسك يا سيد 
Athanasius


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

مفيش داعى للكلام السخيف دة , هات ما عندك مُباشرة و انا سأتابع كل حواراتك فى الاقسام المسيحية بنفسى


----------



## ayoop2 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

الحوار هنا خسارة عزيزي فادي إذا كان كل شخص يستطيع أن تحذف ما تكتب

هذه آخر مشاركة لي هنا مع تعليقات طريفة من نوع إحترم نفسك وكلامك سخيف وأشياء كما هو المعتاد يعني من باب الحذف واللعب في مشاركات العضو .... شئ عادي لا جديد يعني .


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

*ayoop2

ألا تستطيع أن تكتب كلمات لا ُتحزف فيحترمها الجميع 

حاول أن ُتجيد الحوار *


----------



## Fadie (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل الكتاب المقدس يمكن تحريفه؟*

*يُغلق لأنه قُتل ردوداً*


----------

